# US Nationals 2010



## Kian (Dec 2, 2009)

US Nationals will take place on Aug 6-8, 2010 in Cambridge, MA, USA. Website is here and the WCA link is here.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 2, 2009)

Kresge, eh?
Although ours is getting torn down.

Anyhow, this sounds exciting;I haven't been to MIT in way over 10 years, and it's nice to see the MIT club doing things. (I do feel a bit sorry for Berkeley, though.)


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 2, 2009)

YAY! I think I will be coming!


----------



## andrewunz1 (Dec 2, 2009)

oh yeah 
gunna go to mit
always wanted to see it


----------



## PCwizCube (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes! Northeast coast! I think I can make this one


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 2, 2009)

No! I won't be attending, I have Boy Scout Jamboree.


----------



## Crazycuber (Dec 2, 2009)

Ill be there u know


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 2, 2009)

I MIGHT go, and take a friend along with me. Idk, plane ticket might be too expensive and my parents don't think cubing is that serious. (i live in chicago). I play sports in the summer too so hopefully i won't have a game those days or practice =]


----------



## ianini (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes! I really want to go!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 2, 2009)

I might show up.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 2, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I might show up.



This. I actually have a relatively nearby place to stay.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 2, 2009)

Pretty crap weekend for me, but I'll probably come anyway :/


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'd love to go. We'll see how the transportation and housing works out. Dates are fine for me as of now though, and I can't think of much that would get in the way of me going other than money.


----------



## Kian (Dec 2, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I might show up.



I think you have to pay Bob royalties for usage of that line


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 2, 2009)

i havnt seen a competition close to DC since 2008, and it PISSES ME OFF


----------



## qqwref (Dec 2, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Pretty crap weekend for me, but I'll probably come anyway :/



Naah, don't bother ;-)


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 2, 2009)

ElderKingpin said:


> i havnt seen a competition close to DC since 2008, and it PISSES ME OFF



Then organize one? These don't get organized on their own, it takes people who will find a venue and run them. The reason there's lots of competitions in California and the Northeast is that there's people around there willing to organize them. I personally wouldn't hold a competition in DC, since I don't live there.

Find a venue, and I'm sure some WCA delegate would help you run the competition. Mitchell Stern lives around there, get in touch with him. But if you're not willing to put in the time to run a competition, don't shout at other people and expect them to do it for you. If you're not going to put in the time, why should anyone else hold a competition just for you?


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 2, 2009)

ElderKingpin said:


> i havnt seen a competition close to DC since 2008, and it PISSES ME OFF



We around DC (including Mitchell Stern) are still working on our competition, but things are looking up for January 30, 2010 as the competition date. It will be very close to where it was last time. See this thread for more details. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16912


----------



## Weston (Dec 2, 2009)

I loved nationals last year. By far the best thing I did all summer. I'm going to work my butt off so I can try and place in 2x2 and OH.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 2, 2009)

Weston said:


> I loved nationals last year. By far the best thing I did all summer. I'm going to work my butt off so I can try and place in 2x2 and OH.



Speaking of which, how did I manage not to meet you at nats?


----------



## Weston (Dec 2, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > I loved nationals last year. By far the best thing I did all summer. I'm going to work my butt off so I can try and place in 2x2 and OH.
> ...



Lol no idea. There were a bunch of people I wanted to meet that I didn't get a chance to. I didn't want to disturb anybody while they were trying to concentrate on their stuff. I almost started talking to Mike Hughey during his MultiBld memo because he was walking around the side room while doing his memo and I thought that he was just taking a stroll. Lol


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm pretty sure we'll try to be there. We've been wanting a family vacation in New England - lots of good opportunities for educational things for the kids - it should be fun!



Weston said:


> I didn't want to disturb anybody while they were trying to concentrate on their stuff. I almost started talking to Mike Hughey during his MultiBld memo because he was walking around the side room while doing his memo and I thought that he was just taking a stroll. Lol



I wasn't walking around when I was memorizing - you probably caught me when I was "preparing my rooms" for memo. I go over all my memory locations with the most likely person to be associated with each location before I begin, so I was almost certainly doing that when you thought I was memoing. Thanks for the consideration, and sorry if I seemed overly distracted - it's the one ritual I always do before a big BLD attempt.


----------



## anderson26 (Dec 2, 2009)

What is this joint event they are talking about with canadianCubing?


----------



## blade740 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm really pumped for this. I've never been to the northeast, and Boston seems like as good a place as any to start.


----------



## ErikJ (Dec 2, 2009)

I'll be there. it's nice to have nationals decently close this year.


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 2, 2009)

To drive or to fly... hmm.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 2, 2009)

I think it's great that it was announced so far in advance. There's plenty of time for me to try to round up some Texas cubers to go with me.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Dec 2, 2009)

Anyone know, relatively, what the qualification times will be this year? Correct me if I'm wrong, but last year the 3x3x3 time was 18 seconds, right?
Any chance this will change?


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 2, 2009)

Everyone keeps saying 'last year', but there's still 1 month left.  

@Anthony: *raises hand*


----------



## Weston (Dec 2, 2009)

Anthony said:


> I think it's great that it was announced so far in advance. There's plenty of time for me to try to round up some Texas cubers to go with me.



Can I be a Texas cuber to go with you?


----------



## Anthony (Dec 2, 2009)

Weston said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's great that it was announced so far in advance. There's plenty of time for me to try to round up some Texas cubers to go with me.
> ...



You have to go to one more Texas competition to officially become a Texan.  Btw, check your YouTube comments if you haven't already.


----------



## Weston (Dec 2, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



Deal ill go to one more before nats. And you should definitely wait for a bigger competition. Ill talk to Adam about that.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 2, 2009)

Weston said:


> Deal ill go to one more before nats. And you should definitely wait for a bigger competition. Ill talk to Adam about that.



Alright, sounds good. 

Back on topic: Speaking of collaborating with Canada, it would be really cool to kind of combine "Canadian Nationals" with ours. Any chance of ever having a "North American Championship", similar to Europe's?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes!
This is a great location for Nats! (And I'm not just saying this because it's *only* 8 hours away)
I'll most likely be able to go to this 

I volunteer to be speed pyraminx scrambler!


----------



## HumungousLake (Dec 2, 2009)

Yay! another competetion in Massachusetts you know I'll be there


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 2, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...


----------



## vrumanuk (Dec 2, 2009)

Anthony said:


> I think it's great that it was announced so far in advance. There's plenty of time for me to try to round up some Texas cubers to go with me.



*Raises hand* 
But seriously, I might be able to make this!


----------



## Dave Campbell (Dec 2, 2009)

anderson26 said:


> What is this joint event they are talking about with canadianCubing?



Who is "they"?


----------



## Bryan (Dec 2, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> anderson26 said:
> 
> 
> > What is this joint event they are talking about with canadianCubing?
> ...



http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=USNationals2010

Look at the "Information" section.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Dec 2, 2009)

Bryan said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=USNationals2010
> 
> Look at the "Information" section.



Ah. I didn't know this was public info yet, so i was curious how it became known. I don't think that bit was not there when i saw it on Monday. Thanks.


----------



## Hays (Dec 2, 2009)

Anthony said:


> I think it's great that it was announced so far in advance. There's plenty of time for me to try to round up some Texas cubers to go with me.



Yeah, now I have a full 8 months to convince my parents to let me go, and to get a sub 2:40 6x6 average. I have to make sure Dan doesn't win by like 50 seconds again.


----------



## pjk (Dec 2, 2009)

Sounds good. I've always wanted to go to Boston.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 2, 2009)

I'll be coming. Now the question of flying, or coming over my canal bike with Arnaud?


----------



## pelley (Dec 2, 2009)

Count the Pelley family in!


----------



## joey (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm going.


----------



## Cheese_Board (Dec 2, 2009)

I'll be there, hopefully.


----------



## cubesolver77 (Dec 2, 2009)

Do you think it would be worth it to go for me it is like a nine hour drive just to get there and to stay for 3 days? (Northwest Pa) I would love to go if i could.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 2, 2009)

cubesolver77 said:


> Do you think it would be worth it to go for me it is like a nine hour drive just to get there and to stay for 3 days? (Northwest Pa) I would love to go if i could.


Depending on your money status, yes.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 2, 2009)

The MIT Fall Open was great, I wanna go to Cambridge again 

I hope I can come


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 2, 2009)

There is NO way that my parents will let me fly out there for a competition.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 2, 2009)

I really hope I can make it out this time. Last year at this same time my family planned a trip to Boston but when my dad had an adhesion (I think) we couldn't go. Maybe we'll do it this year and in which case count me in.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Dec 2, 2009)

I will be there for sure.


----------



## Tyson (Dec 4, 2009)

Would anyone be up for buying a Stefan Pochmann Magic 8 ball? I can get them made, but I would need a number of people to order them, because the set-up would cost $150 alone. So it would be easier if we distributed the cost.

The Magic 8 ball would be able to produce 20 of Stefan's most trademark phrases.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 4, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Would anyone be up for buying a Stefan Pochmann Magic 8 ball? I can get them made, but I would need a number of people to order them, because the set-up would cost $150 alone. So it would be easier if we distributed the cost.
> 
> The Magic 8 ball would be able to produce 20 of Stefan's most trademark phrases.



if the distributed price is under $20.

"And don't forget to wear your helmet."?


----------



## Tyson (Dec 4, 2009)

Unfortunately, I think it would have to be around $30 per person. $20 would be the custom 8-ball alone, but there is a $150 set-up charge.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 4, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Unfortunately, I think it would have to be around $30 per person. $20 would be the custom 8-ball alone, but there is a $150 set-up charge.



Hmm.. Why not? I'll get one if it's $30.


----------



## blade740 (Dec 4, 2009)

I would.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 4, 2009)

I would, as well.


----------



## Tyson (Dec 4, 2009)

What would it say though? And I should let it be known, it would have Stefan's face on it instead of the number 8.


----------



## blade740 (Dec 4, 2009)

I have no idea what Stefan's catch-phrases are, besides "Don't forget to wear your helmet"


----------



## Anthony (Dec 4, 2009)

blade740 said:


> I have no idea what Stefan's catch-phrases are, besides "Don't forget to wear your helmet"



Lol, me neither. Which is why I'd be interested in buying one and finding out what his 20 most trademark phrases are.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 4, 2009)

Tyson said:


> What would it say though? And I should let it be known, it would have Stefan's face on it instead of the number 8.



"What do you think?"
"Have you searched for the answer?"
"Why do you think that?"
"Smoking is disgusting."


----------



## shelley (Dec 4, 2009)

"I want a flying pony"


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 4, 2009)

"Six easy flips on the right hand side."


----------



## Kian (Dec 4, 2009)

I think "Wrong." has to be included.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 4, 2009)

"Turn the puzzle over..."

"Rubik's Cube, I hate you, I love you too"


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 4, 2009)

I might be able to swing this


----------



## joey (Dec 5, 2009)

I might be tempted.. 30$ isn't alot


----------



## Imperatrix (Dec 5, 2009)

Depending if I get a 20 second average, I'll definably go. I miss Boston <3


----------



## blizzardmb (Dec 5, 2009)

I live in Virginia, so I might go. Although my parents don't think cubing is too serious, so I probably won't be there.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 5, 2009)

blizzardmb said:


> I live in Virginia, so I might go. Although my parents don't think cubing is too serious, so I probably won't be there.


How long have you been cubing?


----------



## blizzardmb (Dec 5, 2009)

since october of 2008


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 5, 2009)

blizzardmb said:


> since october of 2008


Hmm. A lot of people in the PA/NJ/VA/NY area will probably have crazy rides up there, picking up people along the way. Depending on how things go, if you get to PA then, I could perchance give you a ride the rest of the way. (I'll be 18 by then, so I won't be tied down by the rents as much...)


----------



## timspurfan (Dec 5, 2009)

Hopefully can make it. We'll see, I'd love to. P.S.- I'm in NJ (northern)


----------



## Tyson (Dec 6, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> "Six easy flips on the right hand side."



I unfortunately believe there is a 20 character limit.


----------



## blade740 (Dec 6, 2009)

"6 EZ FLIPS ON RIGHT"


----------



## Connor (Dec 6, 2009)

August 6-8? Google maps says it should only take 26 days walking. I shall be there.


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 6, 2009)

Connor said:


> August 6-8? Google maps says it should only take 26 days walking. I shall be there.



God I love our community.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Dec 6, 2009)

I will try to make it.


----------



## rckclmb124 (Dec 6, 2009)

I might go. I used to live 20 min outside of the city. Then my dad got a job and I moved to Texas. I realy want to go back.


----------



## NateG (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice, I can probably go. Is anyone staying at the Residence like they did at the MIT competition?


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 14, 2009)

well, if i go with my friends we are going to go on a greyhound bus and set up a tent in the parking lot, something tells me my parents wont be happy....


----------



## NateG (Dec 14, 2009)

I kind of want a Pochmann 8-ball, too.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah. I'm totally up for the Pochmann 8 ball. I'd seriously use it all the time, and ask it for advice at competitions.


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 19, 2009)

i cant miss this, its way to close to me lolz


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Dec 19, 2009)

If I have any control over my life during that time I shall be there. Hopefully I can meet the qualification times, which I anticipate will be more difficult than 2009 Nationals. Even if I'm too slow to be allowed an average of 5 for some events, I'd still like to go. Nationals at colleges = instant win.


----------



## chris410 (Dec 20, 2009)

If I can get my times down I would like to enter this, more for the fun/experience than anything.


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2009)

I plan on making it, just so y'all know. Don't count on it though.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 20, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Yeah. I'm totally up for the Pochmann 8 ball. I'd seriously use it all the time, and ask it for advice at competitions.



Advice?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 20, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > "Six easy flips on the right hand side."
> ...



"6 EASY FLIPS ON RHS"


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 20, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. I'm totally up for the Pochmann 8 ball. I'd seriously use it all the time, and ask it for advice at competitions.
> ...


Yes. Like "Should I use K4 this time?"


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 20, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> "Should I use K4 this time?"





qqwref said:


> "6 EASY FLIPS ON RHS"



heh


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 20, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > "Should I use K4 this time?"
> ...



Heh. I'd probably do it...somehow.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 20, 2009)

*Sigh*... I wanna go SOOOOOO bad.
I've learned more PLLs recently, and I've gotten faster. 
ONLY, it's too far for me.


----------



## Carson (Dec 20, 2009)

16 hours from here... hmm... gonna have to give this some thought.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 21, 2009)

I would love a Pochmann 8 ball.


----------



## Tyson (Dec 21, 2009)

New mystery puzzle:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferret_legging


----------



## Anthony (Dec 21, 2009)

Tyson said:


> New mystery puzzle:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferret_legging





Wikipedia said:


> Reg Mellor, a retired miner from Barnsley, holds the world record at five hours and twenty-six minutes, a feat he achieved in 1981 at the age of 66.



Will this be the first US Nationals where a non-cubing related WR is broken.


----------



## blade740 (Dec 22, 2009)

I, Andrew Nelson, am posting in this thread to say that by the end of 2010 I will hold the world record for ferret legging, single and average.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 22, 2009)

okay. We should do this as a mystery event:
multiBLD while ferret legging. Still 1hr time limit.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

Ferret-legging would be great for distraction training!


----------



## Cuber993 (Dec 22, 2009)

I am SOOO there and i will own everyone!!!


----------



## Bob (Dec 22, 2009)

i'll go if tim goes.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 22, 2009)

I may go, depending on a variety of factors that I cannot determine at this time and won't be able to determine in the near future.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 22, 2009)

Tyson said:


> New mystery puzzle:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferret_legging



If the WCA regulations are changed so that you must have a ferret in your pants while foot solving, I would be fine with leaving footsolving as an event.


----------



## ham10444 (Dec 28, 2009)

does the WCA pick where the US national comp is, or can anyone just host a competition and name it US nationals?


----------



## pjk (Dec 28, 2009)

blade740 said:


> I, Andrew Nelson, am posting in this thread to say that by the end of 2010 I will hold the world record for ferret legging, single and average.


Haha, at US Nats... I want to see it.


----------



## shelley (Dec 28, 2009)

ham10444 said:


> can anyone just host a competition and name it US nationals?



Good luck getting the WCA to approve that one.


----------



## Dene (Dec 28, 2009)

ham10444 said:


> does the WCA pick where the US national comp is, or can anyone just host a competition and name it US nationals?



Basically, yes the WCA picks it, but not exactly. Certain people have earned the right to host the competition known as "US Nationals". In effect, that name is taken. You have to choose a different name if you want to host a competition. As shelley said, the WCA will not approve the name of the competition if you try to take it. Hope that clears up your question  .


----------



## Bryan (Dec 28, 2009)

Dene said:


> ham10444 said:
> 
> 
> > does the WCA pick where the US national comp is, or can anyone just host a competition and name it US nationals?
> ...



Well, the WCA doesn't pick where it is. It's the US organization team that chooses.


----------



## Edward_Lin (Dec 30, 2009)

i might go


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jan 26, 2010)

woot im only 3 hours away!


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 26, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> woot im only 3 hours away!



LUCKY!!!! I'm 9 hours away. o_o 

Although I could easily get there by plane, I don't know if it's worth the money. BUT, we shall see, as it's in the Summer. 

I REEEEAAAALLLLLYYYY want to go, and meet cool people.  


But, unfortunately, I don't believe I will be able to.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 26, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> JeffDelucia said:
> 
> 
> > woot im only 3 hours away!
> ...



No you're not, you're 10 hours and 56 minutes away.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 26, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> No you're not, you're 10 hours and 56 minutes away.



Really? I guess I wouldn't recommend using Mapquest. It adds an extra hour and 20 miles to my trip as well. Haha.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 27, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > No you're not, you're 10 hours and 56 minutes away.
> ...



I lol'd hard.
If I can hitch a ride in an RV (COME ON SUPERNERD, YOU DON'T HAVE TO HIDE IT) with mah homies, then the addicted2cube members can go. W00t.

P.S. Expect us to be wearing CUSTOM T-shirts.


----------



## lumanderthon (Feb 8, 2010)

im so psyched! its a 15 minute train ride for me and i can walk to the station. its my first competition ever. i think im too slow to compete though. id like to know who to look for there though!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 8, 2010)

lumanderthon said:


> i think im too slow to compete though



Solving the cube puts you in the top 8301 in the world, at the moment.


----------



## Dene (Feb 9, 2010)

lumanderthon said:


> im so psyched! its a 15 minute train ride for me and i can walk to the station. its my first competition ever. i think im too slow to compete though. id like to know who to look for there though!



I'd recommend looking for the guy in the blue shirt. Impossible to miss.


----------



## TMOY (Feb 9, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> lumanderthon said:
> 
> 
> > i think im too slow to compete though
> ...



Maybe it means that he walks too slowly to be able to reach the venue from the train station before the competition ends


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 9, 2010)

I will be their. No matter what. I will convince my parents.


----------



## Kian (Feb 9, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> I will be their. No matter what. I will convince my parents.



You'll be whose what?


----------



## Erik (Feb 9, 2010)

Chances of me being able to go to Nats just shrunk to almost none considering I just bought a car...


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 9, 2010)

Please tell me it's one of those fancy cars that can drive across water.


----------



## Erik (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm almost sure that the salesman offered me it as long as I waved around enough money. He probably was one of the worst people I've seen in my life:

we: 'we also saw another one for €400 less'
he: 'yes but I don't want to buy untrustworthy cars, I've got a standard of quality to live up to. We're not a low quality bad company'
we: 'sir, that was a brand dealer so I'm pretty sure it's not as untrustworthy as you want me to believe'
he: 'oh...'


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 9, 2010)

What's bad about having a car?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 9, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> What's bad about having a car?



Paying for it.


----------



## Tyson (Feb 10, 2010)

Basically what Erik is saying is that if you want to see him there, you'll need to donate to the Erik Fund. How much money would you need to make it? 400 Euros?


----------



## Dene (Feb 10, 2010)

Man, I wish it only cost me 400 Eu to make it!


----------



## qqwref (Feb 10, 2010)

You can pay me 400 euros to NOT go to Nationals, if you want.


----------



## NateG (Feb 20, 2010)

Any updates on the Pochmann 8 balls?


----------



## Branca (Mar 1, 2010)

60% possibility me and Lorenzo will be there.


----------



## DavidSanders (Mar 1, 2010)

Is anyone from planning on going from the Atlanta/Georgia area?


----------



## mmMarco17 (Mar 4, 2010)

I hope I can make it out for this. Does anyone have a couch/corner/balcony/semi-empty closet/bathtub that I may sleep in/on that weekend? Hopefully somewhat close to the competition? That would be fantastic. I can pay you in favors and/or chia pets.


----------



## Kian (Mar 7, 2010)

Picture of the venue I took while at MIT this weekend


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 10, 2010)

DavidSanders said:


> Is anyone from planning on going from the Atlanta/Georgia area?




There is a possibility.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 11, 2010)

I may be able to make it. Does anyone know about what time it'll start on Friday?


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 11, 2010)

rickcube said:


> I may be able to make it. Does anyone know about what time it'll start on Friday?



most likely morning. The 3x3 round may be later though.


----------



## sam (Mar 11, 2010)

qqwref said:


> You can pay me 400 euros to NOT go to Nationals, if you want.



Deal.


----------



## DavidSanders (Mar 11, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> DavidSanders said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone from planning on going from the Atlanta/Georgia area?
> ...



Would you be willing to share hotel/plane ride together?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 11, 2010)

DavidSanders said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > DavidSanders said:
> ...



Could be worked out, if I do manage to go.


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 11, 2010)

I'll go if I get accepted into Math Camp, which is like a block away from MIT 

hmm I wonder what the States look like, never been there...


----------



## Weston (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm going to be going to Nationals, then after, taking a flight to Warsaw for 10 days, then Luxembourg.
Maybe there is a chance ill be on a flight with some internationally traveling cubers.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 11, 2010)

Weston said:


> I'm going to be going to Nationals, then after, taking a flight to Warsaw for 10 days, then Luxembourg.
> Maybe there is a chance ill be on a flight with some internationally traveling cubers.


Come to the UK!


----------



## Tyson (Mar 12, 2010)

Weston said:


> I'm going to be going to Nationals, then after, taking a flight to Warsaw for 10 days, then Luxembourg.
> Maybe there is a chance ill be on a flight with some internationally traveling cubers.



You should talk with some European cubers to see if you might be able to work anything out. As for the Canadian who has never been in the states, I'm not sure it's going to look very different. Our money is more boring and if you get sick, you pay for it. Well, if you get sick in Canada, you pay for it too.


----------



## MrData (Mar 21, 2010)

Registration opens in a few hours.
http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2010/register.php


----------



## Dene (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh kewl registration fee is waived for people travelling from outside of North America. That'd save me a bit of money


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm disappointed in the schedule


----------



## ianini (Mar 21, 2010)

I really hope to come!


----------



## Hays (Mar 21, 2010)

Would you be allowed to participate in the qualification rounds even if you have already prequalified? If I am going to fly across the nation it would be nice to get as many official solves in as possible.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 21, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> I'm disappointed in the schedule



Maybe it will become obvious after I look at the schedule for a while, but what in particular disappoints you?

I for one am happy to see with feet is actually on the schedule! How'd that happen - did someone sneak it in on Tyson while he wasn't looking? 
(Hmmm, I wonder what the event fee will be for solving with feet. It might be scary.)

And I'm very happy to see best of 3 on 5x5x5 BLD!


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 21, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > I'm disappointed in the schedule
> ...



A few things. One, I still don't see a reason to stick all the qualification rounds on the same day. Spread them out over the first two days and allow a better distribution to people who already qualified. 

Second, only 1 round for 6/7. Its the only event other than FMC/big BLD events/Feet not to have a second round. We even have 2 BIG rounds for megaminx. 

I also don't see why we necessarily need qualification. Adding some more people into the "qualification" round who are already fast shouldn't slow down the pace of the events that much, especially with such an organized competition. At the moment, 46 people pre-qualify for 4x4, and probably only 1/2 will compete in it. Adding 20 people at 1 minute per solve * 5 solves = 100 minutes of timer space. We are already giving a full average to people who average 3-5 minutes, so those 20 fast people competing is equivalent to 5 more people who average 4 minutes competing. Things get even worse for other events.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 21, 2010)

Looks like friday will be a waste of my time.


----------



## Kian (Mar 21, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Looks like friday will be a waste of my time.



not competing!= waste of time


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 21, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I for one am happy to see with feet is actually on the schedule! How'd that happen - did someone sneak it in on Tyson while he wasn't looking?
> (Hmmm, I wonder what the event fee will be for solving with feet. It might be scary.)



Oh, wait - look at that! Tyson is actually signed up to compete with feet! Surely that alone is worth the price of admission??   

http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2010/competitors.php


----------



## Bryan (Mar 21, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> (Hmmm, I wonder what the event fee will be for solving with feet. It might be scary.)
> 
> And I'm very happy to see best of 3 on 5x5x5 BLD!



Feet will be $10. Everything else will be cheaper.

And best of 3 on 5x5 BLD depends on the amount of time you take on your solves.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 21, 2010)

Kian said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like friday will be a waste of my time.
> ...



If I'm paying hundreds of dollars and taking time off work to fly across the country and compete, the last thing I want to do is sit around for a whole day, then spend the next day so busy I don't leave the stage. I'm not saying I won't enjoy myself, but I can hang out with people in the evenings, daytime is for competing.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 21, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > (Hmmm, I wonder what the event fee will be for solving with feet. It might be scary.)
> ...


I'm relieved - I thought it might have been $100. 



Bryan said:


> And best of 3 on 5x5 BLD depends on the amount of time you take on your solves.


If there isn't a holdup at the scramble table, I really hope I get to do 3 solves. 3 in an hour shouldn't be a problem. (Unless something goes terribly wrong, which admittedly has happened before.)


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 21, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



I am going to guess the hour is solving time. Lack of scrambling shouldn't be your fault in any way.


----------



## Kian (Mar 22, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



I understand but, frankly, you're going to be there as long as you would otherwise, pay the same amount, and do the same events. And I find it hard to believe you won't have a decent amount of free time, even on Saturday.


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 22, 2010)

Sounds good to me. Can't wait!


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 22, 2010)

Hmmmm, I can go to one competition this summer, and I realized this is 2 weeks before my Fall semester starts...

I'm strongly considering going.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 22, 2010)

Im supposed to be there


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 22, 2010)

Whether or not I go depends on what schools I get into in the next couple of weeks, but I definitely hope to be there.


----------



## ianini (Mar 22, 2010)

Registration is now open!
http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2010/register.php

Edit: Why can't I register? It just gives me a bunch of non-sense and says an error occurred. What do I do?


----------



## Bryan (Mar 22, 2010)

ianini said:


> Registration is now open!
> http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2010/register.php
> 
> Edit: Why can't I register? It just gives me a bunch of non-sense and says an error occurred. What do I do?



PM me the nonsense.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 22, 2010)

ianini said:


> Registration is now open!
> http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2010/register.php
> 
> Edit: Why can't I register? It just gives me a bunch of non-sense and says an error occurred. What do I do?



[9:22:57 PM] Waffle says: they say registration still buggy
[9:23:24 PM] Waffle says: so don't try right now

I can't register right now because Canadian postal codes won't fit


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 22, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > Registration is now open!
> ...



[9:24:37 PM] Sela: [9:20:17 PM] Sela says: the registration is being racist towards canadians D:<
[9:24:52 PM] Waffle: they just don't want canadian invasion


----------



## Kian (Mar 22, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > Registration is now open!
> ...



The obvious solution is to move to the United States. Problem solved.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 22, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > Registration is now open!
> ...



ZIP is just for US residents only. Just leave it blank.


----------



## Bob (Mar 22, 2010)

it turns out i can't register because i'm too cute :/


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 22, 2010)

Bob said:


> it turns out i can't register because i'm too cute :/



that's too bad bob.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 22, 2010)

I should actually do 4bld this year.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Mar 22, 2010)

i can't come because its 13xx miles away 



Spoiler



blah


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 22, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> i can't come because its 13xx miles away
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aircraft


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Mar 22, 2010)

the thing is i have no money for a plane


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 22, 2010)

err how do you pay your registration fee? it says you are not considered registered until you pay your fees

EDIT: I live in Canada if that helps...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 22, 2010)

Once again there are some funny cutoffs. This year I qualify for two events. 3x3x3 BLD, and Clock. Clock!?!?!?!?! I'm SO BAD at Clock, yet I qualify comfortably.

(I know it looks like it's based on US rankings, but it's still funny.)

Thanks, Joey. Without you, I'd just have one.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 22, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> err how do you pay your registration fee? it says you are not considered registered until you pay your fees
> 
> EDIT: I live in Canada if that helps...



Paypal.


----------



## ianini (Mar 22, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > err how do you pay your registration fee? it says you are not considered registered until you pay your fees
> ...



Where is that link?


----------



## Bryan (Mar 22, 2010)

ianini said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Neo63 said:
> ...



After you register. Just like on Amazon.com, payment is determined after you select what you want.


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 22, 2010)

ianini said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Neo63 said:
> ...



and damn..so that means I have to be absolutely sure that I'm going, which I'm not...and the price goes higher every month..


----------



## joey (Mar 22, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Once again there are some funny cutoffs. This year I qualify for two events. 3x3x3 BLD, and Clock. Clock!?!?!?!?! I'm SO BAD at Clock, yet I qualify comfortably.
> 
> (I know it looks like it's based on US rankings, but it's still funny.)
> 
> Thanks, Joey. Without you, I'd just have one.


I might have to borrow it to compete


----------



## ianini (Mar 22, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...



I'm in that same situation.


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 22, 2010)

LOL the cutoff time for square-1 is 30.00. Is that inclusive? 

*check my WCA Profile* 

EDIT: if my official times are faster than the cutoff times, then I automatically advances to round 1 right?


----------



## JBCM627 (Mar 22, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> LOL the cutoff time for square-1 is 30.00. Is that inclusive?
> ..
> EDIT: if my official times are faster than the cutoff times, then I automatically advances to round 1 right?





http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2010/events.php said:


> If you have achieved a time faster than or equal to a qualification cutoff time, you will automatically be placed in the first round of an event. Otherwise, you will be placed in the qualifying round.


----------



## Kian (Mar 22, 2010)

I like that there are several events that happen to be basically sub-Kian to qualify. Should give me another round (unless I blow it and qualify for some events beforehand ).


----------



## chris410 (Mar 22, 2010)

I signed up and although I know I will not qualify, I am looking forward to learning and watching the truly fast people solve.


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 22, 2010)

Kian said:


> I like that there are several events that happen to be basically sub-Kian to qualify. Should give me another round (unless I blow it and qualify for some events beforehand ).



Same here. Almost everything I compete in except for 5x5 has cutoffs that are about 1-5 seconds off my average times.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 22, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > Registration is now open!
> ...



anyway, registration issues have fallen under a few categories:

1) Canadians not being able to read.
2) People registering, but skipping the Paypal payment section.

You must pay at the time of registration or your registration will be deleted. If you're a non-NA resident, then don't do Paypal and then e-mail the organizers to have your fee waived. But NA residents must pay.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 22, 2010)

Bryan said:


> 1) Canadians not being able to read.



Obviously. We just get our beavers to read for us.


----------



## Dene (Mar 22, 2010)

Bryan said:


> You must pay at the time of registration or your registration will be deleted. If you're a non-NA resident, then don't do Paypal and then e-mail the organizers to have your fee waived. But NA residents must pay.



But non-NA residents still have to pay for the events entered, right?


----------



## JBCM627 (Mar 22, 2010)

Dene said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > You must pay at the time of registration or your registration will be deleted. If you're a non-NA resident, then don't do Paypal and then e-mail the organizers to have your fee waived. But NA residents must pay.
> ...



If you are coming from outside of North America, you don't have to pay for registration... neither for events nor the base fee. Just submit a registration, don't pay when it asks you to, and send the organizers an email using the contact form to get it waived. At which point you will appear in the list of competitors.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 23, 2010)

As far as the cutoffs for qualifications go...does that mean if we get a single under the given time we qualify? Or do we need an average under that?


----------



## Kian (Mar 23, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> As far as the cutoffs for qualifications go...does that mean if we get a single under the given time we qualify? Or do we need an average under that?



Average, of course.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 23, 2010)

Kian said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > As far as the cutoffs for qualifications go...does that mean if we get a single under the given time we qualify? Or do we need an average under that?
> ...



That's what I thought. Thanks.


----------



## shelley (Mar 23, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...



Is there any confusion about qualification requirements on the relevant page? Should we rewrite some points to make them clearer?


----------



## LewisJ (Mar 23, 2010)

shelley said:


> Is there any confusion about qualification requirements on the relevant page? Should we rewrite some points to make them clearer?





Nicely put.


----------



## Hays (Mar 23, 2010)

shelley said:


> Is there any confusion about qualification requirements on the relevant page? Should we rewrite some points to make them clearer?



The website says all the qualification cutoffs must be met by a mean or average except for 3x3 blindfolded, however for megaminx the format is also best of 2. Also the 6x6 and 7x7 events are best of 1.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 23, 2010)

> 3x3 With Feet - $10



Damn you, Tyson.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 23, 2010)

Hays said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any confusion about qualification requirements on the relevant page? Should we rewrite some points to make them clearer?
> ...



Qualification cutoff != A cutoff


----------



## Bob (Mar 23, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> > 3x3 With Feet - $10
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you, Tyson.



I would have made it more


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 23, 2010)

Bob said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > > 3x3 With Feet - $10
> ...



I'm quite happy with it - I think he showed real restraint.

Tim, I'll pay your feet fee - it would be ridiculous if I won or something. (Although if you didn't compete, Dan or David or somebody would probably finally start practicing it and win anyway. Or somebody from outside North America will sweep in and win it.)

And who took Tyson off the feet registration?? I demand he be put back on! I want video!!!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 23, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> \Tim, I'll pay your feet fee - it would be ridiculous if I won or something. (Although if you didn't compete, Dan or David or somebody would probably finally start practicing it and win anyway. Or somebody from outside North America will sweep in and win it.)
> 
> And who took Tyson off the feet registration?? I demand he be put back on! I want video!!!



Eh, I paid for it anyway.


----------



## Branca (Mar 23, 2010)

Italians registered


----------



## Vincents (Mar 25, 2010)

Any idea how housing will work?


----------



## HelpCube (Mar 25, 2010)

WOW nationals less then an 8 hour drive? im so there lol.


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 4, 2010)

Psych Sheet is now available:
http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2010/psych.php?sort=3x3


----------



## Anthony (Apr 4, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Psych Sheet is now available:
> http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2010/psych.php?sort=3x3



That's really cool! 
This also reminds me that I have to pay for my registration..


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 4, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Psych Sheet is now available:
> http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2010/psych.php?sort=3x3



This is really fun! LOL at the difference between me and the next faster person at square-1. Now that's a gap!


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 15, 2010)

A map of where (USA) competitors are coming from is now available too:
http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2010/map.php


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> A map of where (USA) competitors are coming from is now available too:
> http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2010/map.php



You didn't mention your extra feature for the psych sheet when sorting by BLD times. Very nice.


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 15, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > A map of where (USA) competitors are coming from is now available too:
> ...



Speaking of that, I'm apparently ranked last in all of the BLD events except 5BLD for some odd reason.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 15, 2010)

looks like i have to get sub 6 by the time indiana summer or cincy summer (maybe) rolls around
in 2x2


----------



## Bob (Apr 16, 2010)

At least now I know there are competitors coming from near me.


----------



## Kian (Apr 16, 2010)

Bob said:


> At least now I know there are competitors coming from near me.



I am very proud to be a Near Bobian


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 17, 2010)

Sorry if this has already been asked and I forgot:

Will there be a way to add additional events at the door? I want to sign up for BLD and SQ-1, but I can't do either of them yet. I'm about 98% sure I can learn both by the time of Nats, but just in case I wanted to see if I could add them at the competition.


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 17, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked and I forgot:
> 
> Will there be a way to add additional events at the door? I want to sign up for BLD and SQ-1, but I can't do either of them yet. I'm about 98% sure I can learn both by the time of Nats, but just in case I wanted to see if I could add them at the competition.


You'd probably have to pay the at-the-door price for them, which is probably going to be pretty expensive. But don't take my word for it. I emailed Tyson about this... policy should probably appear on the website sooner or later.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 17, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> A map of where (USA) competitors are coming from is now available too:
> http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2010/map.php



Can-eh-dians?


----------



## qqwref (Apr 17, 2010)

Hm, if I keep improving at Megaminx I should get a solid 2nd place.

Got a couple months to learn feet, someone wanna teach me? hahaa...


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 17, 2010)

This competition is gonna be a lot of fun. I am registered, and I just can't wait.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 17, 2010)

I've just registered, and I laughed at "Team USA."
Hahahaha. xD


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 17, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Can-eh-dians?


Although not necessarily politically correct, it is phonetically correct.



qqwref said:


> Hm, if I keep improving at Megaminx I should get a solid 2nd place.


Is Stefan coming?


----------



## Forte (Apr 17, 2010)

4Chan said:


> I've just registered, and I laughed at "Team USA."
> Hahahaha. xD






JBCM627 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Hm, if I keep improving at Megaminx I should get a solid 2nd place.
> ...


Emily might also come too


----------



## dbax0999 (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey does anyone want to participate in the mystery event and need a group? Me and Kevin are looking for a third member.


----------



## MrData (Apr 17, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Got a couple months to learn feet, someone wanna teach me? hahaa...



http://www.youtube.com/user/rafaelcinoto


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 17, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Got a couple months to learn feet, someone wanna teach me? hahaa...



You're already great with one-handed. A few hundred practice solves and you'll probably be close to competitive with Tim. There's nothing to teach.

I figure a bunch of people will practice for this, and I won't even be in the top ten. It doesn't take much practice to get good at feet solving, really.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 18, 2010)

So, who wants to join Team Koreo?


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 18, 2010)

May I?
0:
I would like to join Team Koreo!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 18, 2010)

YES!
okay. We need a 3'rd member for Team Koreo.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 18, 2010)

Emily and I need one more member (haven't decided team name yet).


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 18, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> YES!
> okay. We need a 3'rd member for Team Koreo.



only if you pay for my registration. :3


----------



## MrData (Apr 18, 2010)

Team Canada is taken by the way.
Just waiting on the other members to register.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 18, 2010)

MrData said:


> Team Canada is taken by the way.
> Just waiting on the other members to register.



Then it's not taken.


----------



## MrData (Apr 18, 2010)

Bryan said:


> MrData said:
> 
> 
> > Team Canada is taken by the way.
> ...




Ok.
I should have my team assembled soon.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 18, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Emily and I need one more member (haven't decided team name yet).


Ooh! Ooh! Pick me!

(Does this mean I finally get to meet the Canadians? (Harris isn't registered?))


----------



## Meep (Apr 18, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Emily and I need one more member (haven't decided team name yet).
> ...



You get to meet some of the other Canadians =P


----------



## flee135 (Apr 19, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > YES!
> ...



If you don't want to pay for waffle's registration, I'll join.

But does this mean you're most likely not going, waffle?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 19, 2010)

pfft I'm going, just registering later though.


----------



## flee135 (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh nice haha. I'm gonna sub-10 your pyraminix


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 19, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> pfft I'm going, just registering later though.


The longer you wait, the more expensive it gets. Costs go up each month, starting May 1...


----------



## Tyson (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I'm currently at the Maru store in Taiwan. Uh, if people want stuff, we can do a mass order. But I can't carry *THAT* much stuff back.

But on another note, I've been talking to the guy about making a 3x3 commerative cube. We'll be able to take pre-orders for stuff on our website, and then hand them out at Nationals so you don't have to deal with shipping costs.

Uh... I guess I should talk to our webmasters about this. I'll do this now.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 19, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> A few hundred practice solves and you'll probably be close to competitive with Tim.



lol won't let that happen


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 27, 2010)

Updated map thanks to this thread.


On another note, just an announcement: registration fees will be increased in 5 days on Saturday.


----------



## dbax0999 (Apr 27, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Updated map thanks to this thread.



More people are coming from Japan than from Washington 

Still looking for a third member to join me and Hays.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 27, 2010)

dbax0999 said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Updated map thanks to this thread.
> ...



JAMESON


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 27, 2010)

dbax0999 said:


> More people are coming from Japan than from Washington


That isn't necessarily a good way to look at it. The same number of people are coming from Ohio as Malaysia, but the 1 person "coming" from Malaysia happens to be going to school in the US, and will be in Boston at that point in the summer anyway.


----------



## ErikJ (Apr 27, 2010)

I have always wondered, why do other countries compete in the US nationals?


----------



## Dene (Apr 27, 2010)

ErikJ said:


> I have always wondered, why do other countries compete in the US nationals?



Because excluding people based on something as silly as nationality is stupid.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 27, 2010)

ErikJ said:


> I have always wondered, why do other countries compete in the US nationals?



I don't see why they shouldn't be able to compete. If international cubers are going to make the trip all the way to the US to compete, they might as well show up for the biggest competition we have. However, placing is a different issue.


----------



## ErikJ (Apr 27, 2010)

Dene said:


> ErikJ said:
> 
> 
> > I have always wondered, why do other countries compete in the US nationals?
> ...



no I mean in terms of the rewards. shouldn't the guy titled 3x3 US champion be american and also win the 3x3 event? it seems weird that if someone from elsewhere wins 3x3 the guy in 2nd or 3rd would be the US champ. I know I'm not going to change anything by stating this but it started bothering me when the US wasn't winning events last year in its own national competition.

anyway, I don't want to start a huge argument or anything. it is be more fun with other countries there.


----------



## dbax0999 (Apr 27, 2010)

ErikJ said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > ErikJ said:
> ...





> Only competitors representing the United States will be eligible for prizes and titles concerning the national championships. All competitors are eligible to receive competition prizes.


From the US Nationals 2010 main page.


----------



## Dene (Apr 27, 2010)

ErikJ said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > ErikJ said:
> ...



I see what you mean now. But I don't think there is really a problem here - whoever is fastest wins the event (and the prizes that come with it). The fastest American wins the US title, because naturally only an American could be the fastest American, right?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 27, 2010)

ErikJ said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > ErikJ said:
> ...



Only every two years do we exclude foreigners from "winning."


----------



## Bryan (Apr 29, 2010)

So, how many people would get a hotel room for $139/night (plus MA's lodging tax)?

If you're splitting a room with someone, just have one person announce that they would get a room.


----------



## chris410 (Apr 29, 2010)

I am heading up from Virginia so if there is a particular hotel please provide the address/contact information.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 29, 2010)

Bryan said:


> So, how many people would get a hotel room for $139/night (plus MA's lodging tax)?
> 
> If you're splitting a room with someone, just have one person announce that they would get a room.



I was thinking about a hostel. There's one for around $40 a night right across the bridge. Not sure though.


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 29, 2010)

chris410 said:


> I am heading up from Virginia so if there is a particular hotel please provide the address/contact information.


It should be on the website in a day or two...



masterofthebass said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > So, how many people would get a hotel room for $139/night (plus MA's lodging tax)?
> ...


I noticed a number of those. $40/person/night might be more expensive than $140/4 people/night though... and certainly less fun 

But yeah, Boston is expensive. I'm used to seeing hotels go for $60-$70/night...


----------



## Kian (Apr 29, 2010)

$140 split two/three/four ways is more than reasonable. I much rather do that than say at a $40 a night hostel.


----------



## RyanPatricio (Apr 29, 2010)

I would like to see everyone stay at the same hotel. History repeats itself every year and it makes me a sad panda


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 30, 2010)

Just a reminder: if you haven't paid, fees are increased tomorrow.


----------



## JBCM627 (May 11, 2010)

Hotel information is now available:
http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2010/travel.php


----------



## Tyson (May 11, 2010)

Hotel information has been updated. There are 15 rooms available right now at the discounted price. If people want more, they should let me know and I can try and increase the block.

Also, we will be selling t-shirts and souvenir cubes. You'll be able to pre-order these on the website soon for pickup at the competition. We haven't decided whether or not we want to ship items to people before the competition.

On the day of the competition, the prices will increase. This is because it helps us a lot to have a quantity in mind before placing the order so we aren't left over with too much merchandise.

Also, we're working on some schedule changes, so please check the website periodically.

Items we will probably sell:

T-shirts with US 2010 logo
White and black cube with US 2010 logo
White and black cube with CubingUSA logo

Oh... and http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AsCSyGmELaOedGdMWGFoMm1VaHpSdUhZNmlaV2Z4eFE&hl=en


----------



## masterofthebass (May 12, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Hotel information is now available:
> http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2010/travel.php



I'm still inclined to stay at the hostel. Instead of cramming 4 people into a 2 bedroom room, I can spend $20 more and get my own bed for all four nights. Anyone else who wants a look, the hostel is located here. http://www.bostonhostel.org/


----------



## ianini (May 12, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Hotel information is now available:
> ...


Would we just take a bus over to the venue from the hostel?


----------



## masterofthebass (May 12, 2010)

ianini said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > JBCM627 said:
> ...



you could, or you could walk the mile. The hotel is only .2 mi closer to the venue than the hostel.


----------



## ianini (May 12, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...


Oh, I didn't realize it was that close. Ok cool, thanks.


----------



## Bob (May 12, 2010)

I built the hotel out of straw.


----------



## Tyson (May 12, 2010)

ianini said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > JBCM627 said:
> ...



Lol, I thought this was sarcasm for a moment. That bus worked out really well at WC 2009.

As for the hostel, yeah, probably better for an individual person. But it's harder for me to get away with putting 5 or 6 people in a room in a hostel. You can always stay at the hostel, and hang out at the hotel. .2 miles is really close. I can drink a beer and run that distance in probably 65 seconds.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 12, 2010)

Tyson said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



Hold on, this is confusing. Let me clarify:
The hotel is about a 15 minute walk west from the venue. The hostel is about a 15 minute walk south from the venue. They're about the same distance from the venue, but not that close to each other. Apparently it's a 31 minute walk.

From the hostel, one would walk a short distance to the Hynes Convention Center station, and take the #1 bus or the CT1 bus. But given the frequency of said buses on weekends (actually CT1 doesn't run on weekends), it's possibly faster just to walk across the bridge. Plus it's $1.50 cheaper.

From the hotel (located here) one would simply walk down Mem Drive a ways, and then cut over to Amherst Alley. There's no public transportation options. But it's a fairly short walk, so that's okay.


----------



## Bob (May 13, 2010)

And as Tim forgot to mention, it's made of straw.


----------



## shelley (May 13, 2010)

Is there one made of sticks?


----------



## Bob (May 13, 2010)

I don't think so. :/


----------



## Tyson (May 13, 2010)

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AsCSyGmELaOedGdMWGFoMm1VaHpSdUhZNmlaV2Z4eFE&hl=en

We're six phrases away from making this Pochmann 8-ball a reality!


----------



## Sa967St (May 13, 2010)

Tyson said:


> http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AsCSyGmELaOedGdMWGFoMm1VaHpSdUhZNmlaV2Z4eFE&hl=en
> 
> We're six phrases away from making this Pochmann 8-ball a reality!



how about this one?
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=332627&postcount=4


----------



## Dene (May 13, 2010)

Is it strange that I dreamed of the Pochmann Magic 8-ball last night?


----------



## cincyaviation (May 13, 2010)

Dene said:


> Is it strange that I dreamed of the Pochmann Magic 8-ball last night?



Yes


----------



## Anthony (May 15, 2010)

[21:00] <AnthonyBrooks> I was thinking
[21:01] <AnthonyBrooks> and if qq's proposition for changing the 3x3 qualification round at Nats into an extra round of 3x3 goes through.. 
[21:01] <AnthonyBrooks> the top 18 people as of right now have official sub 12.5 averages
[21:01] <AnthonyBrooks> and top 16 make final 
[21:01] <AnthonyBrooks> let's say it's some of those people who advance
[21:01] <AnthonyBrooks> 16 * 20 
[21:01] <AnthonyBrooks> + 2*15 
[21:01] <AnthonyBrooks> = 350 3x3 attempts at one comp by cubers who are officially sub 12.5 
[21:01] <AnthonyBrooks>  
[21:02] <TimReynolds> that proposal is almost surely going through 
[21:02] <AnthonyBrooks> wow. 
[21:02] <AnthonyBrooks> it should be a sub 10 fest 
[21:02] <AnthonyBrooks> ;P 
[21:03] <TimReynolds> i sent tyson and jeremy and co. a new schedule with 4 rounds of 3x3, no qualification rounds for anything 
[21:03] <TimReynolds> nobody's really objected


----------



## Carson (May 16, 2010)

Facebook Event


----------



## Tyson (May 17, 2010)

Anthony said:


> [21:00] <AnthonyBrooks> I was thinking
> [21:01] <AnthonyBrooks> and if qq's proposition for changing the 3x3 qualification round at Nats into an extra round of 3x3 goes through..
> [21:01] <AnthonyBrooks> the top 18 people as of right now have official sub 12.5 averages
> [21:01] <AnthonyBrooks> and top 16 make final
> ...



But the final is going to be top 3 people?


----------



## MrData (May 17, 2010)

Tyson said:


> Items we will probably sell:
> 
> T-shirts with *US 2010 logo*
> White and black cube with *US 2010 logo*
> White and black cube with CubingUSA logo



Is this the US 2010 logo that will be used?


----------



## Tyson (May 17, 2010)

Lol, no. Unless enough people want it to warrant printing it.


----------



## Carson (May 17, 2010)

MrData said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > Items we will probably sell:
> ...



That was the plan, however PETA filed an injunction.


----------



## Hays (May 18, 2010)

The event format has been updated, removing qualifications.
http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2010/events.php



Tyson said:


> 1. In the first round of events with cutoffs, all competitors will get 1 or 2 solves, and only those who solve under the "cutoff" time will be allowed to complete all solves.



This means that if you DNF your first 6x6 solve you're out, reguardless of how fast it was. Wouldn't this be better if, like rule 2, it was also at the discretion of the main judge?


----------



## Tyson (May 18, 2010)

Hays said:


> The event format has been updated, removing qualifications.
> http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2010/events.php
> 
> 
> ...



If you DNF your first 6x6 solve, you don't even get an average anyway.


----------



## JBCM627 (May 18, 2010)

Hays said:


> The event format has been updated, removing qualifications.


The schedule has also been modified.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 18, 2010)

Carson said:


> MrData said:
> 
> 
> > Tyson said:
> ...



people for the eating of tasty aminals?


----------



## Tyson (May 18, 2010)

I'm hoping to get the merchandise page up in about two days. People will be able to purchase stuff from the merchandise page for pick-up at the competition which means you don't have to pay shipping on anything. So it will be a pre-order, and pre-orders will close around July 1.

Some stuff will be for sale at the competition itself, but it will be in more limited quantities, and we'll unfortunately have to increase the price slightly to account for our added risk of holding onto stock.

The souvenir cubes that will be sale will be very high quality cubes. These are cubes that would be very suitable for speed cubing.


----------



## chris410 (May 18, 2010)

Tyson said:


> 1. In the first round of events with cutoffs, all competitors will get 1 or 2 solves, and only those who solve under the "cutoff" time will be allowed to complete all solves.



If I read this correctly, you get 1 solve, if it is under the cut-off you get 2 solves correct? So anyone who is not expected to make cut-off essentially gets 1 solve. In summary, the standard 5 (best/worst removed) format is not being followed for nationals. (I know I will not make cut-off, I am however interested in how the second half of the competitors will be scored)


----------



## Kian (May 18, 2010)

chris410 said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > 1. In the first round of events with cutoffs, all competitors will get 1 or 2 solves, and only those who solve under the "cutoff" time will be allowed to complete all solves.
> ...



I think you misunderstand. Some events list as "Best of 2/Avg of 5" while others list "Best of 1/Mean of 3" or "Avg of 5".

"Avg of 5" means everyone will get an average, "Best of 2/Avg of 5" means you need to meet the cutoff time in one of your first two solves to get an average, and "Best of 1/ Mean of 3" means your first solve has to be under the cutoff in order to get a mean of 3.

As for placing, the competitors not receiving averages/means will be ranked by best single solve.


----------



## chris410 (May 18, 2010)

Kian said:


> chris410 said:
> 
> 
> > Tyson said:
> ...



Thank you Kian, it seemed that the nationals were deviating from the normal competition averages which prompted me to ask the question.

Again, thank you for clearing that up!


----------



## flee135 (May 24, 2010)

I just have some quick questions about the merchandise that is being sold.

1) Are the T-shirts both completely white with the logos on the front?

2) On the US Nationals souvenir cube, there seems to be something written under the Nationals logo that's not shown on the logo for the shirt. I'm just curious as to what it is. Also, this is very trivial, but are the cubes on the shirt logo and the cube logo printed at slightly different orientations? 

3) What kind of speedcubes are the souvenir cubes?

4) When is the latest we can pre-order merchandise while guaranteeing that we can still receive it at the price on the website? I mean, I'm sure we can't just pre-order the day before and still expect to get it at the same price.

Sorry if some of these questions are really stupid. I'm just curious and want to clarify some things before I go ahead and buy them.


----------



## JBCM627 (May 24, 2010)

Oh btw, merchandise is available now.



flee135 said:


> 1) Are the T-shirts both completely white with the logos on the front?


Yes.



flee135 said:


> 2) On the US Nationals souvenir cube, there seems to be something written under the Nationals logo that's not shown on the logo for the shirt. I'm just curious as to what it is.


"MIT: Cambridge, MA. August 6-8". The shirt logo has been updated to reflect this.
I'm not sure about the orientation... I'd assume it would be identical to the shirt, but yeah, it does look slightly different.



flee135 said:


> 3) What kind of speedcubes are the souvenir cubes?


Maru Cubes. But I wouldn't use them for speedcubing if you want the stickers to last. The idea is for them to be a souvenir more than a speedcube.



flee135 said:


> 4) When is the latest we can pre-order merchandise while guaranteeing that we can still receive it at the price on the website? I mean, I'm sure we can't just pre-order the day before and still expect to get it at the same price.


Just posted that... July 1.


----------



## flee135 (May 24, 2010)

Alright, thanks for the information. Also, I wasn't planning on speedsolving the souvenir cube if I ended up buying one, but it's still good to know what kind of cube it is.


----------



## Tyson (May 24, 2010)

flee135 said:


> Alright, thanks for the information. Also, I wasn't planning on speedsolving the souvenir cube if I ended up buying one, but it's still good to know what kind of cube it is.



The souvenir cubes are the same as the speed cubes being sold on the website. So this isn't the same crappy cube that you get when you get a Microsoft cube or a DE Shaw cube. I'm actually trying to get the company that makes the other cubes to switch to these Maru cubes.

The cubes are very good for speed cubing. The stickers are also of high quality, so you could speed cube with them and they wouldn't wear out that fast. But if you're going to speed cube a lot, just get the plain cube.


----------



## Kian (May 24, 2010)

was the t-shirt spell checked this year?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 24, 2010)

Kian said:


> was the t-shirt spell checked this year?



It looks like it.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 24, 2010)

Tyson said:


> The souvenir cubes are the same as the speed cubes being sold on the website. So this isn't the same crappy cube that you get when you get a Microsoft cube or a DE Shaw cube. I'm actually trying to get the company that makes the other cubes to switch to these Maru cubes.


That's good. I have a whole bunch of those company promotion type cubes and they're horrible.


----------



## Tyson (May 24, 2010)

Yeah, but they're amazingly consistent. (Just all terrible.) And the sticker quality is terrible as well.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 30, 2010)

Ohai, so I actually think I'm going now.

Who wants to bunk with me? I'm looking for cheap, but decent, basically.

Like, if at all possible, like 8 people in a room (rules schmools)

So far in this room:
statue
rick james


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 30, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Ohai, so I actually think I'm going now.
> 
> Who wants to bunk with me? I'm looking for cheap, but decent, basically.
> 
> Like, if at all possible, like 8 people in a room (rules schmools)



I'm in.


----------



## Sa967St (May 30, 2010)

Are there any girls here that can room with me, Emily Wang and Katie Sosik? NOJOEY


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 30, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Are there any girls here that can room with me, Emily Wang and Katie Sosik? NOJOEY



raises hand...wait....


----------



## Forte (May 30, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any girls here that can room with me, Emily Wang and Katie Sosik? NOJOEY
> ...



I vote that jures room with them.


----------



## Dene (May 30, 2010)

Hopefully I can confirm within the next two weeks if I will make it or not. !!


----------



## Tyson (May 31, 2010)

Reminder that fees will be increasing at the end of the month so get those registrations in.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 31, 2010)

Tyson said:


> Reminder that fees will be increasing at the end of the month so get those registrations in.



One would think that you'd encourage a wait of a few more days, to get more of a funding.


----------



## Tyson (May 31, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > Reminder that fees will be increasing at the end of the month so get those registrations in.
> ...



Eh... I'd prefer to have people sign-up earlier so it's easier to plan the competition.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 1, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Ohai, so I actually think I'm going now.
> 
> Who wants to bunk with me? I'm looking for cheap, but decent, basically.
> 
> ...


Okie. Right now, it's:

statue
rick james
waffle

who else wants in?


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 1, 2010)

I might be able to come. I'll be in New York City during this time, so I'll try to convince my dad to let me come. Who is this other Oregon cuber? I have to know. Also, looks like the qualification times have changed. I thought you had to be like sub-16 to move on, what happened?


----------



## Bryan (Jun 1, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> Who is this other Oregon cuber? I have to know.



Explain how your need to know trumps their privacy.



lilkdub503 said:


> Also, looks like the qualification times have changed. I thought you had to be like sub-16 to move on, what happened?



Qualification rounds were eliminated, and everyone just competes in round 1 and top X move on.


----------



## pjk (Jun 1, 2010)

Bryan said:


> lilkdub503 said:
> 
> 
> > Who is this other Oregon cuber? I have to know.
> ...


I am curious which cubers are from which states as well. Why can't that be displayed? Is it seriously a privacy issue?


----------



## Bryan (Jun 1, 2010)

pjk said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > lilkdub503 said:
> ...



I've seen a few instances in the past where people do not want their kids' locations known.


----------



## pjk (Jun 1, 2010)

Bryan said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...


Well then they should request to have their info removed. Or during registration have a checkbox saying "I don't want my state shared publicly". I'd guess the people interested in seeing state info outnumbers the people who don't want their info shared. Since you have age info, then why not release state info on people 18+ who registered themselves? I suppose saying it's a privacy issue is one way of dealing with the situation, but I hate that (especially when registration said nothing about privacy, as far as I can remember).


----------



## Bryan (Jun 1, 2010)

pjk said:


> Since you have age info, then why not release state info on people 18+ who registered themselves? I suppose saying it's a privacy issue is one way of dealing with the situation, but I hate that (especially when registration said nothing about privacy, as far as I can remember).



So that fact that you're over 18 and the site doesn't say anything about privacy, should we give out your location, e-mail address, and birthday?


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 1, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> Who is this other Oregon cuber? I have to know.


If you want to find cubers near you, that is one of CubingUSA's main functions. You could email the other cubers listed on that map, and ask if they are going to nationals. No guarantee that they are registered with CubingUSA though, so you might be out of luck.



pjk said:


> Since you have age info, then why not release state info on people 18+ who registered themselves? I suppose saying it's a privacy issue is one way of dealing with the situation, but I hate that (especially when registration said nothing about privacy, as far as I can remember).


Something _is_ said about it:


WCA Regulations said:


> 2d) All information (except: name, country, date of birth, gender, selected events and competition results) must be used for the competition only, and may only be given to other organisations/persons after permission from the competitor.






Bryan said:


> So that fact that you're over 18 and the site doesn't say anything about privacy, should we give out your location, e-mail address, and birthday?


So, email is a no-no, and state is technically a no-no but we aren't correlating individual people with states at least. On the other hand, we could release birthdates for all competitors who have competed under the 2008 regulations or later regardless of age, since this is supposed to be "public" information under the regulations. In fact, the WCA already makes this information publicly available anyway (even for competitors who haven't competed under the 2008 and later regulations, which violates 2007 and earlier regulations).


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 2, 2010)

Bryan said:


> lilkdub503 said:
> 
> 
> > Who is this other Oregon cuber? I have to know.
> ...



I didn't mean it like that. I just thought it would be nice to know who other good/experienced/slightly involved cubers are. I am by no means demanding, I just want to build a stronger cubing base from my area. Man, Bryan, you are on melons so hard right now.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 2, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > lilkdub503 said:
> ...



I was pointing out two things:

1) Your words didn't match your intent, which is reinforced by you agreeing to that.
2) I was giving you an explanation of why the information wouldn't be released.



lilkdub503 said:


> Man, Bryan, you are on melons so hard right now.


Can anyone else translate this for me? I honestly have no idea what it means. Remember, I'm from Minnesota and I'm older.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 2, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> Man, Bryan, you are on melons so hard right now.


Can anyone else translate this for me? I honestly have no idea what it means. Remember, I'm from Minnesota and I'm older.[/quote]
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=on+melons
No idea. :/

It's not an age thing, that's for sure.


----------



## Bob (Jun 2, 2010)

Bryan said:


> lilkdub503 said:
> 
> 
> > Man, Bryan, you are on melons so hard right now.
> ...



It means you have a big butt.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 2, 2010)

Bob said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > lilkdub503 said:
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHA
No.

I seriously just LOL'd so hard. I'm so sorry for ruining this thread with my shenanigans. 



Spoiler



Current lingo that has spread into my school is melons, which means that you are on heads-i.e. going hard i.e. trying to make me feel bad about something. There you go.


----------



## ianini (Jun 2, 2010)

Are there an southern Californian cubers I could go on the same flight as or stay in the same hostel as? Thanks.


----------



## Tyson (Jun 8, 2010)

I contacted the hotel and had our room block increased by another 10 rooms as all the rooms we had requested had been reserved as of a few days ago. You can now continue to reserve rooms at the competition hotel and the information for that is here:

http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2010/travel.php

As a reminder, the cut off to reserve a room at this hotel is July 24.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi, I was just wondering, say I signed up for Nats, is there anyone I could possibly share a hotel with? Or ... get back to me . I want to go really bad.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 9, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Hi, I was just wondering, say I signed up for Nats, is there anyone I could possibly share a hotel with? Or ... get back to me . I want to go really bad.


Hello. 

Right now, my hotel bunking consists of 
me
DangerJameson
my friend "Tetris Kid"
Brendon?
waffle
Felix Lee

erm, who are you? 
(like how old, etc)

It would be fairly cheap, but you'd be in a room kinda crowded (but the rooms are fairly big, so don't worry about it)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm 18, 19 in October, my first competition is this SUnday (washington DC open 2010) so I don't have a profile thus I may seem like a random dude.

I can be mature when I want to be, or depending on how you guys are, a complete jokester 

I don't mind crowded rooms, we won't be spending ALL that much time there 

I live in Maryland and I'm fairly new to competitions (began cubing a few months ago, I'm now sub28)

I don't know any of those people


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 9, 2010)

I feel like this post was overlooked http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=382402#post382402

I think it is an awesome idea.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 9, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> I'm 18, 19 in October, my first competition is this SUnday (washington DC open 2010) so I don't have a profile thus I may seem like a random dude.
> 
> I can be mature when I want to be, or depending on how you guys are, a complete jokester
> 
> ...


You're cool with me.
Just sent you a facebook fwend request. (am stachu korick)
Accept, so we can talk. (I despise PM on SS. it's so inefficient <_<)
scratch that, I just saw you accepted 




DavidWoner said:


> I feel like this post was overlooked http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=382402#post382402
> 
> I think it is an awesome idea.


I second this.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 9, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like this post was overlooked http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=382402#post382402
> ...


Yeah, that would be awesome! It would be so suspenseful for the finalists (assuming the crowd doesn't yell out other competitor's times..).


----------



## Tyson (Jun 9, 2010)

I might want to do 12 in the final instead of 16 if we do it this way.

Another thought... is that I would expect the audience not to give any information to the competitor. And the same would go for finalists who have finished their solves.

Which means no talking about completed averages in the audience during the final round. Otherwise, it would defeat the purpose of this.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 9, 2010)

Tyson said:


> I might want to do 12 in the final instead of 16 if we do it this way.
> 
> Another thought... is that I would expect the audience not to give any information to the competitor. And the same would go for finalists who have finished their solves.
> 
> Which means no talking about completed averages in the audience during the final round. Otherwise, it would defeat the purpose of this.


I really doubt the 4 less people would bug (more than 4 ) people, and I feel that this would be a pretty boss format. I say we go for it, and just slap people with a herring if they mess anything up.


----------



## keemy (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't like this proposed format as it would take more time (thus less people may be able to compete?) and restricts what people can talk about(just annoying). I have never heard of people complaining about the order in which they go in the finals but if this is a serious problem I would suggest either a random order or an order where the 1st seeded person(from the previous round) chooses when they compete first then the 2nd seeded person ,... and people are just called up in that order and compete normally. I think that would be pretty reasonable and fair.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 9, 2010)

I just signed up for Nats...gotta say, I'm pretty friggin excited for it   

Stach, you stopped responding on facebook, so just let me know if it's all good with me to stay with you all


----------



## Bob (Jun 9, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> I'm 18, 19 in October, my first competition is this SUnday (washington DC open 2010) so I don't have a profile thus I may seem like a random dude.
> 
> I can be mature when I want to be, or depending on how you guys are, a complete jokester
> 
> ...



Remind me to yell at you on Sunday, just for the hell of it.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 9, 2010)

haha ok, about what exactly  ?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 9, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> haha ok, about what exactly  ?


Bob is lulz


Bob said:


> just for the hell of it.


----------



## flee135 (Jun 9, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> I'm 18, 19 in October, my first competition is this SUnday (washington DC open 2010) so I don't have a profile thus I may seem like a random dude.
> 
> I can be mature when I want to be, or depending on how you guys are, a complete jokester
> 
> ...



Hey, we got another Marylander in the room! I'll be going to DC as well, so maybe I'll see you then.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 9, 2010)

What part of MD do you live in? Harford County here


----------



## flee135 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm in Howard, so I'm on the other side of Baltimore.


----------



## Dene (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh look who finally bothered to sign up. Still not gonna guarantee my appearance though.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 20, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Are there any girls here that can room with me and Katie Sosik? NOJOEY


:/


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 20, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any girls here that can room with me and Katie Sosik? NOJOEY
> ...



raises hand...again...wait...


----------



## joey (Jun 23, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any girls here that can room with me and Katie Sosik? NOJOEY
> ...


But now I might come :O!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 23, 2010)

joey said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...


can bunk wiff mah group


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 23, 2010)

joey said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...


highlight the first quote


----------



## Dene (Jun 23, 2010)

joey said:


> But now I might come :O!



Hang on what?


----------



## Forte (Jun 23, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



I vote that jures room with them...again


----------



## joey (Jun 23, 2010)

Cross posting: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=402903&postcount=13


----------



## Dene (Jun 24, 2010)

Joey! Does this mean you will be coming? <3<3<3


----------



## joey (Jun 24, 2010)

Dene said:


> Joey! Does this mean you will be coming? <3<3<3


I kinda just actually really did book flights...
so..


Yeah


----------



## Tyson (Jun 24, 2010)

I'll sign you up for all the sugar-free mystery puzzles.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 24, 2010)

Tyson said:


> I'll sign you up for all the sugar-free mystery puzzles.



We're not having diabetics do mystery puzzles that involves sugar? This is a change from last year.


----------



## joey (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Bob (Jun 26, 2010)

Wait, Operation: Kill Joey is being canceled this year?


----------



## joey (Jun 28, 2010)

Bob: Operation Kill Joey is impossible 

I need a team! For the team events. Who's left?


----------



## Hays (Jun 28, 2010)

joey said:


> Bob: Operation Kill Joey is impossible
> 
> I need a team! For the team events. Who's left?



Me and David. We still need a 3rd.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 28, 2010)

Just paid for registration. Joey I'm still open if you want


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 28, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Just paid for registration. Joey I'm still open if you want


WAT
WAT ABOUT TEAM KOREO!!??!?!??!?!
Me, you, Chester.

Or is that not happening now?


If he says no, who wants to be in Team Koreo?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hays said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Bob: Operation Kill Joey is impossible
> ...



I'd be willing to if you'd let me on .

I will take any team to be honest, so let me know if team Koreo has an open position


----------



## NoahE (Jun 29, 2010)

Quick question, do you have to register each morning or just once because i see a few registrations slots on the events schedual. Thanks.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 29, 2010)

you only have to register once.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 3, 2010)

Tyson said:


> New mystery puzzle:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferret_legging


We're still up for this, right?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 3, 2010)

stachu shud officially register cuz waffo impatient about mystery event team >_>


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 3, 2010)

[youtubehd]KPQ6TuvqX7w[/youtubehd]


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 3, 2010)

Chris Tran and I are looking for a hotel/house. Anyone mind letting us bunk with ya? We are cool with the floor.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 3, 2010)

Ferrets are cuuuuuuuuuute


----------



## Bob (Jul 5, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Ferrets are cuuuuuuuuuute



I'm cuter.


----------



## shelley (Jul 5, 2010)

NoahE said:


> Quick question, do you have to register each morning or just once because i see a few registrations slots on the events schedual. Thanks.



You only register once. If you're not competing in anything on Friday you can show up and register on Saturday morning. However, once you are registered, you should show up at least 30 minutes before any events you're scheduled to compete in on each day.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 8, 2010)

Does anyone want a baseball jersey, or a collared shirt for US Nationals? You have a few hours to let me know if you want one. Talk to me about the price.


----------



## ianini (Jul 10, 2010)

Is there any complementary shuttle service from the airport to the Hyatt?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 10, 2010)

even if there isn't, public transportation is fairly easy to get where you need to go. I'm sure Tim can provide directions if someone needs it.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 10, 2010)

So the hotel's kind of in a not-very-T-accessible location. The two nearest T stations are Kendall/MIT, which is on the red line, and about a mile away (actually Central, the next stop, is a bit closer), or Boston University Central, on the green line, and about .7 miles. The green line is a bit slower, though, and there's 4 branches and you have to be on the B Line to get to the right station. So if you want the fastest way to get to the hotel, go to Kendall; if you don't want to walk as far, go to BU Central. See http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...71.101241&sspn=0.014462,0.038581&ie=UTF8&z=15 versus http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou....358893,-71.099782&spn=0.014461,0.038581&z=15


----------



## blade740 (Jul 10, 2010)

http://www.regencyboston.hyatt.com/hyatt/hotels/services/transportation/index.jsp

Took me all of 30 seconds.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 10, 2010)

blade740 said:


> http://www.regencyboston.hyatt.com/hyatt/hotels/services/transportation/index.jsp
> 
> Took me all of 30 seconds.



Close, but not quite...it's the Hyatt Regency Cambridge, not Boston


----------



## pjk (Jul 17, 2010)

Is anyone looking for a place to stay at the competition hotel? Jackson and his family have extra space in their room. It is $140/night, but you will be responsible for at most 1/4 of that. If you're interested, please post here as soon as possible.


----------



## Kian (Jul 18, 2010)

Just tried to book a room and they are sold out. Trying to figure out what my next course of action is, but I figured I'd let people know that there is no availability, apparently.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 18, 2010)

Kian said:


> Just tried to book a room and they are sold out. Trying to figure out what my next course of action is, but I figured I'd let people know that there is no availability, apparently.



sleep with tim and kyle


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 18, 2010)

Kian said:


> Just tried to book a room and they are sold out. Trying to figure out what my next course of action is, but I figured I'd let people know that there is no availability, apparently.


Enh, wait for Tyson to see this. Earlier in the thread, he talked to them and got some more rooms for us; perhaps he can do so again.


----------



## Dene (Jul 18, 2010)

Hang on, the hotel is fully booked? >.<


----------



## Kian (Jul 18, 2010)

Dene said:


> Hang on, the hotel is fully booked? >.<



Tried to book online and called, both confirmed no availability, specifically on the night of the 6th.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 18, 2010)

Dene said:


> Hang on, the hotel is fully booked? >.<


As in, the rooms we've booked so far, as a group, if I'm right.
Edit: ninja'd negatively^


----------



## Dene (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh dear, that's a worry. Are there any other hotels in the area?


----------



## pjk (Jul 18, 2010)

Dene said:


> Oh dear, that's a worry. Are there any other hotels in the area?


There is one open bed in one of the rooms at the competition hotel, and they are looking for another person to fill it (and there is also floor space for anyone else interested). PM me or JTW2007 if you're interested.


----------



## Dene (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for the offer Pat, but I will be staying with another guy and we will probably go by ourselves. Not because I wouldn't want to stay with others, but because he doesn't >.<


----------



## blade740 (Jul 18, 2010)

HOSTEL!


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 18, 2010)

Kian said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on, the hotel is fully booked? >.<
> ...



O_O

effffff, I haven't booked a room yet


----------



## Faz (Jul 18, 2010)

Dene said:


> Thanks for the offer Pat, but I will be staying with another guy and we will probably go by ourselves. Not because I wouldn't want to stay with others, but because he doesn't >.<



Dene got sponsored olol


----------



## Dene (Jul 18, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the offer Pat, but I will be staying with another guy and we will probably go by ourselves. Not because I wouldn't want to stay with others, but because he doesn't >.<
> ...



urfacegotsponsored


----------



## plechoss (Jul 18, 2010)

Will someone lend me a 5x5? Cause I lost mine


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 18, 2010)

plechoss said:


> Will someone lend me a 5x5? Cause I lost mine



if u want, i could sell u my ghosthand 5x5 for 14$


----------



## plechoss (Jul 18, 2010)

no thanks, I need it just for one average of 5


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 18, 2010)

plechoss said:


> no thanks, I need it just for one average of 5



k, but since im not doing 5x5, feel free to use mine


----------



## Kian (Jul 18, 2010)

Judging from the hotel website, there are rooms available. I guess we just sold out our allotted block of rooms. Obviously I don't want to be a bother, but if the person who spoke to the hotel the first time (I assume Tyson) would see if they would open up more rooms for us at that rate, I would appreciate it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 18, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...


NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 18, 2010)

> Judging from the hotel website, there are rooms available. I guess we just sold out our allotted block of rooms. Obviously I don't want to be a bother, but if the person who spoke to the hotel the first time (I assume Tyson) would see if they would open up more rooms for us at that rate, I would appreciate it.



a small kitten would appreciate it too =P


----------



## Tyson (Jul 18, 2010)

Kian said:


> Judging from the hotel website, there are rooms available. I guess we just sold out our allotted block of rooms. Obviously I don't want to be a bother, but if the person who spoke to the hotel the first time (I assume Tyson) would see if they would open up more rooms for us at that rate, I would appreciate it.



Ugh, why didn't anyone e-mail me about this? I only check the forums every once in awhile. I'll get this taken care of.

Kian, how are you trying to reserve the room? Via internet or phone?

By the way, some trivia for you. As a group, we're currently giving this hotel $20,433 worth of revenue. I really wish I had known so many people would do the room block. I probably would have been able to negotiate something with them had I known. The initial room block was for 20 rooms only.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 20, 2010)

Woah, how many rooms are booked?
We should make a list of who all's there, and have after-parties at the hotel.  (Diddy Kong Racing and Super Smash Bros, anyone?  )

To start of said list:


Spoiler



Justin
Stachu
Jules (waffle)
David W
Rowan
Jude
Ryan Reese
Patrick
Forte
Brenden
Felix Lee
Nathan Grammel
Sarah Strong
Kate Sosik
Emily Wang
(Rowe?)
(The Barrys
Dan Cohen?)

is pretty much all I have at this point.


Also, if anyone needs (white) 7x7 spare parts, come to me. I've lost a part (don't ask...) and I pretty much have no use for the others. I would ask just for that piece, but, well, I never really did 7x7, so that'd kinda be a waste. So, yeah - 7x7 parts


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 20, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Woah, how many rooms are booked?
> We should make a list of who all's there, and have after-parties at the hotel.  (Diddy Kong Racing and Super Smash Bros, anyone?  )
> 
> To start of said list:
> ...



I'm staying at a friend's place during the competition...but the temmptation of SSBM is too great!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 20, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Super Smash Bros, anyone?
> ...


*ahem* who said anything about Melee?
Real men play Nintendo 64.


----------



## flee135 (Jul 20, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



Wow I haven't played Smash on N64 in such a long time. Sounds exciting!


----------



## Forte (Jul 20, 2010)

flee135 said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...


I miss Board the Platforms


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 20, 2010)

Puzzles i will be trading/selling: Ghosthand 5x5 (brand new)
lanlan 2x2
2 qj pyraminx
type A V brand new
YJ 4x4
2 mini type A, brand new
PM me if you are interested

BTW: There is a puzzle shop near 
Cambridge near Newton Mass.
here is a link
http://www.eurekapuzzles.com/catalog/index.php

its worth checking out


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 20, 2010)

Forte said:


> flee135 said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...


Be excited.
Be very excited.

We should have a SSB tourney with whoever's in the hotel!


----------



## Vincents (Jul 20, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > flee135 said:
> ...



Is this bring your own controller?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 20, 2010)

Haha I mite stop by if people dont mind...and puzzles I will be selling...hm...

Guhongs, F-II's, Mini C's, Maybe Maru 4x4's, Magic Clocks if I have any left over, SS 2x2's, Some Maru Lube possibly. That should be about it . Maybe some more random stuff.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 20, 2010)

Melee plz


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 20, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Melee plz



Sheik <3


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 20, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> To start of said list:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Add me! Add me!


----------



## Forte (Jul 20, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Melee plz
> ...



game and watch ):


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 20, 2010)

Ness is the best


----------



## Weston (Jul 20, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



AHEM
starcraft LAN party anyone?


----------



## Forte (Jul 20, 2010)

Weston said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...



ur not korean D:<


----------



## Tyson (Jul 20, 2010)

People should try calling instead of using the website. If there are any problems, take down the name of the person who's doing the reservation and let me know.

Or online seems to work. Just send the organizers an e-mail if anyone has trouble booking a room.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 20, 2010)

Vincents said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > We should have a SSB tourney with whoever's in the hotel!
> ...


This is "Stachu has an N64 and is bringing 4 controllers", but if you want a special one, bring it. That, or if you plan to be there all four nights, bringing a controller rather than me having to have tons of luggage would be greatly appreciated (tell me if this is so). This would be so it would be in our (a group) room for whatever nights you're there, just so I don't have to find a magic spell to make my luggage smaller (so the bus people let me take it all)


JTW2007 said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > To start of said list:
> ...



K
I'll keep a running text file elsewhere.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm going to go play super smash bros, because i just read the last 3 pages in this thread, and then i'll go play diddy kong racing


----------



## Dene (Jul 20, 2010)

Bring a PS2 and some Tekken 5 and I'm there.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 21, 2010)

Dene said:


> Bring a PS2 and some Tekken 5 and I'm there.


Talk to people that live in Boston.
I have enough luggage as is (bringing guitar, clothes, cubes, n64+games+controllers, etc)


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 21, 2010)

flee135 said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...



I CALL YELLOW YOSHI


----------



## Tyson (Jul 21, 2010)

http://spreadsheets.google.com/embeddedform?formkey=dGtwbzRIVWFYWk1wUmZrYlFQZ3JncUE6MQ

Contest for free registration to US Nationals 2010. If you come up with a mystery puzzle that we haven't thought of yet, and we use it during the competition, you will get free entry to US Nationals 2010. If you already paid, you can use your free-entry coupon on someone else.


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 21, 2010)

For everybody's information:

I called 1-402-592-6464 and successfully booked a room. I had previously called 1-888-421-1442 but they claimed that no rooms were available. So for people who are still booking rooms, try calling the 402 number first. 

Oh btw a small kitten likes n64 too. I got Mario Kart. lul.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 21, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> For everybody's information:
> 
> I called 1-402-592-6464 and successfully booked a room. I had previously called 1-888-421-1442 but they claimed that no rooms were available. So for people who are still booking rooms, try calling the 402 number first.
> 
> Oh btw a small kitten likes n64 too. I got Mario Kart. lul.



Hi Phil,

Thank you for this information. I'll have it updated on our website.

-Tyson


----------



## ianini (Jul 21, 2010)

N64?!?! I am so bringing my controller. And some good ol' games. And I'm staying in the hotel as well.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 21, 2010)

ianini said:


> N64?!?! I am so bringing my controller. And some good ol' games. And I'm staying in the hotel as well.


Are you staying all 4 nights? If so, that'd be awesome, so I can take 1 less controller.


----------



## ianini (Jul 21, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > N64?!?! I am so bringing my controller. And some good ol' games. And I'm staying in the hotel as well.
> ...



I think so. I'm getting there on thursday and leaving monday.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 21, 2010)

ianini said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > ianini said:
> ...


Fantastic. Thank you a lot.
If you ever find you can't, PM me to let me know.


----------



## ianini (Jul 21, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



Alright, sounds good. So what games are we going to play?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 21, 2010)

ianini said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > ianini said:
> ...


SSB, Diddy Kong, SM64 (maybe we could take turns and try to get all 120 stars in one night?), Yoshi Story, Mario Party, and whatever else I have that's multi-player. 
Perhaps we should take this conversation elsewhere, rather than jacking this thread. :/


----------



## Chance (Jul 21, 2010)

I wish I could go to a competition, it seems like a lot of fun. But, my parents don't want to go far to take me to a competition. I barely even have a chance of going to the meets two hours away from me.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 21, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> SM64 (maybe we could take turns and try to get all 120 stars in one night?)


Dude...
Count me in.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 21, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > SM64 (maybe we could take turns and try to get all 120 stars in one night?)
> ...


How good are you?
I can get to final Bowser in 20min.

I only have trouble with ~5 stars.


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 21, 2010)

POKEMON STADIUM has the best mini games xD


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 21, 2010)

Its not a party without Mario Party.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 21, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Melee plz
> ...



Way to choose a top-tier character.


----------



## Meep (Jul 21, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



I'm a Kirby main :3


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 21, 2010)

Meep said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...



Ness in SSB, SSBM, but Lucas in SSBB. I love the style.
Oh, and Ganondorf or Roy if I can't be bothered playing hard (I know none of these characters are top tier, but Ness/Lucas I'm best with, and I just easily dominate with Ganondorf and Roy so it gets boring :/)

Damn, tournament SSBM would be sick (never much of a brawl fan, brawl sucks imo, and I was one of those people who went to the SSBB website every day for updates, and preordered :/)

Have fun


----------



## flee135 (Jul 21, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



Hehe I used to play as Marth, but playing too much Brawl screwed me over so much for Melee. I hate brawl so much, but that's the only one my friends play now...


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 21, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



<3 SM64

I don't think I've ever gotten to final bowser in less than like 2 hours. I should practice.

EDIT: (that's with no BLJ)


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 21, 2010)

flee135 said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...



Ha I use sheik and marth as my mains . Game and Watch when i'm screwing around and just want to have fun .


----------



## Owen (Jul 21, 2010)

Roy. Like Marth but better.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 24, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> flee135 said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...



*sigh*


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 24, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > flee135 said:
> ...



No worries. I haven't played melee in months. I fail so much now I had trouble beating adventure the first time..


----------



## RyanO (Jul 26, 2010)

If anyone wants to split a hotel room to save money feel free to PM me and we'll work something out.


----------



## Pixel 6 (Jul 26, 2010)

Still deciding if I want to fly, take a train, or drive. But I'm down for splitting on a hotel room.

Could do the drive from CO... but it's nearly 2000 miles... but, I can choose my free time, so would be nice to see the east coast when I'm done there. =]

About 31 hours according to Google.

So, anyone else planning on leaving from Colorado or somewhere along that route if I plan to drive? 

Ryan, I'll pm you here in a minute about the room.

- Pixel -


----------



## pjk (Jul 26, 2010)

Again, for anyone still looking for a room at the hotel:
There is one open bed in one of the rooms at the competition hotel, and they are looking for another person to fill it (and there is also floor space for anyone else interested). PM me or JTW2007 if you're interested


----------



## Tyson (Jul 29, 2010)

I've just been told we're going to have a super special awesome thing happen at nationals. But I'm not allowed to reveal what it is. I actually don't even know everything myself. But it's super awesome and may or may not involve a guy from a guy from Darmstadt. Perhaps he went to Darmstadt University... perhaps he's relatively tall. And might have a name that begins with the letter 'S'.

But I don't know that everything I've written there is true.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 29, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Haha I mite stop by if people dont mind...and puzzles I will be selling...hm...
> 
> Guhongs, F-II's, Mini C's, Maybe Maru 4x4's, Magic Clocks if I have any left over, SS 2x2's, Some Maru Lube possibly. That should be about it . Maybe some more random stuff.



I'll take a clock please.



Tyson said:


> I've just been told we're going to have a super special awesome thing happen at nationals. But I'm not allowed to reveal what it is. I actually don't even know everything myself. But it's super awesome and may or may not involve a guy from a guy from Darmstadt. Perhaps he went to Darmstadt University... perhaps he's relatively tall. And might have a name that begins with the letter 'S'.
> 
> But I don't know that everything I've written there is true.



Uh ohhh O_O


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 29, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Haha I mite stop by if people dont mind...and puzzles I will be selling...hm...
> ...



Of course.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeah hold a clock for me too please.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 29, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Yeah hold a clock for me too please.



Done.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 29, 2010)

Tyson said:


> I've just been told we're going to have a super special awesome thing happen at nationals. But I'm not allowed to reveal what it is. I actually don't even know everything myself. But it's super awesome and may or may not involve a guy from a guy from Darmstadt. Perhaps he went to Darmstadt University... perhaps he's relatively tall. And might have a name that begins with the letter 'S'.
> 
> But I don't know that everything I've written there is true.


Will Smith.

The first two are false.

LET'S SPREAD RUMORS, EVERYONE!!!

This really shouldn't be hard to /actually/ figure out for anyone who's been here for over a week and can use Google.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 29, 2010)

POCHMAN


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 29, 2010)

Pochmann* and yes, he went to Darmstadt.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 29, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Pochmann* and yes, he went to Darmstadt.


No, I think it's Bob Stobbs.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 29, 2010)

Its obviously Steve kahre not bob stobbs


----------



## Carson (Jul 29, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah hold a clock for me too please.
> ...



If you could hold one for me as well, I would be so grateful that I would even consider paying you for it.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 29, 2010)

Carson said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



Haha I might even consider accepting the money.

By the way, for everyone, reservations can be seen in my "SpeedcubeUSA" Thread.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 30, 2010)

So I see Chris Hardwick is actually signed up now - is Chris really going to be there? That would be seriously cool!


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 30, 2010)

omg want to meet chris please please please


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 30, 2010)

Tyson said:


> super special awesome


 YGOTAS reference


----------



## Tyson (Jul 30, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > super special awesome
> ...



It really is super special awesome. It's going to happen... and you're all going to be like 'whoaaaa....' and then we'll have to have someone come over and pick your jaws up from the floor.

Darmstadt... it has something to do with Darmstadt.

Hey may have something to do with the epic sax guy too.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 30, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...


Where is this? i'd like to get some stuff


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 30, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Carson said:
> ...



Uh its Here


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 30, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> RyanReese09 said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...



Haha thanks for the link .


----------



## Escher (Jul 30, 2010)

Btw, as a foreign competitor, afaik I can't win any competition prizes (items or money), but I can win a prize for something like fastest solve? Is that right?


----------



## joey (Jul 30, 2010)

Who else apart from puzzlemaster will be selling puzzles there?


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jul 30, 2010)

joey said:


> Who else apart from puzzlemaster will be selling puzzles there?



I will have about 8 F-II's 2 Type F-I's for sale.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 30, 2010)

Also the organizers will be selling Maru cubes.


----------



## Weston (Jul 30, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Who else apart from puzzlemaster will be selling puzzles there?
> ...



I might buy one of each.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 30, 2010)

Weston said:


> PhillipEspinoza said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



Could I call dibs on the other F-I? If it's nice I'll probably buy it. :3


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 30, 2010)

Escher said:


> Btw, as a foreign competitor, afaik I can't win any competition prizes (items or money), but I can win a prize for something like fastest solve? Is that right?



more like you can't win the title of "national champion" and plaques related to that. There aren't other prizes really, unless Tyson surprises us.


----------



## Escher (Jul 30, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> more like you can't win the title of "national champion" and plaques related to that. There aren't other prizes really, unless Tyson surprises us.



Ah ok, cool, thanks. For some reason I'd been put under the impression/put myself under the impression there were monetary prizes.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 30, 2010)

Escher said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > more like you can't win the title of "national champion" and plaques related to that. There aren't other prizes really, unless Tyson surprises us.
> ...



ya... this isn't europe.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 30, 2010)

Someone might treat you to some mcdonalds if you do well. That's like the American dream.


----------



## joey (Aug 1, 2010)

Just to warn everyone, I will probably take a lot of photos with people.

Last time I didn't take enough photos, and was annoyed.

So if I just grab you randomly for a photo, I'm sorry. Just smile.

Unless your sam boyles, then I'll take about 10 photos and make silly faces.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 2, 2010)

Tyson said:


> Hey may have something to do with the epic sax guy too.



http://www.youtube.com/TimothySun

Epic sax guy???


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 2, 2010)

joey said:


> Just to warn everyone, I will probably take a lot of photos with people.
> 
> Last time I didn't take enough photos, and was annoyed.
> 
> ...


speaking of this,
I'd like a giant Team # group pic and a Skype group pic.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Aug 2, 2010)

I still need to find a team for mystery events if anyone is still open.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 2, 2010)

TEGTaylor said:


> I still need to find a team for mystery events if anyone is still open.



Mystery event registration is closed.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Aug 2, 2010)

Bryan said:


> TEGTaylor said:
> 
> 
> > I still need to find a team for mystery events if anyone is still open.
> ...



oh i see. fail


----------



## Tyson (Aug 2, 2010)

TEGTaylor said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > TEGTaylor said:
> ...



How's your Italian? You can try contacting the Italian cubers. They're in need of a third.

I would allow you to register on the basis that I think your sub-par Italian skills may result in some utter hilarity on stage.


----------



## Kian (Aug 2, 2010)

Tyson said:


> TEGTaylor said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...



You can brush up on you Italian here...


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 2, 2010)

Tyson said:


> I've just been told we're going to have a super special awesome thing happen at nationals. But I'm not allowed to reveal what it is. I actually don't even know everything myself. But it's super awesome and may or may not involve a guy from a guy from Darmstadt. Perhaps he went to Darmstadt University... perhaps he's relatively tall. And might have a name that begins with the letter 'S'.
> 
> But I don't know that everything I've written there is true.



Clearly it's Sigurd Hofmann.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 2, 2010)

lol, Anyone want to join Weston and I?



Spoiler



Weston
oh apparently im also competing in clock
i dont even have one
but i learned how to solve it today lol
12:06amMe
lol
I'm apparently competing in FMC
but I've never done a FMC solve before lol.
Oh, actually, I have an idea
I think I know what I could do lol
I'll try to beat the "UWR" for fastest FMC solve.
12:06amWeston
what is it?
12:06amMe
I have no idea. I just made it up. 
12:06amWeston
lol
12:06amMe
I'll just write out a quick speedsolve and hand it in.
12:06amWeston
ill do that too
hahaha
well race then
12:06amMe
lol okay
we'll bring stackmats
12:07amWeston
LOL okay
try to get more peopel to do it too
hahaha
12:07amMe
lol okay xD
we totally should lolol
"new event" 
12:08amWeston
post that on the nats thread
llol
12:08amMe
lol okay


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 2, 2010)

And they have to be less than 50 moves.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 2, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> And they have to be less than 50 moves.



Greatest rule ever... trying to grade some 100+ move solution was just a waste of time.


----------



## clement (Aug 2, 2010)

I very sorry to ask that late, but I wonder if anyone has a place to sleep somewhere for the night of the 4th, as I'm on my own for that day (after, I will sleep with the Italian guys).

Clément


----------



## joey (Aug 2, 2010)

Anthony said:


> lol, Anyone want to join Weston and I?



meeeeeeee.

Btw, I did 40 moves in about 6mins.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 2, 2010)

Anthony said:


> lol, Anyone want to join Weston and I?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol i might do that considering it's my first FMC as well .


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 2, 2010)

joey said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > lol, Anyone want to join Weston and I?
> ...



It's not about the movecount  Although lower moves might be easier and faster to write down, find the ultimate combination


----------



## joey (Aug 2, 2010)

I was going for sub50


----------



## Tyson (Aug 2, 2010)

clement said:


> I very sorry to ask that late, but I wonder if anyone has a place to sleep somewhere for the night of the 4th, as I'm on my own for that day (after, I will sleep with the Italian guys).
> 
> Clément



You might want to tell the Italian guys that they have nice shoes first.


----------



## Pixel 6 (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm also looking for a spot from the evening of Wednesday the 4th, thru the evening on Sunday the 8th, flight departs in the a.m. on Monday the 9th.

Anyone have a spot for 1 more guy? Can split room costs.

I have another person who can put me up, but their room is getting packed, and it's kind of a burden on them.

So yea! lemme know!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 3, 2010)

joey said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > lol, Anyone want to join Weston and I?
> ...



I've done 34 in that time. >_>

I would join you guys if I didn't care for FMC... but since I do... sorry.


----------



## ender9994 (Aug 3, 2010)

Well, I essentially decided that I am going to nationals approximately 10 minutes ago. It should be rather comedic trying to get everything organized 

Its times like this that make me think i need to get a vehicle with more than 7 mpg


----------



## joey (Aug 3, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



18 F2L 22 LL


----------



## Kian (Aug 4, 2010)

ender9994 said:


> Its times like this that make me think i need to get a vehicle with more than 7 mpg



what the heck are you driving? a tank?


----------



## Anthony (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't know if anyone else came this early, but I'm here at the Hyatt.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 4, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I don't know if anyone else came this early, but I'm here at the Hyatt.



OMG I"LL BE THAR RIGHT AWAY


----------



## TEGTaylor (Aug 4, 2010)

Tyson said:


> TEGTaylor said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...



all I know is Latin. but I'll go with them.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 4, 2010)

I leave tomorrow at 11 PM to arrive Thursday morning. Can;t wait.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 4, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I don't know if anyone else came this early, but I'm here at the Hyatt.



I'm bored. What room are you in?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 4, 2010)

I leave from Michigan on Wednesday.
Get up at 3:15 AM.
Catch the flight at 6.
Arrive at 9.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 4, 2010)

ender9994 said:


> Well, I essentially decided that I am going to nationals approximately 10 minutes ago. It should be rather comedic trying to get everything organized
> 
> Its times like this that make me think i need to get a vehicle with more than 7 mpg


If you meet Jules Manalang and I on Thursday morning at 6 AM, and buy 2 tickets, you can get from Philly to Boston with $25. PM me if needed. (although facebook works better)


----------



## Dene (Aug 4, 2010)

Dene had to pull out  . Other guy couldn't get a visa :'(


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 4, 2010)

Dene said:


> Dene had to pull out  . Other guy couldn't get a visa :'(



NO!!!!!
;(
I wanna see Deney!


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 4, 2010)

ender9994 said:


> Well, I essentially decided that I am going to nationals approximately 10 minutes ago. It should be rather comedic trying to get everything organized
> 
> Its times like this that make me think i need to get a vehicle with more than 7 mpg



Ohey, you live like 10 minutes away from me(Mount Olive here). I'm taking a train from Dover to New York then taking Boltbus(with stachu) to Boston. Just sayin'.


----------



## Faz (Aug 4, 2010)

Dene said:


> Dene had to pull out  . Other guy couldn't get a visa :'(



But I was so happy for you Dene


----------



## keemy (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey, for anyone going to tos the week after I am looking for a ride, I can split costs for gas and whatnot, sorry this is last minute but only recently found a place to stay, PM me.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 4, 2010)

Dene said:


> Dene had to pull out  . Other guy couldn't get a visa :'(



fffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu what am I gonna do without gudluck charm?


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Aug 4, 2010)

Dene said:


> Dene had to pull out  . Other guy couldn't get a visa :'(



[18:30] <Tim_Major> EMZ: come with Dene to ausnats kk 
[18:30] <EMZ> you paying? 
[18:30] <Tim_Major> no, he is 
[18:30] <Tim_Major> kk 
[18:30] <Tim_Major> with money he woulda spent in the US


----------



## joey (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm just sat in Manchester airport waiting for my plane to Ireland, then a flight to Boston.


----------



## Dene (Aug 4, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Dene had to pull out  . Other guy couldn't get a visa :'(
> ...



Oh actually I was gonna good luck charm Rowe but still


----------



## Dave Campbell (Aug 4, 2010)

Dene said:


> Dene had to pull out  . Other guy couldn't get a visa :'(



Not cool, Dene. Why is your trip dependent on some other guy anyway? Go to Euro 2010 instead, then.



DavidWoner said:


> what am I gonna do without gudluck charm?



Probably DNF.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 4, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if anyone else came this early, but I'm here at the Hyatt.
> ...



You're bored? Aren't you lucky. Just check your e-mail this morning and enjoy your "boredom."

http://www.cambrew.com/

Unofficial place for Friday.


----------



## stap (Aug 4, 2010)

That's to far from my house 
fiuh =(


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 4, 2010)

Tyson said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



yeah, i'm not bored anymore...


----------



## Tyson (Aug 4, 2010)

We're having so much fun right now. Some people need to be beaten with a stick.

Official griping session is scheduled for Thursday evening. BYOB. And some for me.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 4, 2010)

Will be my first comp. Should I come Thursday evening or Friday morning?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 4, 2010)

watever you want


----------



## Dene (Aug 4, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Dene had to pull out  . Other guy couldn't get a visa :'(
> ...



So sorry Dave  . But basically I wouldn't have come at all if he wasn't planning a trip to the US. He was paying for it.

I will think about Euro 2010, but the timing of the competition is not very good and is the reason I couldn't make it to WCs last year. I would rather a big comp over the summer (winter).


----------



## lilkdub503 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sorry to hijack the thread again, but are there going to be live results? That would be so cash.


----------



## Bob (Aug 4, 2010)

Dene if you don't come I will hate you again >:O


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 4, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread again, but are there going to be live results? That would be so cash.


I don't know about live results but cubecastpodcast will be doing a live stream for an hour a day during all three days.


----------



## Dene (Aug 5, 2010)

Bob said:


> Dene if you don't come I will hate you again >:O



kewl so you'll front up the $7000+ to get me there on time?


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Aug 5, 2010)

A little last minute but does anyone have an extra bed to crash on starting tomorrow night?


----------



## mrcubeiskool (Aug 5, 2010)

Anyone want to get together toniite?
I'm at the Hyatt rm 1201.
Right now on the patio outside the front lobby.
Also, does anyone have a pyraminx I could borrow for the competition?
Thanks,
Quentin


----------



## Kian (Aug 5, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread again, but are there going to be live results? That would be so cash.



I would also like to know this. Any live results? If so, where? Merci.


----------



## Micael (Aug 5, 2010)

I'll come only for the multiBLD attempt #1 and then I'll leave. Way better than nothing!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 5, 2010)

What should I expect if I arrive at the venue around 4-5 tomorrow? I kinda need to know soon for planning and such.


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 5, 2010)

Kian said:


> lilkdub503 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hijack the thread again, but are there going to be live results? That would be so cash.
> ...



There will be. There should be a section for this [much] later tonight... check the website tomorrow.


----------



## ender9994 (Aug 5, 2010)

Kian said:


> ender9994 said:
> 
> 
> > Its times like this that make me think i need to get a vehicle with more than 7 mpg
> ...



Nope, a jeep cherokee....a big jeep cherokee



Stachuk1992 said:


> ender9994 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I essentially decided that I am going to nationals approximately 10 minutes ago. It should be rather comedic trying to get everything organized
> ...



Thanks for the offer, but im ending up borrowing my sisters car



PatrickJameson said:


> ender9994 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I essentially decided that I am going to nationals approximately 10 minutes ago. It should be rather comedic trying to get everything organized
> ...



Cool, unfortunately I now live in central PA..A bit farther away 

On a Side note, Does anyone have a 4x4 I could borrow for the comp, mine just exploded


----------



## Bob (Aug 5, 2010)

ender9994 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > ender9994 said:
> ...



Damn, even my Wrangler gets 17 mpg. You haulin' bricks in that thing?


----------



## joey (Aug 5, 2010)

Did you know Michael Young has a foot fetish.


----------



## Shortey (Aug 5, 2010)

joey said:


> Did you know Michael Young has a foot fetish.



Nope.


----------



## SpiderSwede (Aug 5, 2010)

Will be live results from US Nationals?


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 5, 2010)

SpiderSwede said:


> Will be live results from US Nationals?


Yes, still haven't gotten around to it yet. Check the website later.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Aug 5, 2010)

is there anyone who wants to have a meetup thing tonight?


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 5, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> SpiderSwede said:
> 
> 
> > Will be live results from US Nationals?
> ...


Okey doke:
http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2010/

Also, please be aware what group you are in. Groups are listed here:
http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2010/groups.pdf


----------



## Kian (Aug 5, 2010)

so what's going on tonight? the barrys have landed.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow Chester 14.47 OH single

edit: lucas 14.27 too..same scramble


----------



## oprah62 (Aug 6, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Wow Chester 14.47 OH single
> 
> edit: lucas 14.27 too..same scramble



I can't wait to see Weston or Rowe for that one.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 6, 2010)

They won't get the same scramble


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 6, 2010)

I got into the hotel a few hours ago.


----------



## plechoss (Aug 6, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> They won't get the same scramble


Too bad 
Anyway, can I register tomorrow at 11 ? Cause schedule says that registration is only from 8:30 to 9:00.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 6, 2010)

I decided that I wanna drop BLD, I feel that I will only get DNFs and my attempts will be a waste of time. Is it possible to do this now?


----------



## Weston (Aug 6, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> They won't get the same scramble



WAT

I thought we did. Oh well.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 6, 2010)

Isn't it common practice for different groups to be given different scrambles so they can't discuss the scrambles?


----------



## shelley (Aug 6, 2010)

plechoss said:


> Anyway, can I register tomorrow at 11 ? Cause schedule says that registration is only from 8:30 to 9:00.



Registration will be open all day. Just show up a minimum of 30 minutes before your first event is scheduled to begin.



nlCuber22 said:


> I decided that I wanna drop BLD, I feel that I will only get DNFs and my attempts will be a waste of time. Is it possible to do this now?



Yes. Let us know at registration.



amostay2004 said:


> Isn't it common practice for different groups to be given different scrambles so they can't discuss the scrambles?



Yes. Like now.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Just hung out with Anthony, Bobby, and Patrick


----------



## qqwref (Aug 6, 2010)

BLD: 1:45.78 single! Woo.

2x2: 1.81 single! My solution was about 5 moves.

Both on video, thanks to my dad


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 6, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> Just hung out with Anthony, Bobby, and Patrick



Best cubing experience in the world I'm sure.


----------



## Weston (Aug 6, 2010)

My flight keeps getting delayed 
I'm stuck at the long beach airport right now.
Would it still be okay if I arrived late?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 6, 2010)

Bob got a sub-20 solve!!!!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 6, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Bob got a sub-20 solve!!!!



Screenshots or it didn't happen.


----------



## blah (Aug 6, 2010)

Weston said:


> My flight keeps getting delayed


LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 6, 2010)

My flight keeps- OH WAIT I'M NOT GOING.


----------



## shelley (Aug 6, 2010)

Anything exciting happen yet? I've been stuck outside at the registration desk all day


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 6, 2010)

Dan got sub-30 on 4x4 and sub-1 on 5x5, Kirjava says, courtesy of Joey.


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 6, 2010)

On the live results for speed 4x4 it says...

3 Andrew Kang USA 0:46.77 0:48.59 1:06.50 *0:06.50 *0:54.71

Gosh people are getting fast these days. 

Edit: heres a picture


----------



## blade740 (Aug 6, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> On the live results for speed 4x4 it says...
> 
> 3 Andrew Kang USA 0:46.77 0:48.59 1:06.50 *0:06.50 *0:54.71
> 
> ...



No, that's real. He did the first 2 centers and got a last 4 centers/edges/3x3 skip.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 6, 2010)

Slow first two centres, frankly.

Anyway, live results are down. How did Rowan do?


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 6, 2010)

I better not have been lied to.  D:

New Clock single WR.

idk if I'm even supposed to get the word out. :/

woner6.25wat

EDIT: David Woner 6.25 Clock Single WR. There.


----------



## blade740 (Aug 6, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Slow first two centres, frankly.




Took him a few seconds to recognize the skip.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 6, 2010)

blade740 said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Slow first two centres, frankly.
> ...



I'm really doubting that happened...


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 6, 2010)

Wait, you're not _certain_ it didn't happen, though?


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 6, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Slow first two centres, frankly.
> 
> Anyway, live results are down. How did Rowan do?



9.77 single, 12.39 average D:

I think the 9.77 was probably easy or something because other cubers got good times with this solve.

Even Rowe got the exact same time! 

In OH, he got a 26.71 average, (He qualified to the next round)


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 6, 2010)

So far so good, Anthony's got 2nd place in Round 1. 

EDIT: Nononononononononononononono I blame the Polish for this madness. D=<


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 6, 2010)

It was very cold in the morning (especially during OH round 1). A lot of people I talked to were complaining about the temperature. I don't know if anything can be done about this, but if something could be done that would be appreciated. 

If you think I'm just whining and the problem is too personal just ignore my post.

Thank you.


----------



## Shortey (Aug 6, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > MTGjumper said:
> ...


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 6, 2010)

Has Dan done 5x5 yet?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 6, 2010)

Nope

Just go to the nationals website for live results.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 7, 2010)

that was an awesome day, Thrawst declared me and bobby human pens


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 7, 2010)

LOL I'm 64th for the 3x3 first round


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 7, 2010)

Now's the part where everyone goes and hangs out somewhere, and everyone else hopes people broadcast from wherever they are given they have wifi.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 7, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> LOL I'm 64th for the 3x3 first round



They have not entered in my times yet


----------



## incessantcheese (Aug 7, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> Has Dan done 5x5 yet?



i saw him get 1:09.xx with a center corner pop :fp
i'm sure he cried a little inside.


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 7, 2010)

i failed, but i finally got a multiple sub10 average: 12.75, 12.63, (13.06+), 9.71, 9.77. So the only two times Ambie Valdes has EVER judged me, I got two sub10s. The first was my 9.13 NAR in 2008, and today the 9.71. She should judge me more often. I love you Ambie!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 7, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > LOL I'm 64th for the 3x3 first round
> ...


FFFFFFUUUUUUUUU

yeah I'm not gonna make the second round  there's still a bunch of people's times who haven't been entered


----------



## Hays (Aug 7, 2010)

I got an 8.78 3x3 single. PLL skip. 

And we thought David was 62nd for 3x3, but right now he's in the 70s.


----------



## blah (Aug 7, 2010)

5BLD failfailfail.
Clock failfail.
Multi fail.


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 7, 2010)

i wonder how much I'll fail tomorrow. And Kevin, you're freakin fast dude damn.


----------



## Micael (Aug 7, 2010)

blah said:


> Multi fail.



No, you did not. I did though, still feeling the pain...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 7, 2010)

This was ridiculous, although only a CLS skip:

Lucas Garron, 14.27 OH Round 1, Solve 2
Scramble: U R B D F L U2 R' B2 R' D' L U R2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2
Solution:
yxL'R'U'yRU2'R2 //Cross
zU2L'UL2U'L' //Slot 1
yU'L'UL //Slot 2
RU2'R'//Slot 3
y'U2L'U'L //ELS
y2x'RU'RD2R'URD2R2 //PLL

31 moves if you cancel. Also, U'RU'R' for slot 3 also gives a nice ending.

Not sure what Chester did for his 14. Anyhow, hoping to do better tomorrow, at everything.
(5x5x5 BLD was painful, but despite 3 DNF's, its the endurance that mattered.)


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 7, 2010)

Ridiculous is the word. O_O


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 7, 2010)

Also, Clément is awesome (24 FMC). I want to type up the FMC solutions and post them on a website after the competition; since we have so many, they should be interesting to compare.
Somebody poke me about that if I don't seem to get to it.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Aug 7, 2010)

Lucas, go to sleep.

tehehehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 7, 2010)

2.95 2x2 average 1st round. I'm not sure how Justin did yet.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 7, 2010)

Clément Gallet, 24 moves, FMC Round 1:

Scramble: B2 D' U B2 R2 D2 R F2 D' L2 D2 F L' U R2 B2 L' D2 U'

R' B U2 B L2 U2 R2 F D2 L D L' D2 L2 F2 R' D' R D R' D2 R D' U'

Also, David Woner, 27:
B R D R' D2 B' D F' U2 F D F' U2 F B' D B2 D' B' L2 D L' D R' U' R2 U'


----------



## joey (Aug 7, 2010)

Alex Yu NubNR 44.5x


----------



## aronpm (Aug 7, 2010)

joey said:


> Alex Yu NubNR 44.5x


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow yoruichi <3


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Aug 7, 2010)

aronpm said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Alex Yu NubNR 44.5x



43.xx next one and then 33.xx DNF.


----------



## Shortey (Aug 7, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



Was the 33 close or way off?


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Aug 7, 2010)

Andrew Nelson 10.90 Sq-1 WR.

EDIT: Single


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 7, 2010)

By .03 again. Was fun whilst it lasted.


----------



## Ron (Aug 7, 2010)

How many timers are used at US Nationals?


----------



## blade740 (Aug 7, 2010)

16 on the main stage, 10 in the side event room, and I'm not sure how many in the room we used for multi/big bld.


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 7, 2010)

john tamanas 10.80 average in second round. Second in USA


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow. 

EDIT: 10.83


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 7, 2010)

Any good things happen in 6x6?


----------



## Shortey (Aug 7, 2010)

Congratulations to John Tomatoes. =D

EDIT:
Joey Gouly 13.37 avg!!
EDIT2:
Kevin Hays 39.65 4x4 single. :O


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 8, 2010)

I had to leave early  great time, got a 14 pyra avg, 5.11 2x2, 19.xx 3x3, 1:39 4x4 clock like 35 =P oh 57, i beat dan at 2x2


----------



## Faz (Aug 8, 2010)

Wtf Rowan didn't make it to the 2nd round of 2x2 :S


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 8, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Wtf Rowan didn't make it to the 2nd round of 2x2 :S



and i did, but i had to leave


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 8, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Wtf Rowan didn't make it to the 2nd round of 2x2 :S



I think he was supposed because he got an average of 5.80 unless he actually got 522.00 instead of 5.22.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 8, 2010)

what happened to 4chan D:


----------



## qqwref (Aug 8, 2010)

Me 46.62 4x4 avg and 40.55 single. 14th/14th in the world as of right now.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 8, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Me 46.62 4x4 avg and 40.55 single. 14th/14th in the world as of right now.



Wow nice.
Seems you've been having a good comp so far


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 8, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Wtf Rowan didn't make it to the 2nd round of 2x2 :S
> ...



His average is actually 5.8 (with 5.22 instead of 522.00), so yes that does put him it in 2nd round. Unfortunately for Nicholas Sia...


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 8, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> Any good things happen in 6x6?



Nothing official.

Kevin Hays Unofficial 3:23 Mo3 right before he went up to compete.


----------



## Hays (Aug 8, 2010)

2:46.86 6x6 mo3 - 2:52.19 2:48.96 2:39.43 Terrible, I want atleast sub 2:40 tomorrow.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 8, 2010)

Did you know...

Orangina


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 8, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Did you know...
> 
> Orangina


orly :3


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 8, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Did you know...
> 
> Orangina





RyanReese09 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know...
> ...



rly


----------



## blade740 (Aug 8, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Did you know...
> 
> Orangina



Maybe you should see a doctor.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 8, 2010)

blade740 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know...
> ...



...convenience store.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 8, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know...
> ...



ysotroll 



4Chan said:


>


lol'd


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 8, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> ysotroll
> lol'd



lowat


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 8, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> RyanReese09 said:
> 
> 
> > ysotroll
> ...







uve just been trolled..i think


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 8, 2010)

>Implying Stachu and I aren't in the same hotel room. xD


Hahahaha.~


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 8, 2010)

>Implying Stachu, Chris and I aren't in the same hotel room. xD


Hahahaha.~


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 8, 2010)

>Implying Stachu, Chris, Sela and Waffo aren't in the same hotel room. xD


Hahahaha.~


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 8, 2010)

>Implying Stachu, Chris, Sela and Waffo aren't in the same hotel room. xD


Hahahaha.~

wat


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 8, 2010)

I WANNA BE IN YOUR HOTEL ROOM


----------



## Anthony (Aug 8, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> I WANNA BE IN YOUR HOTEL ROOM



Yeah... they're in my room. 

(6 of us in the same bed.)


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 8, 2010)

Anthony said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > I WANNA BE IN YOUR HOTEL ROOM
> ...



There's room for me digitally, as in BROADCAST BEFORE I GO INSANE ARGH RAWR BLAH.


----------



## mark3 (Aug 8, 2010)

^^

Lol, looks like someone isn't happy.

Could we get a perma-ban please.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 8, 2010)

^^

Lol, looks like I'm a ninja.

Could we get a question mark and edit please?


----------



## Kian (Aug 8, 2010)

drunk Chester is my favorite person ever.


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 8, 2010)

Kian said:


> drunk Chester is my favorite person ever.



That would be funny.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 8, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > drunk Chester is my favorite person ever.
> ...



Oh, it is. Trust me, it is.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 8, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > drunk Chester is my favorite person ever.
> ...



*was/is


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 8, 2010)

!!!

Dan Cohen, 4x4x4, 45.31 avg of 5 NAR


----------



## Dene (Aug 8, 2010)

You guys fail at being in the same room as each other and making funny on the forums.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 8, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> !!!
> 
> Dan Cohen, 4x4x4, 45.31 avg of 5 NAR



Man, no sub-45? Pffft.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 8, 2010)

ExoCorsair said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > !!!
> ...



I still have one more round left. don't be so pessimistic


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 8, 2010)

Chester 16/17 multi bld 

And they actually have best of 2 format for multi..I dunno how people can stand that lol


----------



## qqwref (Aug 8, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> !!!
> 
> Dan Cohen, 4x4x4, 45.31 avg of 5 NAR



oh, it was? I saw the scorecard and he didn't beat me by all that much o_0


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 8, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > Robert-Y said:
> ...



kk, I want to see results.


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 8, 2010)

Rowe just tied WR with a .96 single


----------



## r_517 (Aug 8, 2010)

dbax0999 said:


> Rowe just tied WR with a .96 single



WWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTT

should i say good job or what a pity:confused:


----------



## plechoss (Aug 8, 2010)

2x2:
2.44, 3.02, 3.46, 4.19, 1.03 = 2.97


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah iirc the scramble people are getting low 1's etc on was an easy layer (2-3 moves?) into an antisune. My 2x2 exploded so I had to use a bad Maru for 2x2, but I still failed my solves anyway


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 8, 2010)

3.08, (3.66), 3.02, 2.19, (.96) = 2.78
WR single


----------



## r_517 (Aug 8, 2010)

Cong!

still feel pity on not breaking it


----------



## ianini (Aug 8, 2010)

They changed the last scramble (to the inverse scramble) because too many people knew the solution.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 8, 2010)

plechoss said:


> 2x2:
> 2.44, 3.02, 3.46, 4.19, 1.03 = 2.97


Grr. 



rowehessler said:


> 3.08, (3.66), 3.02, 2.19, (.96) = 2.78
> WR single


Then I borrowed his cube and failed. But congratulations. Now smile. 

Not sure about the orientation of the solution, but:

Scramble: U' R' F' U2 R' U R2 F
z U2 R U' R U'


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 8, 2010)

lol at 4 sub-3 avgs. XD


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 8, 2010)

Does anyone have Alexander Yu's BLD videos ?


----------



## Benyó (Aug 8, 2010)

America, scramble your 2x2s!!!


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 8, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> Does anyone have Alexander Yu's BLD videos ?



masterofthebass uploaded his 43.xx solve. Check his channel I'm too lazy to search


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 8, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have Alexander Yu's BLD videos ?
> ...



Got it thanks


----------



## blade740 (Aug 8, 2010)

17.34 15.96 (18.06) (14.09) 16.02 = 16.44

Eh. Now I really want that average wr.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 8, 2010)

sq1? Edit: Oh, results just loaded.

Can you do sub 12.99? I mean, that's still doable for a few people, but considering Bingliang averages ~11.5, it's surely only a matter of time before he beats that.


----------



## blade740 (Aug 8, 2010)

Theoretically I can but doing it in competition is a completely different story. But I want to get it before he drops it out of reach.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 8, 2010)

1 sub-11 average in each round, by different people, heh.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 8, 2010)

Order for the final round of 3x3 speedsolve:

1. Andrew Kang
2. Dan Dzoan
3. Lucas Garron
4. Anthony Brooks
5. Emily Wang
6. Phillip Espinoza
7. Weston Mizumoto
8. John Tamanas
9. Mitchell Stern
10. Andy Tsao
11. Tim Sun
12. Erik Johnson
13. Justin Adsuara
14. Patricia Li
15. Michal P.
16. Rowe Hessler


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 8, 2010)

blade740 said:


> Theoretically I can but doing it in competition is a completely different story. But I want to get it before he drops it out of reach.



What's your normal average now? I need to practice badly now


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 8, 2010)

If Anthony wins Nats is in Dallas next year.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 8, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> If Anthony wins Nats is in Dallas next year.


and if he loses its in missouri.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Aug 8, 2010)

Dan Cohen 1:04.xx 5x5 WR single


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 8, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > If Anthony wins Nats is in Dallas next year.
> ...


+1


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 8, 2010)

I won 2x2 with a 3.55 avg, michal in second with 3.55 (i had faster single) and eddie lin got 3.56 (rounded up from 3.556 lol)


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 8, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> I won 2x2 with a 3.55 avg, michal in second with 3.55 (i had faster single) and eddie lin got 3.56 (rounded up from 3.556 lol)



oshit


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 8, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...



Close enough.


----------



## Hays (Aug 8, 2010)

6x6 MO3 - 2:36.44 - 2:42.88 2:30.75 2:35.69
5x5 single - 1:11.34
(1:30.84) 1:16.53 (1:11.34) 1:28.65 1:19.19


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 8, 2010)

^Nice.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 8, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Dan Cohen 1:04.xx 5x5 WR single



Wow Dan really loves his 5x5 WRs  Was it lucky in any way?


----------



## snively (Aug 8, 2010)

*Dan Cohen's World Record Video*

Here's the video I shot, standing, well, right in front of him.

Dan Cohen's 5x5 World Record Solve


----------



## Ron (Aug 8, 2010)

> Scramble: U' R' F' U2 R' U R2 F
> z U2 R U' R U


'
Strange. I thought we had optimal scrambles. The solution is shorter than the scramble.


----------



## teller (Aug 8, 2010)

snively said:


> Here's the video I shot, standing, well, right in front of him.
> 
> Dan Cohen's 5x5 World Record Solve




Cool!

Um...I wonder what the lobster bib was about? :confused:


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 8, 2010)

teller said:


> snively said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the video I shot, standing, well, right in front of him.
> ...



Isn't it obvious? he was under the impression there was going to be a lobster eating contest


----------



## ianini (Aug 8, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> teller said:
> 
> 
> > snively said:
> ...



In case his cubes popped all over him.


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 8, 2010)

"the bib did the trick" LOL


----------



## Tord (Aug 8, 2010)

snively said:


> Dan Cohen's 5x5 World Record Solve



Incredible, congratulations Dan!

+ brilliant reaction


----------



## Carson (Aug 8, 2010)

Ron said:


> > Scramble: U' R' F' U2 R' U R2 F
> > z U2 R U' R U
> 
> 
> ...


Optimal for RUF.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 8, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> cuber952 said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



It's gonna be in Missouri, not Dallas.


----------



## ianini (Aug 8, 2010)

Phillip Espinoza 8.78 single in finals. COLL skip


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 8, 2010)

Carson said:


> Ron said:
> 
> 
> > > Scramble: U' R' F' U2 R' U R2 F
> ...




You don't know what you're talking about (R2UF'RF')


----------



## ianini (Aug 8, 2010)

3X3 Finals Top 3:

1.) Rowe Hessler: 11.94, 11.02, 9.90, 10.52, 11.25 = 10.93
2.) Phillip Espinoza: 10.90, 8.78, 11.08, 13.59, 14.83 = 11.85
3.) Andy Tsao: 10.58, 13.34, 12.55+, 11.16, 12.15 = 11.95


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 8, 2010)

Rowe *did* win.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 8, 2010)

Rowe should've --owait


----------



## SpiderSwede (Aug 8, 2010)

...and plechoss?


----------



## plechoss (Aug 8, 2010)

5th :/


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 8, 2010)

Results are in.


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 8, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > cuber952 said:
> ...


LOL Anthony got last in the final round


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 8, 2010)

Lol, Dan got 34 on one of them. I wonder what happened.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 8, 2010)

Only one sub-10 in the finals, and it's a high 9 

edit: oops, didn't notice the 8


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 9, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...





[17:46] <WEB> ANTHONY GOT LAST 
[17:46] <WEB> FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## AvidCuber (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats Rowe!


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow, nice comp. And I never realized Dan was so big. :O He looks like he could probably pick someone up and throw them across the room.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 9, 2010)

some really nice results for me:
2:39.34 6x6 single
1:19.90 5x5 single (not pb)
38.41 4x4 single 
6.76 pyraminx average
1:14.34 megaminx single


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 9, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Wow, nice comp. And I never realized Dan was so big. :O He looks like he could probably pick someone up and throw them across the room.



He wore the same shirt from WC when he broke his single and avg WR's


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 9, 2010)

*Edit: That was Anthony posting on my laptop. lol.*

12.16, 16.13, 17.28, 14.21, 19.09
15.87 average

I figured that my average was so incredibly bad that I might as well explain what happened.  
12 was meh, 16 was me concentrating more on the echo of the cube in the auditorium than the actual solve, 17 was a 12 that I slammed down with a +2 and accidently left the timer running for an extra couple seconds, 14 was just me giving up already and the 19 was OH at the end.

I got a lot of comments saying it was entertaining, at least. Oh well, TOS next week.


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 9, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, nice comp. And I never realized Dan was so big. :O He looks like he could probably pick someone up and throw them across the room.
> ...



He needs to continue wearing this shirt.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 9, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> 12.16, 16.13, 17.28, 14.21, 19.09
> 15.87 average
> 
> I figured that my average was so incredibly bad that I might as well explain what happened.
> ...



HAHAHAHA.
I read that as your results, and I was like, wut... ChrisBird gets a 12 and goes meh. And says 15.87 average is crap? 
Then saw your edit.
Too bad for Anthony.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 9, 2010)

Even though I apparently can't handle the pressure, I loved the format of the finals. It was exhilarating not knowing how well the other competitors had done and I loved having an intro and being able to choose an entrance song. The only thing that I didn't like was the fact that it was ridiculously quiet during the first several competitors' solves. 

Oh, and "she doesn't get your humor like [Rowe does] ..."


----------



## Weston (Aug 9, 2010)

so lol I suck


----------



## r_517 (Aug 9, 2010)

Cong to Dan and Rowe, and everyone that enjoyed ur comp


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 9, 2010)

Weston said:


> so lol I suck



Hey, me too!


----------



## person123 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey,

I lost a black Maru 4x4 and a black QJ tiled 4x4 at nationals, it was in the big theater. If anyone found them please tell me, thanks. My name is gabe, short for gabriel. Thanks.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 9, 2010)

Weston said:


> so lol I suck



At least you were able to BE at the comp and suck.


----------



## blah (Aug 9, 2010)

BRITISH TEAM BLD


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 9, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Dan was so big. :O


heh.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Aug 9, 2010)

ORIGINA

NEW WORLD RECORD: waffle chuged 1 liter of it in.....48.46 I think. it was 46 im sure of though, but....the consequences


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 9, 2010)

TEGTaylor said:


> ORIGINA
> 
> NEW WORLD RECORD: waffle chuged 1 liter of it in.....48.46 I think. it was 46 im sure of though, but....the consequences



ill get him next year, i was almost keeping up with him until halfway through ..and i had to burp like a friggin rhino, hten i lost my mojo for chuggin.

edit-mystery event for next year? ;p


----------



## Dene (Aug 9, 2010)

Rooooooooooooooooooweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ianini (Aug 9, 2010)

It was a really fun competition. I could have done better but I was on stage so it was okay for me. I didn't do as bad as I thought I would have done in Clock. So I might actually start practicing Clock now. I also decided to start to stick to a schedule for practicing because I realized how out of practice I was; I also met a lot of cool people. (Patrick Kelley, Chris Hardwick, Tyson Mao, etc.)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 9, 2010)

Statue should have not won (magic).


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Aug 9, 2010)

This is directed to the finalists who were in the auditorium downstairs while we were waiting to be called... I picked up a Stackmat timer from the end of the southernmost table that people were practicing at. No name, no particular distinguishing marks except for some dents in the screen, probably from having cubes dropped on it. PM me or something if it's yours.

If Phillip Espinoza sees this, I also picked up his FII (the one with two caps switched) from the downstairs auditorium but couldn't find him outside afterwards so I think we gave it to Adam Zamora, not sure if Adam got it to him yet.


----------



## Forte (Aug 9, 2010)

Phillip says he has his F-II, but if you insist...


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Aug 9, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Statue should have not won (magic).



But you did win the "predict who's gonna be top 3 for Nats" game.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 9, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Statue should have not won (magic).
> ...



Congrats Phil! Didn't realize I was talking to a silver medalist the whole time!


----------



## Edward (Aug 9, 2010)

Sarah


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 9, 2010)

Great results.  Hope everyone had fun!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 9, 2010)

Did you know...

Orangina
Orangina
Orangina
Orangina
Orangina
Orangina
Orangina
Orangina

Orangina WR sub50 waffle


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Aug 9, 2010)

Forte said:


> Phillip says he has his F-II, but if you insist...



Ok, I just wasn't sure if he'd gotten it back. But that's good.


----------



## Forte (Aug 9, 2010)

deathbypapercutz said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Phillip says he has his F-II, but if you insist...
> ...



Yes. YESU


----------



## Edward (Aug 9, 2010)

Forte said:


> deathbypapercutz said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...



YESU?

DESU

lolskype.


----------



## ssb150388 (Aug 9, 2010)

snively said:


> Here's the video I shot, standing, well, right in front of him.
> 
> Dan Cohen's 5x5 World Record Solve



Great video


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 9, 2010)

Edward said:


> Sarah


This, so many times over.
Am sad that what happened happened.

Pretty much crushed the awesomeness of the weekend, for her, and anyone else that cared.
What was done is just pathetic. ~sigh~

(stuff was stolen)


In other news, congratulations to everyone who competed, and thank you many times over. Although I'm still at the hotel, with cubers, I feel the fun having slipped away for a good part, but will never forget this. Truly the most enjoyable weekend of my life thusfar, and it couldn't have been enjoyed so much without the tremendous amount of care in our community. It's times like these when I get all nostalgic to when I started cubing, and remember how overwhelmed I first was when I saw just how closely-knit we are. It's fantastic how people like Tim exist, organizing so much to happen.
Many thanks to all who helped out, whether by organizing, judging, or just making the atmosphere a bit more enjoyable.

It was fantastic meeting people for the first time. Many people from hashrubik, skype, speedsolving, etc. that I had been anticipating to meet greatly fulfilled my expectations for the weekend. I really look forward to meeting you all again.

Also, it was great seeing some of you again. You know who you are. I hate that we talk so much online, sometimes even hours a day, yet are only able to see eacher in-person seldom. If more people were like those of our community, that would be fantastic. Just walking within a mile radius of the hotel, and seeing people with cubes, or cube-related shirts was just awesome.

Before this post gets too long, I shall stop. I plan to make a "<3 speedcubin'" thread sometime 'sune'  with a discussion of the many awesome, lovely moments that occur due to this simple hobby.

with great thanks,
statue

ps- john tamanas, will you tie my shoes?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 9, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah
> ...


My eyes. They tear.


----------



## Forte (Aug 9, 2010)

TORN APART


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> My eyes. They tear.



I hope this isn't bad.
Was I being too sad/serious?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 9, 2010)

Like Forte said. Good


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Like Forte said. Good


Mhmm. I shall write the thread, then.

Again, thanks.
You all make statue happy, and you've no idea how much that means.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks to:
All the organizers for a great competition
Chris for assembling my Maru 4x4
Everyone except Joey p), for not being a douche to me (that was what I expected) 
That store in the food court place next to Kresge, for having Orangina
Orangina for being Orangina
Waffle for breaking Orangina WR
Everyone who broke a WR, I was there to watch all of them  (Congrats on your records btw)
Chris for allowing lots of people to hang out in his hotel room
Statue/Waffle for doing the same, except they had an N64


----------



## mark3 (Aug 9, 2010)

Would anyone who was watching the finals kindly list what each competitors intro music was?

I have been wanting to know ever since I heard about it on CubeCast...


----------



## Carrot (Aug 9, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Thanks to:
> All the organizers for a great competition
> Chris for assembling my Maru 4x4
> Everyone except Joey p), for not being a douche to me (that was what I expected)
> ...



N64 <3!!!


----------



## Vincents (Aug 9, 2010)

deathbypapercutz said:


> This is directed to the finalists who were in the auditorium downstairs while we were waiting to be called... I picked up a Stackmat timer from the end of the southernmost table that people were practicing at. No name, no particular distinguishing marks except for some dents in the screen, probably from having cubes dropped on it. PM me or something if it's yours.
> 
> If Phillip Espinoza sees this, I also picked up his FII (the one with two caps switched) from the downstairs auditorium but couldn't find him outside afterwards so I think we gave it to Adam Zamora, not sure if Adam got it to him yet.



You actually gave it to me, who gave it to Phillip, but I'm sure he'll take antother...


----------



## Vincents (Aug 9, 2010)

What I remember:
Rowe: You Belong with Me
Andy: Pokemon Theme Song (original)
Justin (?): Final Countdown
Someone: We are the Champions
Andrew: Tik Tok
Dan: Double Rainbow Song
Lucas: Dr. Who Background


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 9, 2010)

taylor swift <3


----------



## Anthony (Aug 9, 2010)

mark3 said:


> Would anyone who was watching the finals kindly list what each competitors intro music was?
> 
> I have been wanting to know ever since I heard about it on CubeCast...



Uh, some of us are in this room, so we'll see what we remember..

Anthony
Weston
Andy
Phillip
John Tananamanamas
Rowe
Andrew
Tim
Patricia
Justin
Emily
Dan
Mitchell
Michal
Lucas
Rick
Erik..

Yeah, we couldn't remember Erik at all, and kind of remembered Lucas', but don't know the name, so we put something appropriate.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 9, 2010)

Anthony said:


> mark3 said:
> 
> 
> > Would anyone who was watching the finals kindly list what each competitors intro music was?
> ...


Can't listen to that, because I live in Aus, but Rick should've had this.

Haha at Lucas'


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 9, 2010)

Dan: <3 Double Rainboy
Rowe: <3 T-Swizzle
Lucas...Interesting...


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol.

This was the best competition I've ever been to.
I'm going to save up money for the next one.

Orangina chugging was excellent.
Looking at Waffle's oragina vomit was excellent.
Watching Weston accidentally knock over the orangina bottles and shattering them was excellent.

More stuff I can't remember.

It felt so cool to see the people I looked up to in cubing.
Basically, Statue's post.


My apologies if I'm a jerk. D:

I envy mister Forte and miss Sarah's accents, but I REALLLLY envy mister Rowan, mister Joey, and mister Jude's accents.

The people aspect was incredible, thanks so much for being so kind, everyone!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 9, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Lol.
> Orangina chugging was excellent.



Ah, the joys of Orangina.



4Chan said:


> My apologies if I'm a jerk. D:


I doubt anyone thought that of you, you seem really nice.


----------



## Dene (Aug 9, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah
> ...



Oh dear I hope she didn't lose too much. What a douche thing to do. That stuff is just not on.

EDIT: ocrap I heard what happened :'(


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dene said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...


am sad statue.
$, laptop, camera, phone, etc.
NO LAPTOP!!! D:<
Now how will she facespace?


----------



## Faz (Aug 9, 2010)

> People still use myspace


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 9, 2010)

btw Stachu, update your sig.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 9, 2010)

4Chan said:


> I envy mister Forte and miss Sarah's accents, but I REALLLLY envy mister Rowan, mister Joey, and mister Jude's accents.



lolwat they have no accents


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 9, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > I envy mister Forte and miss Sarah's accents, but I REALLLLY envy mister Rowan, mister Joey, and mister Jude's accents.
> ...



Yeah they do, ruddy NORTHERN ACCENTS.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2010)

Can anyone tell us about the mystery events?


----------



## r_517 (Aug 9, 2010)

Vincents said:


> Lucas: Dr. Who Background


i srsly like this


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 9, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> > People still use myspace



Myspace? What is myspace?


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sounds like a great comp! Looks like I'll start saving money and if I'm still in UK next year I might just make the trip there, I've always wanted to see US anyway


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 9, 2010)

was the 2x2 single WR on video?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 9, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> was the 2x2 single WR on video?


all of Rowe's 2x2 solves were on video.


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 9, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> was the 2x2 single WR on video?



Yes.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 9, 2010)

Aww, it's over now. I got up this morning and thought, "Yay, time to go cube—oh right."

Thanks for a great competition everyone.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Aug 9, 2010)

Vincents said:


> deathbypapercutz said:
> 
> 
> > This is directed to the finalists who were in the auditorium downstairs while we were waiting to be called... I picked up a Stackmat timer from the end of the southernmost table that people were practicing at. No name, no particular distinguishing marks except for some dents in the screen, probably from having cubes dropped on it. PM me or something if it's yours.
> ...



I lie all the time.

Oh well, that works too. Thanks!


----------



## iwinoky (Aug 9, 2010)

*Warm Fuzzies (and a team BLD plug)*

Ditto to everything Stachu said. This community is filled with amazing people and I'm so glad that I get a chance to hang out with you all once in a while.

Ian W.

Kind of unrelated team BLD note: I spent so much time this weekend doing team blindfold solves and I had a blast. Within 20 minutes of learning a few codes, Casey Pernsteiner and I were beating Bob and Tim at team BLD. In Bob's "defense", he sucks as a caller.

On Sunday, Jason Baum and I had a string of 7 consecutive solves with an average (of the middle 5) of about 29 (Jason has the times) and a full step single of 22.xx. We would have done an average of 12 but Tyson interrupted with some nonsense about doing official solves now or never. Is it bad that I care less about my official 3x3 times than my team BLD times?


----------



## akiramejin (Aug 9, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> taylor swift <3



win.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Aug 9, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> taylor swift <3



Man, Rowe, I wanted that song. I bet I am so much more committed to Taylor Swift than you are. I KNOW ALL THE WORDS TO ALL HER SONGS. DO YOU KNOW ALL THE WORDS TO ALL HER SONGS? DO YOU? DO YOU? DO YOU? HUH? HUH? HUH?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 9, 2010)

deathbypapercutz said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > taylor swift <3
> ...



I bet you can't prove that.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 9, 2010)

iwinoky said:


> Kind of unrelated team BLD note: I spent so much time this weekend doing team blindfold solves and I had a blast. Within 20 minutes of learning a few codes, Casey Pernsteiner and I were beating Bob and Tim at team BLD. In Bob's "defense", he sucks as a caller.



Meanwhile, I taught Macky HIJK and we almost beat your and Casey's PB my second time calling. 
On a related note, Casey also showed me the your codes, and we can get sub-1 if I don't do silly things during F2L. I should try with you some time; where were you hiding last night?


----------



## tacgnol (Aug 9, 2010)

It was awesome at nats....best times ever for me


----------



## Pedro (Aug 9, 2010)

maybe it was said in the thread, but I didn't read it all...

could someone explain how the final happened? I'm kinda curious


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 9, 2010)

dbax0999 said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > was the 2x2 single WR on video?
> ...





Please upload!!!!!11111one


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 9, 2010)

Pedro said:


> maybe it was said in the thread, but I didn't read it all...
> 
> could someone explain how the final happened? I'm kinda curious


One person at a time.

They all waited in the back room, waiting to be called up, not being allowed to know how others did.

Music played, chosen by each competitor.
They came in.
They did their five solves.
They sat down.

repeat.

It was very very nice - I think it should be used again.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 9, 2010)

Did you know:
Tool time with MeMyselfandPi would make a GREAT weekly show?
Jules Waffle Manalang set the world record for 1L of Orangina chugging?
His best time was sub-50?
He puked after the 2nd Liter?
Sarah pronounced it "Oh-ran-jy-nuh"?
We couldn't let her live it down?
"Sexy" Marco caught on much more than I thought it would?
I met shiz loads of awesome people that I only talked to online?
Chris Tran and Andrew Kang make awesome room mates?
Kang pwnd Tristan at Star Craft just about every single time?
Tristan is hella tall?
Tristan is a really cool guy who needs to make it to more comps?
While the finalists were competing one at a time there was a livecast on the projector with the other finalists practicing?
Waffle writes epic notes about YouTube noobs?
I was part of that?
I laughed and knew it was all true?
Statchu slept on the ceiling for about 10 minutes?
He left a broken magic in our room?
I got Nathaniel Knopf's 7x7 back out (that I got a while ago), restickered it, and got a new PB on it?
Sky's 7x7 was really weird and goopy feeling but I got a 6:13.xx single and 6:3x.xx average with it?
Stefan totally pwnd me in Illusion?
I lost $100 because of it?
Sarah got a load of her stuff stolen?
She beat me by .17 seconds in the illusion contest?
I have more but am too lazy to type them up now?
See you next post?
Nationals was awesome?


----------



## blade740 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, the competition is over, I'm at the airport waiting for my flight, and there's only one thing left to do. That's right, it's...


*DID YOU KNOW?*

-I ended up next to another cali cuber on my flight, completely by accident.
-my flight in to boston got delayed due to weather and we had to land in providence because we ran out of fuel.
-this has been a ridiculously successful competition for me. I broke a total of 13 competition pbs. That's 3, 4, 5, sq1, megaminx, pyraminx, single and average, as well as 2x2 average. Basically everything I competed in except fmc and 2x2 single.
-I owe my success to two things: the book "zen in the art of archery", and some advice dan cohen gave me: "don't suck"
-Team # as a whole took home 28 medals in the awards ceremony this year, out of around 65 total. No group of cubers dominates so hard. We've rocked US nationals for 3 years straight and we'll do it again next year.
-Team # swept 2 events: clock and feet.
-team blindfold is awesome. 
-team blindfold variants are awesomer
-I did a 44 second square-1 team bld with dan, a 2:3X yes/no team bld (solver can't speak, caller can only say yes and no) with tim sun, and a 4:xx yes/no team bld using working corner with peter greenwood.
-after my sq1 single I was angry because I got to ep at 8, and was hoping for a sub10. I didn't realize it was the world record until david told me. (As soon as I get the scramble I'll do a reconstruction)
-this competition marks only the second time I've beaten takao at sq1, in 13 competitions.
-there were no average world records, but 3 broken singles and one tied.
-I met some awesome foreign cubers: jude and rowan from the UK and a few canadians that didn't make it last year.
-there is still a card stuck to the bottom of one of the elevators in the hyatt.
-we learned the dirty truth about dan cohen
-after many setbacks, the brits came through unexpectedly.
-Kian brought a total of 9 rutgers hats. 
-maru lube is amazing, although lubix made my maru 4x4 godly.
-there were vending machines on even floors of the hotel between 4 and 12. Throughout the course of the weekend, floors 12,10,and 8 were wiped clean of mountain dew.
-I had a great time, saw a bunch of old friends and made a bunch of new ones, and I can't wait for next year.

I'll post more as I think of it.


----------



## ianini (Aug 9, 2010)

anyone still at the Hyatt? im bored....


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 9, 2010)

blade740 said:


> -we learned the dirty truth about dan cohen



:confused:


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 9, 2010)

Anybody have a picture of the "dirty truth?" Haha


----------



## blade740 (Aug 9, 2010)

The truth will come out soon enough.


----------



## Gavin (Aug 9, 2010)

blade740 said:


> -Team # swept 2 events: clock and feet.



Didn't we also sweep 4x4?


----------



## qqwref (Aug 9, 2010)

Depends whether you count someone who doesn't go to the chat anymore as part of the team.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 10, 2010)

Just a few...

DYK...

- I progressively got worse at 3x3.
- imo, I did much worse in all the 2x2 rounds than the 3x3 finals.
- I'm one of the first 16 people to ever compete in four rounds of any event at one competition. xD
- Entrance music was epic.
- Weston can't walk and cube at the same time, apparently.
- 250+ people being almost totally silent while you cube on stage for them is scary. lol.
- Cameron grew 6 inches since last Nats.
- I'm glad Michal came even though he beat me in everything. >_> 
- Everyone knows how sexy Rowe's chest is now. haha.
- JT <3
- Waffo is fluffy.
- Chris T. even trolls irl.
- Dan is the only person in the world that gets booed after getting a 1:10 5x5 single. lmao.
- The crowd goes wild every time Joey gets a sub 2 5x5 single. :3
- Both Andrews learnt how to not fail. 
- I finally accomplished one of my longtime goals (top 50 in 2, 3, and OH avgs.).
- I'm FINALLY going to practice to improve my truly pathetic 600+ 4x4 rank.
- Kevin Hays turns fast, even on big cubes. Very fast.
- Dbax needs to do clock irl now. ;D
- Woner....... 
- Racing Rowan makes me get fast times. :3
- We tied while racing. (9.91)
- Jude has more poker friends than cubing friends. 
- Chris B. is nocturnal.
- I came out in a few pictures in the Boston Globe.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 10, 2010)

blade740 said:


> -Team # as a whole took home 28 medals in the awards ceremony this year, out of around 65 total. No group of cubers dominates so hard. We've rocked US nationals for 3 years straight and we'll do it again next year.


Yeahhhhh!
<3 #


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 10, 2010)

Did you know....

- Danger Jameson is epic early in the morning
- Ryan Reese's idea to bring a giant monitor was well worth it.
- Orangina
- Protein is important to women who just came out of a gym
- Double _noun_ across the _noun_
- There was a indoor pool in our bathroom. and no one was a good swimmer
- Ohio
- Kate Sosik = Hoedown Throwdown
- There were so many vegetarians 
- I was in bed with a half naked anthony brooks and I liked it
- Weston didn't sign my ass 
*- I met the guy who taught me Roux*
- Andrew Kang purposely puts pressure on Roux solvers to make sure he doesn't get beat.
- Creative use of table is creative. 
- Junk food and tons of soda equates to room 309
- Tristan isn't good at SC2.
- And I beat him my first try playing starcraft 2
- I'm scared of andrew kang's SC2 skills
- I put too much stuff about starcraft2
- NLcuber is actually pretty chill.
- Failed at getting sub-30 OH single...3 times...
- Rewks
- Stachu likes backtrace black people
- Andrew Kang DEMANDS ANOTHER ROUND OF BLIND!
- Dan Cohen LIED TO US!
- MIT weather loves us. Rains when we're outside. Sunshine when we're chilling in the lobby
- MIT backwards is TIM...Tim Reynolds 
- Maru Maru Maru Maru
- I liek 6x6
- Asians+anthony like to Troll black guys
- 4 Green cross users + a jap scheme user + another CFop user + A Roux user = epic team solve.
- Patrick Kelly wants to give me a premium membership 
- I wish I saw Chester doing more drunk things
- I took in 2000 calories worth of soda and orangina...in a day
- Short Joey is short, but is well loved
- I love Sarah like Nakajima
- Double Melons
- There wasn't a single taco bell around the place. 
- Muffins...
- More orangina
- Weston has multiple partners
- Chris Tran is a white supremacist 
- John Tomatoes and I tied each others shoes.
- Gwen Steffani still uses Roux 
- Walking 1 mile for 3 24-packs of soda, 2 sandwiches, 5 bags of chips, and a **** load of candy was well worth it. 
- Danger woke me up with erasure.
- The day we decided to stop using one of our roommates annoying alarms to settle with a less annoying one was the day we were late to the comp.

more soon...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 10, 2010)

you forgot to mention stachu got wr oh..without a cube 

builds off the concept of me bringing the monitor...


----------



## blade740 (Aug 10, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Depends whether you count someone who doesn't go to the chat anymore as part of the team.



Oh yeah, we counted both you and rowe, even though neither of you is actually in # much. You're still team #.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for coming, nationals was great. It was well worth the work to spend a weekend cubing with everyone and see all the great times that were set. I enjoyed myself thoroughly the whole weekend.

I've been getting ready for nationals on-and-off for the last eight months, starting November 30 when I booked the venue. Seeing it all come together and be a success was great.

I also got to talk to Chris Tran about ZBLL finally. His algs are terrible 



> - MIT backwards is TIM...Tim Reynolds


NO WAI!

Oh, funny story. So, Thursday, we were doing setup and the judges were competing in the first rounds. Then this big group of Japanese tourists comes in and lines up in the back of Kresge, watching. None of the people present speaks Japanese, and nobody in the tour group speaks English. We try to get in touch with Macky to help us out, but we can't. Then they all come up right in front of the stage to watch. It was incredibly awkward since we had absolutely no way of communicating with them and telling them what was going on, and they were just standing there looking confused. Then they just kinda wandered out.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 10, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Did you know....
> - Orangina


ORANGINA



waffle=ijm said:


> - Junk food and tons of soda equates to room 309


I left my Mountain Dew and chocolate pretzels in there. Hope you had fun with them :3



waffle=ijm said:


> - NLcuber is actually pretty chill.






waffle=ijm said:


> - Stachu likes backtrace black people


Ya dun goofed up


----------



## Gavin (Aug 10, 2010)

Did You Know? 
Joey is from Australia 
Joey is better at 5x5 than Dan according to the crowd 
You can pop a cube by kicking it against a wall
Team # pwnd.
Square-1 finals scramble 3 was impossible to scramble right
I almost canceled Andrew Nelson's hotel reservation
Chester can reverse moon walk

That is all.


----------



## blah (Aug 10, 2010)

NAME ME A POKEMON
NAME ME A POKEMON
NAME ME A POKEMON


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 10, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Did you know....
> -*I was in bed with a half naked anthony brooks and I liked it*



LOLWAT?


----------



## joey (Aug 10, 2010)

II lost a timer. It says joey on the back and has a green love heart on the inside.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 10, 2010)

I lost a 7x7. The last time I saw it was when I gave it to qq to try to see if he liked it and wanted to use it in comp. I dunno if he ended up using it. If anyone found a 7x7 around the seating near far stage right(audience left), it may be mine.


----------



## blah (Aug 10, 2010)

I lost a joey. He's a joey.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 10, 2010)

I lost a Maru Blindfold. Anyone happen to see it laying around (would've been on the last day)?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 10, 2010)

Gavin said:


> Did You Know?
> I almost canceled Andrew Nelson's hotel reservation



Epic.


----------



## Kian (Aug 10, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Gavin said:
> 
> 
> > Did You Know?
> ...



This would have been, very, very bad.

Anywho, the competition was a great deal of fun for Kyle and I. We were also the only two people in our room not to break WRs, shockingly enough.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 10, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Did you know....
> 
> 1- Ohio
> 2 - I was in bed with a half naked anthony brooks and I liked it
> ...



1 - DUDE, DOES THAT YOU'RE ALL LIKE, FROM OHIO!?
2 and 2 - Not sure which it was more weird, but I'm going with 2
3 - *pop
4 - Cool
5 - [asian joke]
6 - :confused:
7 - AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
8 - DUDE WTF I SAID IT WAS POP!

more soon...


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 10, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



I actually found my phone in my suitase, but the charger was stolen. 
You forgot to mention my mp3 player, and $300 from my wallet.
I dunno how the investigation is going, but I want my freaking laptop back. >_> Some of the word documents, pictures, other files etc are irreplaceable. All of our skype convos are gone too.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 10, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> MY **** GOT STOLEN DAMMIT



am sad waffo


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 10, 2010)

that really sucks someone would be so low as to do that. really pathetic and makes Ryan sad inside to know people would do that.
*faith in the good in humanity fading*


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 10, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know....
> ...



3- yes sir it is called pop, I dont know what this "soda" stuff is!!!
8- see above


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 10, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> that really sucks someone would be so low as to do that. really pathetic and makes Ryan sad inside to know people would do that.
> *faith in the good in humanity fading*




Thanks for letting me use your computer yesterday morning, I really needed to change my passwords to Facebook, Hotmail, Youtube etc. in case I left them open (Google chrome had my passwords saved on my laptop). So far none of my accounts that I know have haven't been hacked, so I hope that the thief is just after my hard drive, and isn't looking for my personal information.


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 10, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> 3- yes sir it is called pop, I dont know what this "soda" stuff is!!!



Erm, coke?


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 10, 2010)

@^: Pop

@TeddyKGB: Yes and MICHIGAN PRIDE!

@Sarah: Nice avatar, and gl with everything.  It's terrible that it happened. 

@Waffle's Sig: *raises hand*, and KFC

EDIT: Statue's from Ohio too!!!!!?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 10, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Some of the word documents, pictures, other files etc are irreplaceable.
> All of our skype convos are gone too.


Very sad statue.
Although, if you want, I have all of the logs saved on my computer, so I could sendy.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 10, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I actually found my phone in my suitase, but the charger was stolen.
> You forgot to mention my mp3 player, and $300 from my wallet.
> I dunno how the investigation is going, but I want my freaking laptop back. >_> Some of the word documents, pictures, other files etc are irreplaceable. All of our skype convos are gone too.



Wow, that blows. Hope your stuff gets returned to you.

I'd also consider investing in LoJack for your laptop, whether it's returned or you get another one.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 10, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> pop



yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah. I don't care. Pop/ soda is the same fucking thing.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 10, 2010)

I still hope you had fun Sarah, even though some prick ruined your trip. Hope everything gets worked out for you.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> RyanReese09 said:
> 
> 
> > that really sucks someone would be so low as to do that. really pathetic and makes Ryan sad inside to know people would do that.
> ...



no problem! i had no problem with u borrowing it. u were probably stressed enough over the situation 

good to hear nothings been hacked (yet?) 
edit-<3 waffles+saras new avatars.

Orangina.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 10, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> TeddyKGB said:
> 
> 
> > pop
> ...



I'm mad about this, but the chilling temperature of your new avatar is cooling my temper.


...Waffles.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 10, 2010)

Sarah, that really does suck that someone would do that. I had no idea until reading this thread  Despite such a thing happening, I hope you still had fun at the competition! It was very cool meeting you in person finally!

Chris


----------



## Meep (Aug 10, 2010)

Meep was there


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 10, 2010)

Meep said:


> Meep was there



ya meep was creep :3


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 10, 2010)

Orangina was there


----------



## Meep (Aug 10, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Meep said:
> 
> 
> > Meep was there
> ...




Oya, 1:24.31 5x5 NR average

1:27.91 1:24.84 1:20.00 1:20.18 1:33.2

1:27.91 had a big lockup with a corner flying out on the very first turn. 1:24.84 was a +2 ): Then two sub1:20 fails and a sup1:30 fail.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 10, 2010)

Sorry for some repetition, I didn't read all of your posts yet.

Did you Know...

-dude, you're from Ohio?
-you can NEVER have enough Orangina?
-pulpy, juice, zesty?
-you are a LOLBEN *horse noise*?
-Dunkin Donuts sells yummy muffins?
-my "rawr that sq-1 solve should have been sub15 but I did a lmao U perm and DNF'd" dance is stomping my right foot against the ground while winding my right arm in a windwill motion?
-Keemy uses Cracker Variation, Winter Variation on crack?
-my pants were actually not tie-dyed?
-six in the morning is a good time?
-I has purpo eyes?
-I thought I lost my coolhat, so I knocked over suitcases and a couch in Chris/Weston/Tristan/Anthony's room to try to find it?
-it was actually in Stachu/Waffo/Ryan/Pat/Nate's room?
-who needs malt liquor when you have Orangina?
-when I was called up for placing 3rd in Illusion, Rowe was in the front row and asked me what an Illusion was?
-my colour scheme is racist because it has white against yellow?
-I have TINY hands/feet?
-I can't really solve a Rubik's clock, I just peel the clocks off?
-I will laugh when everyone laughs, even if I don't hear the joke?
-sneaky bastards are selfish?
-I LOVE tangrams? 
-Famous BLIND Koreon Rubiks Statue?
-I have a short attention span when it comes to hearing?
-wtf, I just realizes that the piano was being played.
-only Chester can pronounce 'Sela' properly?
-sleepy Macky?
-socks do not have to match?
-Forte speaks sign language?
-I can hear braille?
-VACUUM HOSPITAL.
-Andrew tried to talk to Shane?
-Shane bought a cubecast shirt? (LOL)
-sing=birthday?
-Statues can grow on walls?
-watch your f**king language!
-Tony Hawk Pro Skater 2 <3
-"work that ball Sam!"?
-Diddy Kong Racing <3<3
-"there are so many American flags here, it's like we're in America or something"?
-Shane writes "LOL" a lot with a srs look on his face?
-Cam is TALL?
-Weston and Anfomy? :3
-Joeh needs to lrntorealgymnastics?
-I hate Vincent Sheu? 
-Skylar loves to give hugs?
-Andrew Kang likes to sleep under warm pizza
-Samurai Dan Dzoan
-someone needs to give Dan a sword?
-DanKoen had a bunch of young fangirls who would scream whenever he was called up during awards?
-Waffo's high 5s hurt?
-Rowan brought a Kirby plush?
-qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq?
-DanKoen LOVES hugs?
-Andrew Kang doesn't like speedskwebin?
-The way Chris Tran pulls back his hair when he says "WHOAHHHH" is amazing?
-Joeh is so short that even I'm taller than him?
-lolSloeh
-Chris Tran thinks I should have been learning algs, instead of world capitals?
-everyone daaaaaaaaaaw'd when Takao brought Aina with him during the awards when he won magic?
-Wonie has elf ears, Databoy has elf shoes?
-I started to sing 'Love Game' in an elevator because I was bored and I thought I was alone, but I stopped when I realized that there was a guy behind me?
-my shoelaces are un-tieable
-Orangina.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 10, 2010)

DYK
- SHUT UP SHANE?


----------



## Meep (Aug 10, 2010)

DYK

Meep can draw an awesome Diglett?


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 10, 2010)

Did you know:

-I sucked at 3x3?
-I competed in 5x5 for the first time since Nats last year?
-I finally met some Canadians?
-Stachu and I did team Z-Perm?
-I'm actually very fast with Sarah's color scheme?
-Lucas convinced me to switch to Dvorak?
-YEAH JOEY!!!!!!!!
-We had four green cross solvers in the same room?
-Waffle Orangina gogogodone!
-Stachu and I are awesome at TBLD?
-USELESS?
-Ghost hand II is like an F2, but good?
-I'll see Daniel Hayes in California?
-I signed the legendary Canadian Cubing shirt?
-I managed not to interfere with David Woner's travel arrangements this year?
-Yhis is the uirst oentence I've typed in DvoratZ
-It spins so nicely!
-After all the practice of 4x4 while holding my breath, I never did do it underwater?
-I now realize the importance of comms?
-Richard Meyer invented Yau?
-Yau invented Rouxduction?
-Dan Cohen invented a K4/Redux hybrid?
-3-Cycle BattPoke is a bad decision?
-2-Cycle BattPoke is a great decision?
-It's time to get crackin'?
-Frotay is awesome at foot solving?
-Either Stachu has awesome age estimation skills, or I look way older than I am?
-WOW  LOL!!! XD!!! WOO-HOO OMG HAHA?
-Lubix + A-III = OMGWTFBBCUBE?
-One of the first things I did upon arrival was have a gummy bear fed to me by Forte?
-Anthony remembers when I was happy with sub-20s?
-I bought a clock, solved it about five times, and then left it at the venue by accident?
-Stadler's not a method?
-Ah U' Ah U Ah U Ah U' Ah' U' Ah2
-I forgot to talk to qq about HTML and Dan Cohen about L4E?


I'll post more later when I can type fast again. Thanks Lucas.


----------



## flee135 (Aug 10, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Did you Know...
> -The way Chris Tran pulls back his hair when he says "WHOAHHHH" is amazing?



Oh my gosh, I never realized, but that's so true.

Orangina.


----------



## penguin009 (Aug 10, 2010)

HESSLERS A WRESSLER


----------



## Weston (Aug 10, 2010)

Did you know:
-The different people named David and Chris made things very confusing.
-Everyone's OH averages were lol except Jeremy in the last round
(by " everyone" I mean "me and some other people that feel the same way aboit their OH averages as I do")
-Anthony beat me in OH again. TWICE.
-But its okay since I beat him in 2H in the last round 
-A lot of people that should have been in the last round werent
-Rowan's F2L gives me and David chills.
-Srsly its like O.O
-Joey likes to roll
-Jules is gay since he wont pull down his pants for me.
-Stachu has played Super Mario 64 WAY too much
-Jules OH L6E is the coolest thing I have ever seen. (I haven't seen Thom's yet)
-Chris Bird never sleeps
-Anthony is a freeloader when it comes to soda
-Soda = Fizzy drink
-Data never smiles 
-David doesn't like it when I stick my finger in his pants for some reason
-Meep's drawings are lolololololololololol
-Anthony + Forte's facebook is lolololololololololol
-I like making Mr. 4chan laugh because of his awesome reactions to everything
-Anthony's FMC was lololololololololol
-Devin's card games were really nerdy but ridiculously fun
-I had a lot of fun


----------



## qqwref (Aug 10, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> I lost a 7x7. The last time I saw it was when I gave it to qq to try to see if he liked it and wanted to use it in comp. I dunno if he ended up using it. If anyone found a 7x7 around the seating near far stage right(audience left), it may be mine.



Wish I could say I have it but I don't :| I don't actually remember trying yours, but my memory might be spotty.


----------



## macky (Aug 10, 2010)

Dene said:


> Rooooooooooooooooooweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



+1




Anthony said:


> mark3 said:
> 
> 
> > Would anyone who was watching the finals kindly list what each competitors intro music was?
> ...



I wanted to make finals just to be able to come out singing "Motteke! Sailor Fuku."


----------



## Vincents (Aug 10, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Sorry for some repetition, I didn't read all of your posts yet.
> 
> Did you Know...
> 
> -I hate Vincent Sheu



Adam tied it =P So you're in 3rd now...

Did you know:
- I took a nonstop redeye flight to sleep...
- and ended up directly in front of a wailing baby?
- And when I was going to the venue on thursday, it rained, soaking through my bag and ruining all my cubes?
- And I was also sleep deprived as hell...
- So I majorly sucked? In all events on Thursday?
- I popped three times while solving with feet?
- I'm about 30 hours into sleep debt as of today?
- and I'm still in the Hyatt?
- and I lost my Berkeley hoodie and Nats T-shirt because my roommates decided to leave them in the lobby instead of bringing them to lost and found?
- That I feel slow while in Nats?
- That I should've been practicing piano the entire weekend because I have an audition for carillon REALLY soon,
- but I ended up only awkwardly playing in front of a bunch of people for like 30 minutes, incredibly badly?
- One of the cubers put a cube on my head that I had to balance for most of Ballade No. 1?
- It's too humid on the East Coast?
- because California spoils me?
- Jeremy and I both flew across the country partially to search for and meet girls 3 years younger than both of us?
- We both succeeded? (Sarah for me; Patricia for Jeremy)
- Patricia has the dirtiest mouth I have ever had the (mis)fortune to hear?
- She's a bad influence on me?
- I don't actually know what Sarah thinks of me at this point?
- I never got a bunch of stuff I planned to buy because while I was judging they sold out?


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 10, 2010)

macky said:


> I wanted to make finals just to be able to come out singing "Motteke! Sailor Fuku."




Ah, i didn't think you would get any cooler.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 10, 2010)

Did you know...

PULPY JUICY ZESTY


----------



## dimwmuni (Aug 10, 2010)

Did you know?

-Nats was my first competition
-I should get more active on the forum?
-Forte gave me a gummy worm
-Joey has awesome pants.
-Who needs to practice?
-I don't know when an illusion is solved
-I was .37 seconds average off from being first in megaminx
-My megaminx is really tight apparently
-Orangina blindfolded?
-Sarah has naturally purple eyes
-internal piece on 2x2 popped during an official solve
-my list is too short
-Awesome seeing other cubers 
-Had a great time


----------



## flee135 (Aug 10, 2010)

Many have been said already, but I'll add a few more that I don't think I've seen.

Did you know:

- Donkey Kong is too good in Super Smash 64?
- Waffle has weird dreams?
- Forte and feet solves go very well together?
- Bad and annoying alarm clocks may be necessary for getting up?
- Weston is beast at the piano?
- Onions + Orangina = Waffle Vomit?
- Theme songs are cool?
- Justin and Forte team BLD is lmao (and quite impressive)?
- A random guy in the hotel asked for feet demonstrations, but not two-handed speedsolves?


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Aug 10, 2010)

Vincents said:


> - Patricia has the dirtiest mouth I have ever had the (mis)fortune to hear?
> - She's a bad influence on me?



Good.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 10, 2010)

Did you know:

- I didn't go and feel like I missed out on all kinds of fun


----------



## Bob (Aug 10, 2010)

I should have entrance music for whenever I walk in a room.


----------



## Edward (Aug 10, 2010)

4Chan said:


> macky said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to make finals just to be able to come out singing "Motteke! Sailor Fuku."
> ...



Because liek now, someone HAS to do this. Like, he put the idea out there. IT MUST CARRIED THROUGH WITH.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 10, 2010)

Edward said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > macky said:
> ...



Only if you can get people to do the choreography too.


----------



## macky (Aug 10, 2010)

Edward said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > macky said:
> ...



Can you two sing all of it? I can sing the shortened version (like in the OP). I need to learn the dance. Tyson is also working on this.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 10, 2010)

ExoCorsair said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > 4Chan said:
> ...



Flashmob. I'm liking this idea. Worlds 2011 will be flashmobbed.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 10, 2010)

Bob said:


> I should have entrance music for whenever I walk in a room.



Yes.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 10, 2010)

macky said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > 4Chan said:
> ...



By "dance", are you referring to the full dance? Because that song is still a shortened version. 
Full dance: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_RPZcSZWJo
Full song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GFhl7WOIiw


----------



## Edward (Aug 10, 2010)

macky said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > 4Chan said:
> ...



I never put the effort to learn it, but I could :O
(referring to full song and dance from last episode which I guess is the full dance)


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 10, 2010)

I have watched Lucky Star 4 times+ in it's entirety.
I constantly write blog entries about the times I've rewatched it.

I've also listened to the theme song 100+ times. xD
If this became a reality, I'd gladly participate.


----------



## blade740 (Aug 10, 2010)

Weston said:


> Did you know:
> -The different people named David and Chris made things very confusing.


Oh please. There were 6 andrews and 3 andys.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 10, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> I lost a Maru Blindfold. Anyone happen to see it laying around (would've been on the last day)?



MARU BLINDFOLDS?!


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 10, 2010)

blade740 said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know:
> ...



There were at least 4 Chris'
If not more =p


----------



## macky (Aug 10, 2010)

ExoCorsair said:


> macky said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



There's no dance for the full song, only for the first part, like in episode 24, right? That's the one I want to learn. 
Full song with lyrics (Japanese): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73O7tATQ8og
I'm more used to the OP/ep24 version with a shorter instrumental near the beginning.


----------



## Edward (Aug 10, 2010)

macky said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > macky said:
> ...


This is why people learn hare hare yukai. Did you know there's no damned how to for this dance? Gotta pick apart the show D:

Side note: I should wear a vendetta mask.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 10, 2010)

macky said:


> There's no dance for the full song, only for the first part, like in episode 24, right? That's the one I want to learn.
> Full song with lyrics (Japanese): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1ibVBCGH5M
> This is what I've been using to learn the lyrics, but I'm more used to the OP/ep24 version with a shorter instrumental near the beginning.



Oh okay. And right, the only dance is the in the OP and episode 24, afaik (although I'm sure someone out there has done a dance with the full song, perhaps on Nicovideo).

Are you learning using only that video? If so, why not use written lyrics in conjunction with the song (I don't hear a difference between the one you linked and the OP/ep24)?
For example (kanji, romaji, ignore the translation): 
http://www.animelyrics.com/anime/luckystar/motteke.jis.txt


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 10, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> Does anyone have Alexander Yu's BLD videos ?



My dad recorded his final round solves, but not his first round solves. They'll be up on youtube soon.



Stachuk1992 said:


> They all waited in the back room, waiting to be called up, *not being allowed to know how others did.*



But apparently the audience wasn't told not to let the other finalists know about the results. When I was waiting outside of the auditorium right before I entered, Ethan Crislip (best last name ever besides Radsuara, by the way) came out and told me about Phillip's 8.78 (pls don't blame him) 



Bob said:


> I should have entrance music for whenever I walk in a room.



http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/interactive/a5bf/

1. PURCHASE
2. ENTER
3. PLAY


----------



## Dene (Aug 10, 2010)

Bob said:


> I should have entrance music for whenever I walk in a room.



Or wherever else you go.


----------



## joey (Aug 10, 2010)

Justin had my stackmat!


----------



## jtjogobonito (Aug 10, 2010)

Did you know...

-Joey is f***ing cool?
-Macky is a BAMF?
-Chris Tran is a BAMF?
-Anthony Brooks is a sexy beast?
-Rowan is a sexy beast?
-The Brits (minus Joey) and I have the greatest handshake known to man (and most likely woman)?
-Waffle tied my shoe?
-I tied Waffle's shoe twice in one sitting?
-Andrew Kang is a sexy BAMF?
-Statue didn't tie my shoe?
-Chris Tran is a BAMF?
-Dave Campbell is a BAMF?
-Nats was awesome?
-Justin is my main Canuck?
-Canuck is not the Canadian equivalent of the N word?


More coming soon


----------



## Weston (Aug 10, 2010)

blade740 said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know:
> ...



The confusing part was that two of the people named chris were in my room. The Davids were confusing when some people were talking about clock sim


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 10, 2010)

Did you know?

-I wanna be [Poképause] the very best?
-Like noone ever was?
-To catch them is my real test?
-To train them is my cause?
-I will travel across the land?
-Searching far and wide?
-Each Pokemon to understand?
-The power that's insiiiiide?
-I'm gonna go get me some KFC.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 10, 2010)

edd5190 said:


> 1. PURCHASE
> 2. ENTER
> 3. PLAY



5. PROFIT


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 10, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> edd5190 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. PURCHASE
> ...



4. BE BAMF


----------



## Hays (Aug 10, 2010)

Did you know...

-I lost 250$ by doing the white center around the black side in the illusion contest
-Every counting solve in Dan's 4x4 average had Oll parity
-I tied for the fastest single 3x3 solve with Phillip at 8.78
-I still don't have a 9 second solve
-I blew getting a sub 1:20 avg 5 on 5x5 by couting a 1:28 (1:30.88) 1:16.53 1:11.34 (1:28.65) 1:19.19
-Dan would've lost his first 5x5 round in 3 years had I not done parity twice on my last solve in round 2
-I got a 2:24 MO3 on 6x6 right before round 1 where I got a 2:46
-I messed up cross, popped, and plus 2'd all in the second round of 3x3 causing me to get a 15 and not advance
-My best 5x5 single I locked up on F perm and I had to fix it after I put it down ruining what would've been a sub 1:10
-I popped on my last 6x6 solve almost taking away my 2nd in the world ranking
-I had 2 full step sub 3.3 2x2 solves with Ortega
-The lobster bib was actually David (Adams') Idea
-If I had worn the lobster bib during 6x6 I would have set a world record
-I had a 1:08 pop in the first 7x7 solve of finals
-Nationals was awesome
-Hopefully I'll be back next year


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 10, 2010)

Who was the person who broke my FII with his face?


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Aug 10, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Who was the person who broke my FII with his face?



...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 10, 2010)

cubeninjaIV said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Who was the person who broke my FII with his face?
> ...


He totally deserved it.
She was just tossing the cube, and he faceplanted it, breaking the core.
Meany jerkface!


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Aug 10, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> cubeninjaIV said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



Thats not exactly true. she threw it at me because i hit her with a cube.


----------



## Edward (Aug 10, 2010)

Cubes are now being used as weapons of slight destruction.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 10, 2010)

Did you know:

- I lost $250 by not checking that the Illusion was solved, because I didn't think 2:11 would be enough to place anyway?
- I got last in feet?
- It was my 3rd sub-10 solve ever?
- I now have a 46.72 rolling avg12 of 4x4 solves in comp?
- This is over 4 seconds better than my best real cube average in practice?
- My mystery team lost the jigsaw puzzle event mostly because I mistakenly concluded that the numbers on the back didn't mean anything?
- I used four different 5x5s on my official solves, none of which were mine?
- I have never seen more megaminxes in my life than when I and Daniel Hayes were failing to scramble fast enough for demand?
- I went from an 8.06 Pyraminx single to a 6.76 average in one competition?
- One of my first round Clock solves was going to be a DNF, but it fixed itself when it landed?
- A different person won every round of OH?
- I might go to MIT?
- Morley Davidson knows a ridiculous number of algs?
- I helped clean up the broken glass in the lobby?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 10, 2010)

Did you know:

Less people hate me than I thought?
Sarah Strong used my 5x5?
I most likely would have made the 5x5 cutoff if I didn't fail on my first solve?
I skipped 6x6 and megaminx?
The orangina races were really cool, until waffle had a 48 second solve?
He later threw up, giving him a +2, making it sup-50?
Lubix really isn't that bad?
I took a DNF on the V-cube 7 illusion comp?
If I did magic, I might have made it to the finals?
Team blind is a lot of fun, but only if you have a good caller?
I am addicted to 4x4 now?
About that?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 10, 2010)

What was the money deal with the illusion? I see a lot of people posting about losing money from it.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 10, 2010)

cubeninjaIV said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Who was the person who broke my FII with his face?
> ...



LOL
Oops, I forgot it was you. For some reason I was thinking it was someone else.  Thanks for the new core btw 



fatboyxpc said:


> What was the money deal with the illusion? I see a lot of people posting about losing money from it.


There was a V-Cube 7 Illusion contest for cash prizes.

1) Stefan Pochmann 2:31? $250
2) DanKoen 2:32 $200
3) Sela 2:52 $100

lots of people DNF'd


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 10, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> The orangina races were really cool, until waffle had a 48 second solve?
> He later threw up, giving him a +2, making it sup-50?



YOU DON'T KNOW ABOUT ORANGINA D:<


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 10, 2010)

That's like saying, "He later scrambled the cube, giving him +2".

That's stupid.


EDIT: And John Tamanas is much more BAMF than I am.


----------



## Kian (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't know how I haven't done this yet, but a huge thank you needs to be said to Tim Reynolds and the rest of the organizing committee. The competition went incredibly smoothly and it was a pleasure to be a part of.


----------



## Shortey (Aug 10, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > The orangina races were really cool, until waffle had a 48 second solve?
> ...



Wow... :confused:


----------



## shelley (Aug 10, 2010)

Did you know...?

- This was by far the largest competition in the US and the second largest in the world to date.
- I wasn't scheduled to scramble anything bigger than 3x3. I ended up scrambling 2-7, megaminx and some sq-1.
- I actually got three 7x7 scrambles correct.
- I should have trusted my feet.


Spoiler



I use r2 for big cube BLD and use my feet to keep track of the state of the r slice. Halfway through the wing edges of my first 5x5 BLD solve, I second guessed myself, counted through the cycle and concluded my feet were wrong. They weren't. I could have had a 27 minute success if I had trusted my feet.


- Holy crap earplugs are awesome. I knew people used them for big BLD events, but somehow never thought to try them myself. Thanks Shaden for helping me see the light.
- BATTPOKE
- Adam Zamora + Daniel Hayes + Shelley Chang = the BattTrio. BattTrio + matching temporary cube tattoos = BattTattTrio.
- Chicken is denser than air.
- It is now under the umbrella and I still don't know why.
- Cape Running Michael is now a vacation destination in Smerbia.
- We're still not sure if Eating Michael is a Michael who is eating, or a Michael that is for eating.
- Runners are basically playing Diner Dash with cubes and scoresheets. We just need one of those big trays that waiters use.
- That makes the scramblers the cooks in the kitchen...
- [bad Chinese accent] When customer order number 5, they never come back [/bad Chinese accent]
- The cooks were very annoyed when Jason Baum arrived at closing time and ordered a number 1. Everyone else was on number 5.
- I would have been very disappointed if no one chose Final Countdown for their entrance music. Yay for Justin.
- I scrambled 81 cubes for the final round. I messed up one of Weston's and had to solve and rescramble.
- The offspring of a unicorn and a zebra would be called a zebricorn or a unibra, depending on which species is the father and which is the mother.
- Similarly, if you cross a giraffe with a buffalo you would get a giraffalo or a buffalaffe.
- Also, sledgehammer, hedgeslammer, slamhedger and hamsledger.
- Dan Dzoan had awesome hair for the final round.
- Dan Lo won the duel for the one true Dan Lo.
- Stanley Wong was awarded the third place Dan Lo prize and shall now be referred to as Dan Lo 2.
- Everybody loves Joey.
- Takao and Aina had the cutest podium moment EVAR. Takao put his medal on Aina and ascended the first place podium holding her. As the audience applauded, Aina took the medal off and put it over her father's head, causing the auditorium to melt over the cuteness.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Aug 10, 2010)

Did you know that...?

- Massachusetts is a name for the Algonquian native people who lived around the bay, from Algonquian Massachusett "at the large hill," in reference to Great Blue Hill, southwest of Boston.
-The 8.78 was a COLL alg (F' L F R' F' L' F R) but was done after a second of realizing it could be a PLL skip and then a y cube rotation.
-I had a counting 13 in the Final round which ruined my average.
-I brought only 3x3's to this competition.
-I pretty much sucked in every event I competed in besides 3x3 Speed. And even then I sucked.
-I liked the format of the final round, especially theme music aspect.
-I liked Lucas' original theme song for the final round better.
-David Wonder is taller than I imagined him to be.
-Justin Jaffray is too cool, but he has a weird AUF for 2x2.
-Rowan and Jude are also too cool.
-Rowan should've won.
-Chris Tran is too cool of a person. Him and his ZB trip me out. 
-Chris Tran has cool reactions to things.
-Sarah Strong looks different than what I imagined her to look like. 
-Sarah Strong is too cool and should've made it to the next round.
-There are too many Chris', Davids, Dans, Andys/Andrews, Tims.
-I thought I was master of the 3x3 sim until I talked to that Plescowicz guy and he told me he got a sub-9 avg of 12. I'll get him soon though with a significantly sub-9 avg of 12.
-Weston Mizumoto plays some crazy piano.
-That Waffle guy is nuts.
-Ian Jones helped me out a lot and I thank him for that.
-Someone cusses too much...
-I mean, I understanding the urge to cuss every now and then, but there's a limit goddamnit!
-The Italians think we eat too much junk food.
-Filipo is crazy at Magic.
-I missed my flight at 6am (after staying up the whole night) and had to wait until 5pm for the next flight to LAX (stopping at Salt Lake City).
-I ran into Michael Young on that flight.
-Something about Ohio...
-Oh oh! I talked with that Davidson guy and Chris Tran and sat in on their conversation about ZB and anti-ZB. Davidson is a trip and a half. 
-Having a round of 3x3 first thing in the morning is a horrible idea.
-I still hold my title of 2nd in the Nation.
-Dan's hair grown out looks cool.
-Shoutout to Marco Mendoza, Data, Anthony Brooks, and Joey Gouly, and Big Bird.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 10, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Did you know that...?
> 
> - Massachusetts is a name for the Algonquian native people who lived around the bay, from Algonquian Massachusett "at the large hill," in reference to Great Blue Hill, southwest of Boston.
> -The 8.78 was a COLL alg (F' L F R' F' L' F R) but was done after a second of realizing it could be a PLL skip and then a y cube rotation.
> ...



Who?


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 10, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> PhillipEspinoza said:
> 
> 
> > -Someone cusses too much...
> ...



Like so next time. Unnecessarily long quote trees are no good.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 10, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Did you know that...?
> -Justin Jaffray is too cool, but he has a weird AUF for 2x2.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ana7bRfGGYY



PhillipEspinoza said:


> -Chris Tran has cool reactions to things.


WHOAAAHHHH *pulls hair back and steps backwards*



PhillipEspinoza said:


> -Sarah Strong looks different than what I imagined her to look like.
> -Sarah Strong is too cool and should've made it to the next round.


thanks


----------



## Weston (Aug 10, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Did you know:
> - I helped clean up the broken glass in the lobby?


LOL I'm so sorry.
I was going to help but I had finals.


----------



## Micael (Aug 11, 2010)

Did you know...

I drove 4.5h to Cambridge?
stay there for 3h?
failed in multi 8/14?
the first person I saw once I remove the blindfold is Stefan Pochmann?
that blows my mind?
drove 5h back home?


----------



## Tyson (Aug 11, 2010)

You're lucky. I wake up every morning wishing to open my eyes to Stefan Pochmann.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 11, 2010)

Tyson said:


> You're lucky. I wake up every morning wishing to open my eyes to Stefan Pochmann.



Story of my life.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 11, 2010)

blade740 said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know:
> ...



Oh please. There were two Andrew Nelsons. One of whom almost had his rooms canceled.


----------



## shelley (Aug 11, 2010)

Tyson said:


> You're lucky. I wake up every morning wishing to open my eyes to Stefan Pochmann.



You would have if you didn't insist on taking the right side of the bed.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 11, 2010)

I've checked 1848 scorecards, and I can now announce that the final, official results are posted on the WCA page.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...lts=All+Results&competitionId=USNationals2010

Tim, Dan, and Michael now have the top 3 highest number of solves in one competition.

US Nationals had the highest number of entries in Results (that is, counting each person once per round of each event). The ranking is

USNationals2010 1915
WC2009 1805
USNationals2009 1163
WC2007 1109
HungarianOpen2009 1002
Euro2008 917
GermanOpen2010 826
AachenOpen2010 803
IndonesianChampionship2010 744
GuangdongOpen2009 732
HungarianOpen2008 728
CologneOpen2010 726
USOpen2008 694
CzechOpen2010 627
WC2005 626

I'm too lazy to change this so that it counts the number of non-DNF/DNS solves.

Phew. I'm done.


----------



## spdqbr (Aug 11, 2010)

Did you know...
-SQUID!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 11, 2010)

Comparing to last year:

National titles defended:
5x5: Dan Cohen (3 years)
5x5 BLD: Mike Hughey (3 years)
Multi BLD: Mike Hughey (3 years)
3x3: Rowe Hessler (2 years)
3x3 BLD: Alex Yu (2 years)
FMC: David Woner (2 years)
Pyraminx: Felix Lee (2 years)
Clock: David Woner (2 years)

In 6x6, 7x7, and multi blind, the winning result was worse this year than last year.

In fewest moves, the winning result was equal to that of last year (and by the same person! [at least one of them])

In 2x2, the winning result was only .01 lower than last year.

All other winning results went down. [note: when I refer to "winning result", I mean the final round single/average that the national champion got, which in some cases isn't what won the competition]


----------



## Tyson (Aug 11, 2010)

"USNationals2010 1915
WC2009 1805
USNationals2009 1163
WC2007 1109
HungarianOpen2009 1002"

So at least US 2009 beat WC 2007, and looks like US 2010 beat WC 2009. WC 2009 being over 4 days, I'd be curious in terms of number of entries per hours of competition. We had three days, doing about 9am to 5:30 or 6pm on each day I believe, not to mention we pretty much pissed away the last two hours for the dramatic final.

Good job team! I'd like to award Tim and Jim the 'efficiency' prize for most efficient competition ever run. I think we can do better of course, as evidenced by our pages and pages of notes right now.

1915 results / ~26 hours = 74 results per hour. What would be especially interesting is main stage efficiency. In terms of the first round of 3x3, we got through basically ~200 competitors in about... 2 hours? Maybe 100 minutes? Not sure. Past 16 timers on the main stage is not something we can support without a major increase in staff.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 11, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> 4x4 BLD: Mike Hughey (3 years)



5x5 BLD?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 11, 2010)

>_<
Why did everyone but Takao suck at Magic in the 2nd round?


----------



## shelley (Aug 11, 2010)

spdqbr said:


> Did you know...
> -SQUID!



Crap, I forgot the SQUID! (wait, does that mean I succeeded?)


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 11, 2010)

shelley said:


> Did you know...?
> - I should have trusted my feet.
> 
> 
> ...



Haha 
This comp sounded awesome. :'(
That's actually a cool idea


----------



## Vincents (Aug 11, 2010)

shelley said:


> Did you know...?
> 
> - It is now under the umbrella and I still don't know why.



No it's not. Why would it ever be under the umbrella?


----------



## MrData (Aug 11, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> Did you know:
> -Frotay is awesome at foot solving?


----------



## Micael (Aug 11, 2010)

Tyson said:


> You're lucky. I wake up every morning wishing to open my eyes to Stefan Pochmann.



I use the method he invented (M2/R2), so it was special to see him.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 11, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...lts=All+Results&competitionId=USNationals2010




Nats raped the 2x2x2 single ranks.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 11, 2010)

Tyson said:


> You're lucky. I wake up every morning wishing to open my eyes to Stefan Pochmann.



I've seen him in my dreams.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 11, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > You're lucky. I wake up every morning wishing to open my eyes to Stefan Pochmann.
> ...



Thats a little creepy...


----------



## person123 (Aug 11, 2010)

person123 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I lost a black Maru 4x4 and a black QJ tiled 4x4 at nationals, it was in the big theater. If anyone found them please tell me, thanks. My name is gabe, short for gabriel. Thanks.



Also please email me or pm me if you find them, or are willing to give them back -.-


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't think anyone mentioned this yet, Skyler's pillowed 6x6x6 went missing as well. He was letting people play with it on the first day, but he never got it back. The second last person who had it was Tristan, and he said he let someone else use it, so who whoever got it from him better find it. Sky built that 6x6x6, and now he has to spend loads of hours making a new one.


----------



## blah (Aug 11, 2010)

YES YES YES SUB-1000 FOR MAGIC


----------



## incessantcheese (Aug 11, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I don't think anyone mentioned this yet, Skyler's pillowed 6x6x6 went missing as well. He was letting people play with it on the first day, but he never got it back. The second last person who had it was Tristan, and he said he let someone else use it, so who whoever got it from him better find it. Sky built that 6x6x6, and now he has to spend loads of hours making a new one.



yeah i heard about this... it's just stupid because the cube is practically useless to whoever took it. if it's ever seen at a competition people will know it was a stolen cube. the cube clearly has a lot more value to the person who built it than as just another 6x6x6 for someone else.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 11, 2010)

As trusting and open this community is, people have to remember that at large events, it is important to keep track of your stuff. Unfortunately, not everyone is honest, and there are also people from outside who may come in and take stuff or cause trouble. I was at this Asian American Festival in San Francisco and random homeless people would come up and steal some of the merchandise on sale.

Anyway, always keep an eye on your stuff, and if you have things of value, I wouldn't lend out a bunch of things at once. You need to be able to keep track of everything.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 11, 2010)

Also, with the sheer number of people there, the chance of someone borrowing a cube, timing a solve with their stackmat, getting called to compete, hurriedly dropping both in their backpack, and then forgetting what they were doing before getting called is non-trivial. If you're lending your cubes, you should be very careful to keep track at all times of who has what. That's why I always keep everything in my backpack and only take out what I'm competing with, plus maybe one puzzle that someone wants to borrow.



Swordsman Kirby said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4 BLD: Mike Hughey (3 years)
> ...



Whoops. Fixed.



Stachuk1992 said:


> >_<
> Why did everyone but Takao suck at Magic in the 2nd round?



Because everyone sucks at magic.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Aug 11, 2010)

While we're on the topic of lost things, I'll ask again: did any of the finalists leave a stackmat timer on the southern table in the small auditorium downstairs? If it was you, PM me and we'll figure it out.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 11, 2010)

Did yuo know
-I wanted to go. But who'd share a room with a random 13-year old Asian who subs-30 :'(


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 11, 2010)

well while ppl that didnt go to the comp are posting.
Did you Know
-Andrew Kang is a gay fish?


----------



## Tyson (Aug 11, 2010)

Because he likes fish sticks?


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 11, 2010)

Tyson said:


> Because he likes fish sticks?



yeah, in his mouth

edit: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/8755961 at 43:20 ish


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 11, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Tim, Dan, and Michael now have the top 3 highest number of solves in one competition.



YEAH WORLD RECORD.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 11, 2010)

That makes sense


----------



## coinman (Aug 11, 2010)

It's funny to se how the 3x3 results deteriorates from round to round, the 16 place time in the final would only have been sufficient for the 62 spot in the first round. Maybe people got tired


----------



## Shortey (Aug 11, 2010)

coinman said:


> It's funny to se how the 3x3 results deteriorates from round to round, the 16 place time in the final would only have been sufficient for the 62 spot in the first round. Maybe people got tired



And maybe they got nervous 'cause it's friggin nats!!!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 11, 2010)

Morten said:


> coinman said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny to se how the 3x3 results deteriorates from round to round, the 16 place time in the final would only have been sufficient for the 62 spot in the first round. Maybe people got tired
> ...


Yeah, if you watch videos of the finals, you'd understand why lots of people failed


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > coinman said:
> ...


am want see more final vids.

would it be feasible for next time to let the competitor pick out 2/3 songs and play them while the person is solving? Instead of the silence.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 11, 2010)

coinman said:


> It's funny to se how the 3x3 results deteriorates from round to round, the 16 place time in the final would only have been sufficient for the 62 spot in the first round. Maybe people got tired



I don't know about the second round, but the 3rd round was bad because it was the absolute first thing in the morning (so people weren't warmed up), and the finals was even worse because it was at the end of a long hectic day and with everyone doing their 5 solves alone in a quiet auditorium filled with literally hundreds of people. I'm not surprised that times deteriorated after the second round 



jms_gears1 said:


> would it be feasible for next time to let the competitor pick out 2/3 songs and play them while the person is solving? Instead of the silence.



Feasible? Yes. But the effect would be ruined without better speakers.


----------



## coinman (Aug 11, 2010)

qqwref said:


> I don't know about the second round, but the 3rd round was bad because it was the absolute first thing in the morning (so people weren't warmed up), and the finals was even worse because it was at the end of a long hectic day and with everyone doing their 5 solves alone in a quiet auditorium filled with literally hundreds of people. I'm not surprised that times deteriorated after the second round



Yes, as i wrote in the thread "2010 U.S. Nationals Final - Rowe Hessler 10.93 "


coinman said:


> Interesting way to handle the final with only one cuber on stage at a tim. Good for the spectators but i guess it put a lot of pressure on the competitor. The scramblers was working quickly
> 
> Why did he sign all of his results? I newer seen this other then on DNF and +2 solves.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 12, 2010)

coinman said:


> Why did he sign all of his results? I newer seen this other then on DNF and +2 solves.



I think a lot of the US competitions have been having people sign all results just so that the competitor acknowledges that the time written down is correct.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 12, 2010)

Bryan said:


> coinman said:
> 
> 
> > Why did he sign all of his results? I newer seen this other then on DNF and +2 solves.
> ...



ya, its the first time ive ever seen that before, but i liked it. they should put that in the 2011 regulations along with adding skewb


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 12, 2010)

HelpCube said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > coinman said:
> ...


Ive always signed for my times.
Its just to make sure the competitor agrees with the time, and assures there can be no legitimate arguments about the time later.


----------



## shelley (Aug 12, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Because everyone sucks at magic.



Except for Aina. Cutest magic competitor ever.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 12, 2010)

shelley said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > Because everyone sucks at magic.
> ...



Cuter than Hannah? I disagree. Although she is much faster.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 12, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Did you know:
> Jules Waffle Manalang set the world record for 1L of Orangina chugging?


set, then broke


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 12, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know:
> ...



LETS GO WAFFO.
(am implying i could beat waffo)


----------



## Bob (Aug 12, 2010)

shelley said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > Because everyone sucks at magic.
> ...



I judged her for Magic and MM. She was so afraid of me!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 12, 2010)

Bob said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Reynolds said:
> ...



but you're so cute bob. how can anyone be afraid of you?


----------



## blah (Aug 12, 2010)

Bryan said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Reynolds said:
> ...


I'm with the Logans on this one.


----------



## Tortin (Aug 12, 2010)

Bryan said:


> coinman said:
> 
> 
> > Why did he sign all of his results? I newer seen this other then on DNF and +2 solves.
> ...



Yeah, it was sort of strange. I kept walking away right after my solves, and then I always had to walk back.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 12, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Morten said:
> ...



Yeah.. 16th place was just me being a nervous idiot. It was SOOOOOO nervewracking to cube in *dead silence* and hear the cube echo throughout the auditorium. Actually, during my 4th solve I said "Why's it so quiet in here?" just to liven up the mood a bit. Then, Tim actually offered to play my entrance song during my final solve, which I agreed to, and it actually helped me a bit. I got a 19 on that solve though because I decided to do the end of it one handed. 

But yes, I would second the proposal to possibly play music during a competitor's solves in next year's final if the competitor requests it. When 300 people are watching you silently, the pressure is .


----------



## Tortin (Aug 12, 2010)

Anthony said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



Yeah, music would've been a lot nicer.  The silence was so distracting.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 12, 2010)

Tortin said:


> Yeah, music would've been a lot nicer.  The silence was so distracting.



What would the rules for this be though? Are there limits to what the competitor may request? Not that I would ever make it to a final round, but if I did I would want to listen to some kind of metal like Killswitch Engage or Lost Eden. This would probably not be very audience friendly, but it would certainly help me in my cubing. Would a competitor be within their rights to request something like hard core death metal?

Chris


----------



## InfernoTowel (Aug 12, 2010)

Did you know:
Waffle solves big cubes with Roux using *M* turns (read as M in booming voice)
OH on a giant 3x3 may not be such a good idea
Master Curvycopters may squeak. A lot.
My 3x3 average's standard deviation was over 10 (I think)
I predicted that Rowe would break the 2x2 WR...he sort of did
I used a weird F-perm (according to Statue, who told me a better one)
Opinions are varied on whether a person smelling like bacon would be good or bad


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 12, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know:
> ...



Even in an Orangina drinking contest, you're the DNF princess.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 12, 2010)

InfernoTowel said:


> Did you know:
> Master Curvycopters may squeak. A lot.


CURVYcopter? I thought he called it a KIRBYcopter 
oh, and he fixed the squeaking later on.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 12, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> InfernoTowel said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know:
> ...



you would


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 12, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > InfernoTowel said:
> ...


lolol I did the same. :e
I related it with the Kirby plushie that someone had.


----------



## shelley (Aug 12, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> InfernoTowel said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know:
> ...



I thought he said Kirbycopter too! Then when I was telling Ambie about it, I realized he probably meant curvy, not Kirby.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Aug 12, 2010)

Anthony said:


> But yes, I would second the proposal to possibly play music during a competitor's solves in next year's final if the competitor requests it. When 300 people are watching you silently, the pressure is .



Also, music would potentially help to cover up any f-bombs I might decide to drop.


----------



## blah (Aug 12, 2010)

You actually go through a decision process before dropping them? O_O


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 12, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, music would've been a lot nicer.  The silence was so distracting.
> ...



I would say its well within the competitors rights to request w/e they want. It might not be audience friendly, however the music isnt really impacting the audience, but it does the competitor.

and besides no matter what type of music you play, someone doesnt like it.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 12, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Tortin said:
> ...



Everybody likes the Spice Girls.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 12, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > cmhardw said:
> ...


yup!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 12, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



second


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 12, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...



third

This is an epic link


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 12, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Tortin said:
> ...



What about songs with bad language? some of the audience would probably be quite young, other than that I think I could do some pretty good cubing listening to some Disturbed or some AC/DC


----------



## Jude (Aug 12, 2010)

Awesome competition! It was great meeting all you US cubers finally, plus I actually did well in alot of events for once. Also, thanks to all the organisers, you did an amazing job 

Oh, and if anyone remembers me whining about the alg I forgot during FMC which cost me getting a 25 move solution, it turns out more moves cancelled than i thought, and it would've infact been a TWENTY move solution  See here http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=432899#post432899


----------



## ianini (Aug 12, 2010)

I just got home from Boston and I would do a long-ass "DYK?" sessions but you'd get bored so I'm just going to make this short: Nationals was amazing. I loved meeting all the people from the forums that I am finally able to meet in real life. Great competition and I look forward to next year. (or i might ditch nats '11 and just go to WC )


----------



## shelley (Aug 12, 2010)

Anthony said:


> When 300 people are watching you silently, the pressure is .



That's the whole point. It's the final round of the main event, there should be pressure.


----------



## Bob (Aug 12, 2010)

You guys are lucky I didn't make the finals. I would have kicked ass! I think Andrew may have even filmed some of my crazy speed on his webcam...though for some reason, that cube had two orange/yellow edges and a blue/green edge...and blue was opposite green.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Aug 12, 2010)

Bob said:


> You guys are lucky I didn't make the finals. I would have kicked ass! I think Andrew may have even filmed some of my crazy speed on his webcam...though for some reason, that cube had two orange/yellow edges and a blue/green edge...and blue was opposite green.



Ya that was my cube. That's what happens when you drop an F2 and all the caps pop off and you put them in the wrong way. It's a puzzle in itself to put it back together the right way. You would think it wouldn't be but it is.


----------



## Pixel 6 (Aug 12, 2010)

Did you know that:

- This was the first competition I have ever been to.
- I learned everything I know about cubing from the internet.
- Until last week, I had never met a cuber faster than me.
- I almost didn't come until Patrick Kelly motivated me to go.
- I am glad I did.
- This competition was the 2nd time I have ever used a Stackmat timer.
- I popped twice in my 3x3x3 speed solve.
- I lubed over 200 cubes.
- I gave out over 50 tubes of Lubix, and 2 dozen shirts.
- The GuHong is an amazing cube.
- I had never been east past Wisconsin.
- At the Hyatt, you can substitute your side of rice for a full Lobster.
- The meeting room the Hyatt gave us for free to practice in should have cost several hundred dollars a day.
- I only type in Dvorak.
- I got boo'd by Stefan Pochmann for not knowing... er, what's his name.
- I walked out of a fancy restaurant to get Pizza, and it was delicious.
- I'm changing from the Petrus Method to Roux.
- I got $90 in parking tickets in 24 hours... I didn't bring my car.
- The Ghost Hand cube has a sleep number... it's 35.
- I learned the Roux method from Richard Meyer, and Patrick Kelly.
- I went to a USPS in the Bronx.
- I bought baklava in Harlem.
- I had sushi in China Town at 11pm with Pat and Richard.
- The subway in NYC is 400º Fahrenheit.
- Within 3 minutes of getting to Time Square, I had a cop reaching into my pockets.
- Dropping a cube with loose caps on a metal grate in NY is a bad idea.
- Geocaching is more fun when you find one.
- My Haiyan Memory, Stackmat, and Alpha 6 were delivered to my house right after I left for the Nationals.
- Chris with V-Cube guy has an amazing memory.
- I saw a Skyline modified by Mine.
- Dan Cohen can solve a Rubik's cube with his feet, faster than I can eat a grab bag of Cheetos.
- Bacon grease is not a good lubricant
- While cubing in Time Square, someone came out of the crowd and did an 11 second solve.
- The 4 Hour Work Week is an amazing audio book to fall asleep to.
- I met some amazing people, and loved every moment of it.


- Pixel -


----------



## Anthony (Aug 12, 2010)

shelley said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > When 300 people are watching you silently, the pressure is .
> ...



I totally understand that, and there always will be pressure. However, if something as simple as a little noise will help relieve a lot of nervousness that a cuber may have up on stage, I don't see why it would be a problem assuming that it's feasible.


----------



## macky (Aug 12, 2010)

ExoCorsair said:


> Are you learning using only that video? If so, why not use written lyrics in conjunction with the song (I don't hear a difference between the one you linked and the OP/ep24)?
> For example (kanji, romaji, ignore the translation):
> http://www.animelyrics.com/anime/luckystar/motteke.jis.txt



Compare the time between "F R E E Z E!" and "Nankadaru." But I think that's the only difference.

Eh, being Japanese I prefer to rely on the original lyrics, with the stars, hearts, spaces, arrows, random katakanas, and kanjis that aren't usually used. Anything else means information loss.


----------



## Edward (Aug 12, 2010)

macky said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > Are you learning using only that video? If so, why not use written lyrics in conjunction with the song (I don't hear a difference between the one you linked and the OP/ep24)?
> ...



I'll get back to you on that when I finish learning Japanese


----------



## Carson (Aug 12, 2010)

Pixel 6 said:


> Did you know that:
> 
> - I got $90 in parking tickets in 24 hours... I didn't bring my car.
> - Pixel -



I would love to hear the details on this one...


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 12, 2010)

macky said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > Are you learning using only that video? If so, why not use written lyrics in conjunction with the song (I don't hear a difference between the one you linked and the OP/ep24)?
> ...




Mm, fair enough. Hope to see this in action sometime soon.


----------



## Bob (Aug 12, 2010)

Pixel 6 said:


> Did you know that:
> 
> - I gave out over 50 tubes of Lubix, and 2 dozen shirts.



Thank you.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 12, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know:
> ...



It is of course not the volume that's difficult, but the carbonation. Orangina mile anyone?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 12, 2010)

damn that was painful for me lol. the carbonation killed me when i was halfway through. my stomache was completely full from the gas bubblse 

mystery event next year ftw. team orangina chugging


----------



## Tyson (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah, you have to know how to burp. It's what makes this record particularly impressive in that the bottle never leaves his lips.


----------



## flee135 (Aug 12, 2010)

Tyson said:


> Yeah, you have to know how to burp. It's what makes this record particularly impressive in that the bottle never leaves his lips.



He claimed that he released the gas from his nose. I figured it was similar to circular breathing that some musicians are capable of doing.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 12, 2010)

hahahha we're discussing orangina techniques :3


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 12, 2010)

i love your sig waffles 

srs techniques deserves srs discussion


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 12, 2010)

dude don't learn zbll. i mean, c'mon.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 12, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> dude don't learn zbll. i mean, c'mon.



and why not? its what i want to do. cfop is boring me


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 12, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Rpotts said:
> 
> 
> > dude don't learn zbll. i mean, c'mon.
> ...



Only noobs learn ZBLL.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 12, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> RyanReese09 said:
> 
> 
> > Rpotts said:
> ...



perfect for me then


----------



## aronpm (Aug 12, 2010)

Does Waffle know OranginaZB?


----------



## Carson (Aug 12, 2010)

I am going to have to see if I can get this "Orangina" locally... gonna have to see if I can beat that record.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 12, 2010)

i just got one today, 51.56, nonstop

im trying to learn to bld it, but its hard


----------



## Dene (Aug 12, 2010)

olook now I know what waffle looks like.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 12, 2010)

Dene said:


> olook now I know what waffle looks like.



ya, he has a big orangina.


----------



## pjk (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for Tim and the entire organization team for putting together such an amazing competition. Also thanks to Tim for letting me sleep on his couch for 3 nights.

Also, *I am missing my stackmat timer. It is just the timer, and doesn't have the lower plastic piece with it that holds it to the mat (I have the plastic piece but no timer). The reset button is nearly gone on the timer.* If anyone has it, please send me a PM, thanks!

Congrats to Rowe for being a back-to-back US champion, very impressive.

Did you know...
- I ran into someone on the bus from the airport to Boston who studied in England last year, just like I did?
- Tim's MIT frat house is huge?
- One of Tim's housemates went to high school very close to where I did in southern Colorado?
- We talked physics until 3:45am, and I slept less than 4 hours the first night I arrived?
- I beat Sam Boyle in foosball 3 times?
- The comp. venue was near to perfect?
- I didn't sleep more than 5 hours in a night the entire week I was on the east coast?
- Sam is quite good at contact juggling?
- Boston is a nice city?
- NYC is huge?
- Yankee Stadium isn't as nice as I thought it would be?
- The WTC were huge?
- Cubing in Time Square is awesome, especially when the fastest female solver (by single solve) shows up to race (we each won one race)?
- Donovan is an amazing driver, especially in downtown NYC?
- We slept in our car a block from Time Square after walking the city until 3am?
- We got a parking ticket, but ended up being void due to incorrect data on the ticket?
- Parking in NYC is a bad idea?
- the NYC subway sucks?
- Pollution in NYC is really terrible?
- Boston at 2am on a Tuesday night is dead?
- Kelley's Pub in Boston is amazing?
- Harvard is smaller than I thought?
- MIT has lots of nice architecture?
- We got another parking ticket 2 minutes after the meter went to 0 min?
- Toby Mao and Chris Dzoan are great magicians, especially to non-sober cubers?
- International phone calls on a pay phone is ridiculous?
- this trip was incredible, and I definitely want to go to NYC again to check out central park, empire state building, and Coney island?
- all the new people I met at Nats were awesome?

Thanks guys, another fun year at Nats.


----------



## InfernoTowel (Aug 12, 2010)

Waffle uses Roux for Orangina.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 13, 2010)

Just got back home from Boston. That was my first competition. Thanks to all of the people that organized the competition. It was pretty awesome. It was pretty cool to get second place in pyraminx too.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 13, 2010)

pjk said:


> Also, *I am missing my stackmat timer. It is just the timer, and doesn't have the lower plastic piece with it that holds it to the mat (I have the plastic piece but no timer). The reset button is nearly gone on the timer.* If anyone has it, please send me a PM, thanks!



You left it in the hotel room when you left, so I took it. I'll bring it to the next meetup/comp.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 13, 2010)

InfernoTowel said:


> Waffle uses Roux for Orangina.



M slices on orangina? thats gotta be tricky.


----------



## Vincents (Aug 13, 2010)

Berkeley cubers are still in NYC and hitting up the Museum of Sex and American Museum of Natural History tomorrow (today?).... Of course, cubing will be involved. Come find us.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 13, 2010)

HelpCube said:


> InfernoTowel said:
> 
> 
> > Waffle uses Roux for Orangina.
> ...



Roux for Orangina= 2 minute inspection followed by an average solve. Then Waffle pukes immediately after =].


----------



## Edward (Aug 13, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> HelpCube said:
> 
> 
> > InfernoTowel said:
> ...



I heard he used a hyrbid method for his solve.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 13, 2010)

DANGIT I HATE YOU ALL. 
(am want try orangina)


----------



## ianini (Aug 13, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> (am want try orangina)



You will not regret this decision of yours.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 13, 2010)

ianini said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > (am want try orangina)
> ...



I want it like Andrew wants fishsticks.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 13, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



I hope me liking fishsticks doesn't become a thing. I am content with being known for CubeCast and bacon. Oh, and 2nd place in 07 worlds too =].


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 13, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > ianini said:
> ...


lol too late xP.
but you will always be known as
Mr. CC and bacon then 07 Worlds then gay fish

'Andrew kang, everyones favorite gay fish'


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 13, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



Goodness... One little quickfire question and look what happens.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 13, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > krnballerzzz said:
> ...



haha, your idea xP 
besides remember the autotune, gay fish, millions.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 13, 2010)

It's hopefully not as big as sexy marco yet XD


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 13, 2010)

I uploaded that Orangina video just a few days ago and it already has more views than any of my other vids.

Also, I seem to be missing a black Type A-II. It has Type F sized cubesmith stickers in white, yellow, red, light orange, light green, and bright blue. If anyone has it, let me know.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 14, 2010)

I appear to have lost my 2x2 at nationals. It's a black lanlan with miniDS springs, cubesmith bright blue, fluorescent orange, flourescent green, standard white/yellow/red. If you think you have it please let me know.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 14, 2010)

I remember drinking many liters of Orangina back when I was staying in France. (Not in one day though.) It's good stuff.


----------



## Weston (Aug 14, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> I appear to have lost my 2x2 at nationals. It's a black lanlan with miniDS springs, cubesmith bright blue, fluorescent orange, flourescent green, standard white/yellow/red. If you think you have it please let me know.



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Vincents (Aug 15, 2010)

I appear to have lost a Rubik's Cube at US Nationals. It was in the auditorium. If you have it please tell me.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 15, 2010)

Vincents said:


> I appear to have lost a Rubik's Cube at US Nationals. It was in the auditorium. If you have it please tell me.



nice description


----------



## Vincents (Aug 15, 2010)

Forgot the sarcasm tag.

Seriously folks, consider your cubes lost...


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 15, 2010)

Vincents said:


> Forgot the sarcasm tag.
> 
> Seriously folks, consider your cubes lost...



Oh wait what's that? Did I find out who had mine? Oh yes, that's right. I did.

Try not being a douche sometime.


----------



## Vincents (Aug 15, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Vincents said:
> 
> 
> > Forgot the sarcasm tag.
> ...



Congratulations, you have officially been labelled a unique case. The other 203948230948230948023948 queries regarding lost puzzles we got that weekend weren't ever solved. It's not called being douch-y, it's called being realistic.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 15, 2010)

Try making the second round next time?

I was kinda surprised actually at how hard it was to get past certain first rounds at the competition. 3x3 was pretty crazy; I remember Pyraminx was pretty surprising too (low 9s?).


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 15, 2010)

It was around 15.9 to make it to round 2 and 14.5x to get to round 3 for 3x3 iirc.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 15, 2010)

Vincents said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Vincents said:
> ...



What the hell?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 15, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> Vincents said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



+1
So your saying that because they lost their cube(s) they should not at least try and see if someone has it? Who does trying hurt?

Thats like telling a blind person they will never make a shot (basketball). Its very possible for them to do it, but not if they dont try...


----------



## Tyson (Aug 15, 2010)

What if this person instead was asking me to announce over the microphone that they had a lost puzzle? This happened over and over again at the competition and I found it very irritating.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Tyson said:


> What if this person instead was asking me to announce over the microphone that they had a lost puzzle? This happened over and over again at the competition and I found it very irritating.



That could get pretty irritating. You should have announced over the mic that you werent asking for lost cubes over the mic.

would it be feasible at comps (or just big ones) to designate an area/person for lost puzzles (lost and found)?


----------



## Vincents (Aug 15, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > What if this person instead was asking me to announce over the microphone that they had a lost puzzle? This happened over and over again at the competition and I found it very irritating.
> ...



We had one. There just weren't too many cubes being turned into it.


----------



## blade740 (Aug 15, 2010)

It might have been useful to just announce over the microphone where the lost and found was.


----------



## shelley (Aug 15, 2010)

As I recall there was a cube with a crappy red side and a couple of V7 pieces in our lost and found. Also a bracelet which turned out to be one of our staff's. We didn't really want to deal with a bunch of unclaimed lost and found items at the end of the tournament, either. We had enough junk to carry back and sort out as it was.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 16, 2010)

shelley said:


> As I recall there was a cube with a crappy red side and a couple of V7 pieces in our lost and found. Also a bracelet which turned out to be one of our staff's. We didn't really want to deal with a bunch of unclaimed lost and found items at the end of the tournament, either. We had enough junk to carry back and sort out as it was.



Well just have an area where cubes go that are lost. PPl go and pick theirs up there if someone put it there. If they dont thats on them.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 16, 2010)

And some douche bag repeatedly comes up asking me about some pillowed 6x6 or something like that.

Seriously... if your puzzle is that valuable, it's your responsibility to keep track of it and not me.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 16, 2010)

Tyson said:


> And some douche bag repeatedly comes up asking me about some pillowed 6x6 or something like that.
> 
> Seriously... if your puzzle is that valuable, it's your responsibility to keep track of it and not me.



He was asking everyone everywhere.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 16, 2010)

oh cooldayr


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 16, 2010)

Tyson said:


> And some douche bag repeatedly comes up asking me about some pillowed 6x6 or something like that.
> 
> Seriously... if your puzzle is that valuable, it's your responsibility to keep track of it and not me.



He wasn't asking for you to keep track of it, he was just simply asking if you've seen one around.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 16, 2010)

He's a nice guy, but I can see where you are coming from if he was that persistent.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 16, 2010)

It was not appreciated by me given that I think I had other things to do. And I mean, from my point of view, it wasn't just him. It was the constant stream of people asking me about their cubes. The pillowed 6x6 is going to stick out in my head since it wasn't some guy losing a Maru 4x4.

On another note, how is the quality of the t-shirts? I've been told they fade a bit. If they're not great, I'll start looking at some other vendors. The guy we've been working with is nice, so if he produces a decent product, I'd like to stick with him. But otherwise, I can start looking at other vendors.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 16, 2010)

*999th POST GET*


My shirt is fine after 1 wash.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 16, 2010)

*1000th POST GET*

My shirt is perfectly fine, no problems here.


----------



## Edward (Aug 16, 2010)

2 GET's in a rowe? 

1001th post GET?
Cause look, the numbers, they match.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 16, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> *1000th POST GET*
> 
> My shirt is perfectly fine, no problems here.



#1000 on page 100


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 16, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > *1000th POST GET*
> ...



That's usually how 10 posts per page work. Jus' sayin'


----------

